# Master of Jade, Mistress of Iron - a World of Conclave adventure



## Dr Simon (Oct 16, 2012)

*The Catfish, Thievestown, City of Llaza, Fnoi Province.*

It is a typically hot and humid summer evening for Llaza. In some circumstances the weather would be termed ‘sultry’, but this carries with it an air of romance and mystery, which a Llazan summer night assuredly does not have. This is more like being smothered by a hot damp towel, as if the whole city has become a giant bathhouse.

The heat and humidity does little to improve Thievestown’s distinctive smell, a community of boat people who live their entire lives afloat… and have no access to sanitation other than casting waste of all kinds overboard.

The denizens of the Catfish, however, are unfazed by swelter and stench. Not when there are yen to be made and lost. A double-decked houseboat festooned with brightly-coloured lanterns, the Catfish can be found somewhere in the centre of the ever-shifting mass of Thievestown. It can be reached by hiring one of the many boat-taxis that ply the harbour waters of Llaza (not, of course, members of the reputable Boatsman’s Guild), or by the other method of travelling in Thievestown – hopping from deck to deck on the tightly-packed boats. Thievestown inhabitants are accustumed to the deckspace of their sampans being used as access for everyone else – many of the more permanent residents have set up systems of gangplanks and rope bridges for people to use.

The upper deck of the Catfish is where the serious gamblers go to play. The air is ribboned with smoke from countless _golden yaama_ pipes, the silence is broken only by the clicking of dragon tiles and the occasional utterance - a bet or a gaming exchange. The lower deck is more lively, home to a range of games of chance and games of skill, from the Wheel of Fortune to beetle races, not to mention all the side-betting. Hostesses serve either the potent _jinka_ rum, or for those who want to keep a level head there is tea. No food is served, but Llazan entrepeneurship being what it is, the Catfish is surrounded at all times by tiny skiffs serving a range of food from precariously balanced stoves and skillets; the customers of the Catfish leaning over the side to exchange yen for fried noodles (and often leaning over the side again later to deposit the noodles back into the water).

This, then, is where you are due to meet Vaal Zeshon, the man with yellow jade for sale. His message said that he could be found by the Wheel of Fortune, wearing a yellow sash.

[sblock=People, Places and Things]
Various things revealed during the course of this adventure.

*The Black River Society* - a criminal cartel.
*Shem* - small-time crook sought by the Black River Society for unspecified reasons, but hints at some kind of fraud. Mistaken with Vaal Zeshon.
*The Otter Girl* - a nai-nek-chai shapeshifter implicated in the assassination of Vaal/Shem.
*Palu Devil* - a spidery creature from the Hudan Technocracy.
*Red Jade Spirits* - found in red jade, enter the body through wounds and turn mortals into bloodthirsty monsters.
*House Turif *- large and powerful Merchant's League house.
*Lady Calis Ondra-Turif *- aka Lady C and the Mistress of Iron. Octogenarian matriarch of House Turif.
*Jantrashan* - magician working in house Turif's personal guard.
*The Shadow Lark *- a two-masted sea-going junk.
*Ying Woo* - Captain of the Shadow Lark.
*Tara-Ki* - First mate of the Shadow Lark.
*Kop* - Bosun of the Shadow Lark

*Vaal Zeshon's "map":*
The maps are highly stylised, more diagrams, but perhaps no less useful for that. They don't depict Thell, but a series of islands. Clearly marked on the map is the "Tuuma Strait", then an "Island of the Smoking Crown". There is then depicted a journey up a river from a "Circular Bay" and a trek inland where the river is shown to fork at twin waterfalls, to a plateau marked with a "Cave of Three Eyes", where is marked "Here I hid the white jade, beneath the stone marked with a [and here is used the High Imperial symbol meaning Danger/Bad]"
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 16, 2012)

*Hang the weaponmaster*

Jumping over boats was not easy when you have a heavy armour donned, and carry two large metal weapons. But determination is they only thing you need, and Hang had more than enough. He made his way to the floating vice house, jumping and tumbling among the boats. He pushes the door of the Catfish, and walks inside. Full clad in metal, he makes a distinct sound "Clink, clank, clink, clank" as he moves to the wheel of fortune, attracting the gaze of some patrons. He cares not for anything but his contact, so he has eyes only for those with yellow sashes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2012)

Malachite the Archer

The lower deck of the _Catfish_ rocks almost imperceptibly as Mal ends his graceful leap from the adjacent boat. Though his bulk and rock-like appearance suggest that he's got no place on the water, he moves with confidence and grace as he stalks through the throng. Jade green eyes cast about for the Wheel of Fortune; once he spies his target - the yellow-sashed purveyor of the rare jade he seeks - he approaches.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 16, 2012)

The eyes of the man in the yellow sash widen in surprise and apprehension as he sees a heavily armoured man and a hulking figure, surely half-spirit, heading towards him through the throng (who part easily for the two, but pay them little heed). He quickly recovers himself though and smooths down the front of his coarse silk _lashong_.

"Vaal Zeshon," he says. "I take it you gentlemen are looking for me?" His eyes scan the gaming floor. "Excuse me, I'm expecting others as well. Drinks while we wait?"


----------



## Falkus (Oct 16, 2012)

Sil the Thief

The short, black furred Tlaxu made her way onto the Catfish, nimbly leaping from boat to boat as she made her way across the harbor; making good use of her agility and, on occasion, her claws to scramble up the wooden sides of a larger ship.

Landing on the the deck of the Catfish, ignoring the various salesman calling out to her from the skiffs surrounding it; she pushed her way through the crowd towards the interior; soon spotting the man in the yellow sash, and making her way over to him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 16, 2012)

*"Indeed. I'm Hang Shemin."* Says the armor clad man, puting a fist to his chest, and bowing slightly. *"I'm honoured by your invitation, but I have to decline it; business like this are the most serious of events, not to be spoiled by stupefacients."*


----------



## slobster (Oct 16, 2012)

Pausing two boats away, Bi crouches to take a few calming breaths. He runs his hands absently through his mop of fine, messy black hair and takes stock of his equipment (such as it is) one last time. The knives are sharp and in their accustomed places, his three coin purses are secreted about his body, and his various other tools are ready to go. With nothing else to justify his pause, he still remains crouched on the boat, looking up at the brightly lit Catfish.

The moment stretches until it becomes clear that Bi is procrastinating. The small fox next to him sits, then stretches its jaws in a wide vulpine yawn. It looks into Bi's eyes and crooks its head to the side, a clear question.

"You're right, you're right", Bi mutters. He takes one last breath, then rises from his crouch. "I'll bring you back some dumplings or something, ok? You just stay out of sight and wait for me to get back."

The fox seems to sigh, then lies down with drooped ears. "Oh don't be worried like that. This is a simple meeting, just to see what the big deal is about this yellow jade. We could be rich! And if there is anything fishy about the whole thing, it's just a meeting. What's risky about a meeting?"

The fox gives him an even, stern gaze, as if to say "now you've done it". Bi chuckles and gives the fox a wink full of all the self-confidence and reassurance he can muster. Then he turns around and leaps to the next boat, then over to the Catfish.

In the sudden onslaught of people and excitement, Bi tries his best to look small and keep from being noticed. He scans the area for any hostile presences (a mostly useless gesture, he knows, he's rubbish at casing an area. This is why a thief needs a crew!) and then catches sight of the man in the yellow sash. With his reservations still nagging at the back of his mind, Bi angles through the crowd to introduce himself to the contact.

He forces an amiable smile onto his young face. "Good day, gentlemen." He bows respectfully to each of the men present. "Bi, at your service." 

[sblock=EDIT]_Assess _the area. I roll a check to _*assess *_the area not . . . not what I wrote in the dice roller. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 17, 2012)

Blue the Spirit-talker

Blue is freshly bathed but is still experiencing a disconnectedness from his extended hosting of Wild Jade Wolf.  The feeling is much like he had been breathing _yaama_ smoke, he imagines, and so he stops at one of the skiffs surrounding the Catfish to purchase a bowl of noodles.

Slurping noodles, Blue jumps across to the Catfish and begins winding his way through the crowd looking for the Wheel of Fortune and the man with the yellow sash.  Unfortunately, eating again isn't grounding him in the physical realm as much as he expected and he can feel Wild Jade Wolf pressing on him in the spirit's eagerness for him to acquire the yellow jade.

"Back off a bit," mutters Blue earning him a glare from a nearby patron of the Catfish.  "Oh, no, I meant..."  The man turns away and Blue continues with a shrug.

Spotting the Wheel and a small crowd of men Blue sidles up hoping it is the man he is looking for but dismayed at the number of rivals for the yellow jade.  As he presses in closer he steps up next to a tlaxu and is taken by surprise by a surge of emotion from Wild Jade Wolf that causes the hair on the nape of his neck to stand up and prompts the beginnings of a growl.  He coughs slopping noodles on the deck and shrugs helplessly.

"Ah, sorry."

[sblock=MiniStats]Blue Eye Bellows[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 17, 2012)

*He-Mit*

The narrow skiff bumping against the Catfish brings He-Mit out of his lethargic state, and he turns a hard stare to the driver. The man moves the skiff to a rope ladder and He-Mit tosses him a silver before starting the short climb up.

Sighing as he scans the deck he dreads one more time coming here. If this yellow jade were not so important he would rather be back in the mountains, even sheep dung smelled sweeter than these retches.

Using his ears more than his eyes he quickly finds the Wheel of Fortune as it spins in the background. Approaching the area, it takes a minute to find the man in the yellow sash as he is currently surrounded by a group of "people". 

Wondering just how far out this Vaal reached to find a buyer, He-Mit worries that the boat may not be big enough.

When Vaal notices the man's stare, He-Mit nods his head in a solemn hello, and says. "I am He-Mit of Crossing Way. You must be Vaal Zeshon, the caller of this gathering."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 17, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> "Vaal Zeshon," he says. "I take it you gentlemen are looking for me?" His eyes scan the gaming floor. "Excuse me, I'm expecting others as well. Drinks while we wait?"




"Malachite." The DaQan nods to Vaal Zeshon, the touch of Thellingerstan clear on his tongue as he speaks. "Tea would be appreciated."

As the others arrive, he sizes them up warily. _So many . . . I hope I don't have to kill them to get the Jade._
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## slobster (Oct 21, 2012)

Bi echoes the large, intimidating figure standing next to him and orders a tea. _First impressions are important_, he thinks. _Play it cool. You can't make a fool of yourself by keeping your damn mouth shut._

The seconds stretch interminably, and he begins to scratch behind his ear in a nervous gesture, before he forces his hand down and folds them elegantly over his stomach. He shifts from one foot to the other as the host of this little get together continues to wait serenely, apparently for even more people to arrive. Is everyone here a potential buyer? He glances over at the hulking DaQan, certain that he wouldn't enjoy making him upset. In fact, many of the people in this odd little gathering look like they could make you regret getting the better of them, whether in a game of chance or an auction for a valuable trinket. _What am I getting myself into?_

Finally the silence and waiting get to him. Patience has never been a strong virtue of his. "Delightful party, Master Vaal. Yet I believe that we were invited here for reasons other than enjoying the tea?" He tips his cup to show its brownish contents to all assembled then sets it down. "I'm afraid this isn't my preferred color. I was in the mood for something a bit more refined. Something . . . yellow, perhaps?" He flashes his best conspiratorial smile and hopes that this will goad the silent man in the sash to reveal why he has gathered everyone here.

[sblock=OOC]
Site maintenance looks to be quieting down, so I wanted to give the thread a bump![/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2012)

*"Master Bi is correct, save us the superfluous and onward to business." *Hang declares, his voice is demanding and of stature, obviously not used to be argued with.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 22, 2012)

"Of course, of course," says Vaal. He gestures to an empty table nearby. "I've reserved us somewhere to sit," he says as he scans the group. "I think everyone's here. Gentlemen," he inclines his head to Sil, the tlaxu, "and Lady."

At the table, Vaal draws a small ring from his finger, carved from yellow jade, of a serpent swallowing its tail. He places it on the table in front of everyone.

"This is the smallest piece that I have for sale," he says. "There are some other items, but they are... elsewhere, in safe-keeping." He smiles a salesman's smile. "It's geniune, if you'd care to inspect it. The rest will be auctioned in two days time with a reserve price of 20,000 yen [OOC: 200gp]. _If_ you are interested..."

[sblock=OOC]
Aaaannd.... welcome back!

Appraise checks (and possibly Knowledge (arcane)) will help with identification of the jade serpent ring, should you wish to examine it further.
[/sblock]

[Sblock=Running Bi]
Bi sizes up the patrons of the Catfish. Most seem intent on their gaming. There are a couple of men near the servery area that seem overly interested in the gathering group.
[/sblock]


----------



## slobster (Oct 22, 2012)

Bi pays very close attention to Vaal, and can't keep his eyebrows from raising at the mention of the trinket's price. His mind, however, is on the men watching them from the corner. As the group relocates to the table, he makes sure to brush past Sil.

"Those men near the servery don't seem to be enjoying themselves much," he whispers as they pass. "What could be distracting them, I wonder?"

He doesn't trust people easily, but he and the tlaxu have had amicable dealings in the past, and shared peril is always a fantastic motivator. Besides, he knows from experience that her eyes and instincts are much sharper than his own.

To Vaal, he nods seriously and puts on his respectable business face. "A tempting product," he says, leaving the ring on the table. The others have a better chance of authenticating it in any case. "How did you chance across such a valuable collection of artifacts?"


----------



## Falkus (Oct 22, 2012)

Sil nodded discreetly at Bil, as he mentioned the onlookers. It might be nothing, but when doing a deal like this; you could never be sure. She resolved to keep one eye on the group, as she studied the yellow jade. Bil had a good eye for trouble; and she'd worked with him in the past. Trusted him as much as she was able to trust anyone.

"It certainly is an impressive piece. If you don't mind?" she said, her hand hovering near it. She'd pick it up, and run her eye over it for a few minutes; trying to gauge its worth, value and whether or not it was genuine.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 23, 2012)

Blue follows the other men and women to the table that Vaal has reserved.  He watches intently as the tlaxu examines the yellow jade ring.  This isn't his area of expertise, in fact, he's rather out of his league in this endeavor but he can feel Wild Jade Wolf pacing in the spirit world and pushing up against his essence as if he would attempt to take over, snatch the ring, and flee with it if it weren't for the guarding presences of Iron Ancestor and White Matoo.

When the tlaxu finishes Blue reaches out to take it.  He holds it on his open palm hand trembling a little but quickly returns it to Vaal and sits back in his chair again.

"Beautiful, sir."

He says nothing further, waiting instead to see what the others will do in this examination preliminary to the sale.

[sblock=MiniStats]Blue Eye Bellows[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2012)

Mal goes to the table with the others, seating himself and sipping his tea delicately. He watches in silence as the Tlaxu examines the exquisite ring, followed by the Human, but says nothing and does not reach for the ring himself.

OOC: Rolls were to notice Blue's hand tremors and to interpret them.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2012)

Hang sits as well, and on his turns takes the ring without any word and examines it with expertise.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 24, 2012)

"Truly an interesting piece," He-Mit says as the ring is passed to him. "I am no shala-dancer,who would know it's worth,  your price seems fair to me. But this items seems more than just a decoration."

Handing over to the next potential buyer he asks, "Does it have a story to it?"

OOC: hope you don't mind me making up a few extras: shala-dancer = women who dance with expensive jewelry on and not much else


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 24, 2012)

[sblock=Sil]
Sil turns the ring in her hands, but apart from being able to tell that it is definitely jade and not imitation, she can make little of the piece.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Hang]
Hang, however, is pretty sure it is the general article, a very old piece of work like most yellow jade is said to be. In fact, the starting price seems low for such an item. Either Vaal is desperate to get rid of it, or he's expecting a serious bidding war. Or both.
[/sblock]

[sblock=He-Mit]
He-Mit recalls that yellow jade is said to always be found in worked form, as if someone (said to be the Lesser Dragon Empire which preceded mankind by millenia) found all the natural yellow jade in the world and carved it. It has properties associated with travel, and items were modified for use in the great Bird Ships of the Empire of Splendour (the last of which sailed over one hundred years ago). This still bears draconic imagery, so is probably an original, unmodified, Lesser Dragon Empire piece.
[/sblock]

"A friend of a friend came by a cache of these," says Vaal. "You'll forgive me if I don't tell you exactly where - there might be more yet to find. As to the provenance, I can tell you that it probably predates the Empire of Splendour."

A serving girl brings tea over for Vaal. He takes a sip and then looks into his cup, confused.

"Wait, this isn't..." he begins, before the cup explodes into shards of earthenware.

A... thing explodes into being in front of him, bursting out of the tea cup. All flailing hairy legs, each tipped with a claw, clustered around a central point but no body. One of the legs spears Vaal through the chest and he drops to the floor.

[sblock=OOC]
Before we start, regarding Mal sizing up Blue, I reckon if GlassEye wants to make Stealth and Bluff rolls against those checks to try to cover up, that would help resolve what Mal is able to tell.

Meanwhile:

Initiative checks, please, plus statements of intent. 
Knowledge (nature) if you want any details of this thing.
Any other checks as and when.

He-Mit is currently holding the jade serpent ring.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2012)

Mal chokes violently on his tea, spews a surprisingly large amount of the warm liquid out his nose and across all those gathered around the table, and scrambles backward in an awkward attempt to get away from the whirling claw tipped arms. He stumbles over his chair, knocking it over in a crash of splintering wood, and claws an arrow from the quiver at his back and sends a three foot arrow thunking into the wood of the table where Vaal's teacup once rested.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+3=21)

Move: Attempt Acrobatics Check (Fail - so move draws AoO), move 20' away from table.
Free: "Draw" bow and knock arrow
Standard: Thell Longbow (1d20+6=10) (for Damage (1d10+4=5) if it hits).
[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 24, 2012)

The thing is all twitching, thrashing arms and legs and Mal's aim is off. A clawed leg scrapes across his armour as he clumsily backs away.

[sblock=OOC]
Thing - AoO vs. Mal - miss.

The thing is AC 17, touch 15 should you wish to adjudicate your own rolls.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2012)

*"Capture the waitress, secure the kitchen! The killer is probably still here. I'll obliterate the monstrosity."* commands Hang as he stands. His hands move quickly to the scabbard on his back, and with one fluid motion he unsheathes the sword and slashes at the creature, delivering a well aimed, if weak cut. Hang takes the blade back for seconds to assess the damage, putting the hilt next to his face, and the point towards the fiendish thing. His eyes narrow and seems ready to leap again into mortal combat.

_Initiative: 6
Move: Stand up
Free: unsheathe falichon
Standard: Falichon attack: 24 vs ac for 6 (minimum -.- ) dmg_


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 24, 2012)

Hang slices off one of the many legs from the creature, but it has plenty more. Anyone heeding his words may notice above the general confusion going on that the waitress who handed Vaal the trapped tea-cup has leapt over the side of the Catfish into the fray of Thievestown.

[sblock=Running Bi, Sil]
The shifty men by the bar are also leaving - unlike most of the other patrons of the Catfish they are doing so calmly.
[/sblock]


----------



## slobster (Oct 24, 2012)

Bi's affected calm crumbles the instant that the creature appears. Deciding quickly that the others are more capable of handling the monstrosity than he is, he backs away (5 foot step) and turns his attention to the men who were watching them before. He tries to catch Sil's attention and motions emphatically toward the men, hoping that they don't notice his motions in the confusion.

With a snap of his fingers, Bi targets one of the watching men with a sleeping hex. Insanely, all he can think as the salesman dies nearby is _I guess I was right not to drink the tea!_

[sblock=OOC]
_Move:_ 5 foot step away from the creature, towards the mysterious men
_Standard:_ If they are within 30 feet, follow that up with a slumber hex on the nearest one (DC 15)[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Oct 24, 2012)

With a quiet, slick sound; a set of razor sharp claws slid out of the tips of Sil's fingers, as she saw the men stand to leave and Bi's gesture. She nimbly leaped from her position, racing over the deck of the ship, to try to cut them off. "Stand where you are!" she barked out.

Typical, she tought to herself. This deal was already becoming more complex than she'd wanted.

_Initiative: _9
_Move action:_ Moving up to the men. Use a double move if necessary
_Standard action:_ If a double move isn't required, ready an attack against the first man to try to get past Sil
_Attack (if it happens): _9
_Damage (if it happens): _2


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 24, 2012)

Blue scrambles back from the table and the many-legged creature trying to ensure the thing doesn't have the chance to impale him with one of its legs.

"Gods and spirits!"

Once he's safely out of range of the deadly, impaling legs he'll study the men (and woman) around him to see who has the mien of a warrior and is taking on the creature.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Full round: withdraw, though he won't back away too far.

Rolls for Mal below also.  EDIT: So it was clear to Mal that Blue momentarily thought about bolting and might have outside influence of some sort.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2012)

"By the Great Mountain! It's a... (rolling EDIT Nat 20 awesome)." He-Mit says as he draws his shield from his back and slips it over his forearm. 

[sblock=OOC] Rolling INIT and Know9nature) if he identifies this thing then he'll use a bardic performance to id the others.

*Naturalist* _(Ex)_: An archivist who has identified a   creature with a Knowledge check appropriate to its type can use   performance to share strategies for defeating it with allies in combat.   The archivist and any allies within 30 feet gain a +1 insight bonus to   AC and on attack rolls and saving throws against exceptional,   supernatural, and spell-like abilities used by creatures of that   specific kind of monster (e.g., frost giants, not all giants or all   humanoids). This bonus increases by +1 at 5th level and every six levels   thereafter. This language-dependent ability requires visual and  audible  components.[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
HP: 21/21
AC: 17 T: 12
Fort: +0, Reflex: +4, Will: +2
Conditions: none
Bardic Performance: 5/6

Spells:
Cantrips: detect magic, light, know direction, mending
1st level: comprehend languages, cure light wounds 
Used:
1: (_), (_)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 25, 2012)

OOC: That's a handy ability, HM! 

[sblock=He-Mit]
He-Mit proves his worth straight away. The creature is a palu devil, from the Palu Palo desert in the Hudan Technocracy. They live out the dry periods as inert cysts, but spring into life when exposed to moisture whereupon they undergo a frenzy of feeding and breeding before the next dry season.  There is a larger, poisonous variant, the palu horror, but these have blue notes to their colouration. He-Mit is pretty sure this is merely a palu devil.

They are simple vermin - vicious with potentially lots of attacks but with no particular powers. They are, however, hard to get hold of. Whoever planted this, if planted it was, must have plentiful resources.
[/sblock]

Bi snaps his fingers, and one of the suspicious men at the bar collapses to the ground, knocking over a gaming table as he does so and causing another ripple of panic to spread through the Catfish. Sil darts across the floor and threatens the second man with her claws. He grabs a bottle of _jinka_ rum from the bar and swings it clumsily at Sil. He misses but causes enough of a distraction to back-pedal away from the tlaxu towards the gunwhales of the Catfish.

Meanwhile, Mal and Hang are facing off against the palu devil whilst Blue and He-Mit are hanging back for now. The waitress who served the trapped tea is now a couple of boats away and fast vanishing into Thievestown.

The palu devil skitters forwards, dripping blood from its severed leg, and launches a flurry of swirling claws at Hang that he has to work hard to block (helped by encouragement and advice from He-Mit). Some scrape off his shield and armour but the assault is so fast and confusing that some get through, leaving him bleeding from several cuts.

[sblock=OOC]
Shady Character 1 - fails Will save, sleep for 1 round

So initiative order breaks down as:

Palu Devil - full attack on Hang. Attack 1 hits for 4 damage, attack 2 hits for 3 damage, attack 3 miss, attack 4 miss.

Mal
Shady characters - Shady Character 2 - attack Sil with improvised weapon, miss. Move away - I've used Sil's attack roll (which misses) as her AoO
Waitress
Bi
Sil
He-Mit
Blue
Hang
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 25, 2012)

The mountain born huntsman quickly regains his composure. Now calm, he pulls another clothyard shaft from his quiver, knocks and draws to the cheek. A deep breath in, half a breath out, and release . . . the bolt flies true, impaling the whirling mass of fur and legs dead center!

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+3=21)

Move: None
Standard: Thell Longbow (1d20+7=26) (Crit Confirm (1d20+7=22)) for Damage (2d10+8=12)

Crappy damage rolls, but a CRIT! Color me HAPPY![/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 25, 2012)

Mal's arrow strikes the palu devil through the centre, throws it across the Catfish and pins its still quivering form to one of the wooden uprights supporting the upper floor. 

There is a palpable sigh from the surrounding patrons as tension leaks out of them, and various conceeled weapons are returned to their hiding places.

[sblock=OOC]
Nice work! The palu devil is dead.

Perception rolls from everyone please.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2012)

Blue stands blinking at the sudden end to the battle and aborts the ritual to summon and bestow the power of the spirits upon Hang.

"What was that thing?"

He stares at the creature pinned to the wall almost afraid that it will wrench its way off the wall and start attacking again.  He shakes it off and then remembers their host and rushes to the man to see if he still lives.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2012)

Hang looses no time. Ignoring his injuries, he darts after the sketchy men and the waitress, switching to his longbow on the way. As he reaches the outside of the tavern, his eyes scan for his hound.* "Quin, come!"* he points at the vanishing shape of the woman. The dog barks, acknowledged his command and standing at his side. 

_Perception: 18
Move: to the outside
Free: Stow Falichon and retrieve longbow
Minor: Call Quin_


----------



## slobster (Oct 25, 2012)

Bi darts through the crowd to where the man succumbed to his hex. He whips out a length of rope and quickly lashes the man's arms and feet together, looking up to make sure that Sil's target isn't looking to free his comrade.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2012)

[sblock=Voda]


> _Perception: 18
> Move: to the outside
> Free: Stow Falichon and retrieve longbow
> Minor: Call Quin_




Sorry I'm being more than a bit rules-lawyery but:
Sheathing a weapon is a move action.
Handling an animal is a move action that requires a DC 10 skill check.[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Oct 25, 2012)

Sil moved after the man, trying to tackle him to the ground as she raced across the deck of the boat. "Get back here!"

_Move:_ Following the Shady Man
_Standard:_ Initiating a grapple (provokes an AOO)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=Voda]
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm being more than a bit rules-lawyery but:
> ...



_Its ok, I mentioned this is my first pathfinder game, so enlighten me please: Hang has quickdraw, so I would think that's a free action. I still have a standard action to use though. _


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 25, 2012)

OOC: just to clarify, the shady character and the waitress have left in opposite directions - he towards the rear/starboard of the boat, she off to the port side.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2012)

Blue kneels next to their host who is sprawled rather ungraciously across the floor.  The shaman checks for a pulse and checks to see if the man is still breathing.

"Not looking good..."

OOC: Is he still alive?  And I think we could use an update and a reveal on the perception checks if appropriate.  I know ENWorld downtime has kinda knocked me off balance and I'm not exactly sure where we stand in combat (or if we are even still in combat).

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2012)

_If I got actions left I'd want to shoot the waitress with the bow._


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2012)

OOC: Sorry I'm behind I thought I rolled this Perception check.

He-Mit is unsure what is going on but he knows when someone is acting guilty. And thinking had the waitress known what was dropped in the cup she would have not wanted to be near enough to hand it over. So that leaves...

"Stop that assassin!" He-Mit calls to anyone who will heed his words. He then runs as fast as he can to help intercept his suspect.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 31, 2012)

OOC: Been moving house, so been out of the loop for a few days. Will try to catch up later today.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 31, 2012)

Sil leaps from the Catfish onto the deck of the next boat across (a medium sampan) and dives for the shady man. As she closes he grabs a skillet and swings it at her, but the tlaxu is too deft, dodges the wild blow and snags him in her claws.

Meanwhile He-Mit moves up to the edge of the Catfish in pursuit of the same man, in time to see this happen. The sampan drifts a little away from the Catfish.

Blue moves up to check on the status of Vaal - the man is, unfortunately, stone dead. Hang calls his dog to him and readies his bow, but the nimble waitress is more or less out of sight in the tangle of boats in Thievestown.

[sblock=OOC]
Still in rounds for now. Results from this round:

Sil - attempts to grapple Shady Character 2 - success. His AoO with improvised weapon misses. Sil and SC2 are now grappled.

He-Mit is moving after the same target is Sil but is further behind. The sampan and the Catfish have drifted apart a little. *DC 5 Acrobatics* not to take a swim if you want to cross.

Hang doesn't have time to take a shot this round but can do so next round, although she counts as having cover _and_ concealment (ie +4 AC and 20% miss chance)

Initiatives for next round:

Mal - bow ready
Bi - will be tying up Shady Character1
Sil (grappling SC2)
He-Mit - by gunwhales of Catfish watching Sil and SC2
Blue - next to Vaal
Hang - by gunwhale of Catfish watching waitress, bow ready, dog at side.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2012)

OOC: I'll take the shot.

Hang readies the bow, takes aim, and shots. The balance, the breathing, the stance. All was perfect. But it was a long shot, and although the arrow might land true, the wound would be minor. It didn't matter. He only needed a little wound for Quin to track. The warrior smiled, and walked inside again.

22 to hit, 1 dmg, miss chance avoided (69)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2012)

Mal draws a bead on the fleeing waitress and is within a breath of bringing her down when he notes that the other archer appears to be satisfied with having wounded her. _Of course . . . we need someone to question!_ Quick as the thought strikes, the DaQan shifts his sights upward to the rope holding a net full of fish just ahead of and above the wounded girl. Once more, he shows the worth of the Thell Longbow. The rope is cut cleanly in two; the net full of fish plunges toward the ship's deck and the unsuspecting young waitress . . .

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+3=21)

Move: None
Standard: Thell Longbow (1d20+7=25) for Damage (1d10+4=10) to the rope, leading to 
Grapple Check (Using Fish-Net) (1d20+1=11)

OOC: NO idea if this will work, or even be allowed - I took a few liberties with the setting. I used Mal's CMB without counting STR since that wouldn't play into it at all, but there may be an 'official' way of dealing with such attempts. And maybe she'll be surprised by the unexpected direction of the attack and not be able to dodge it in spite of the average roll .
[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 1, 2012)

OOC: Zen archery FTW!

Hang's arrow wings the woman, and then Mal dumps a netful of fish on top of her. You see her go down under the mess, struggling with the net and the slippery catch underfoot. Thievestown residents alternately stare at the fracas, hide inside their boats or, in the case of the fisherman who has just had his catch used as a weapon, begin shouting loudly.

The denizens of the Catfish have largely got over their shock and many of them are now gathered by the gunwhales watching Sil fight with the shady man. "_Twenty yen says the cat-girl gets him!_" "_Ten says they'll end up in the water!_"

Bi ties up the first shady character just as the man is coming round. Although watched by an audience of gamblers, no-one moves to stop him - they seem more interested in what happens next.

"Got him good son," says one of them.

[Sblock=OOC]
Good shooting. The girl is about a round's worth of running away, albeit across the decks of many small boats, call it about 100 ft.. Travelling at normal speed is safe, moving faster requires a DC 12 Acrobatics check.
[/sblock]

[Sblock=He-Mit, Blue, Hang, Sil]
Forgot the Perception check!

In all the excitement, each of these characters notices another man, a short nekuuese man with a thin moustache and also wearing a yellow sash, trying to quietly leave towards the front of the Catfish, looking worried.
[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Nov 1, 2012)

Sil fought with the man, tightening her claws grip on him in one hand, and then punching him in the face repeatedly with the other, as she stayed close and tried to keep him in one place. "Just... go... down!" she growled as she attempted to force him down to his knees.

OOC
_Move: _None
Standard: Maintaining the grapple (+5 bonus) and attempting to apply the pinned condition


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2012)

Hang raises an eyebrow at Mal's feat *"Impressive, I would had my dog follow her trail, but that works better. Quin, catch the girl."* he says to the dog, then looking up at Mal. *"If you would be so gentle as to accompany my bog and secure the woman I will me in your debt."* with that Hang charges inside, at some point switching his bow for his Falichon. *"Leave him to me woman, catch that man before he escapes, you are more nimble."* Hang adds, impassive, almost as if he wasn't going to hack into the man with a enormous sword. Using the flat part of the sword he delivers a good smack.

_Move: Order Quin to catch the girl
Standard: Charge the grappled shady man. 18 to hit, 12 non lethal dmg._


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2012)

He-Mit takes notice of the man and moves to block off his escape from the Catfish. "Yes stop him, but don't kill him Hang!" he cries as he moves.

Action: Double move to get ahead of him. Will draw an AoO if I have to. We need answers!


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 1, 2012)

Blue's intent is to search Vaal for any clues to the location of the jade since the man is dead and there is no help for that but he is only able to perform a cursory search before spotting the _other_ man in a yellow sash.  He blinks as the possibilities sink into his mind then gets up to follow after.  He doesn't want to panic the man or draw attention of others who may be seeking to harm him and so he follows quietly but tries to catch the man.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 2, 2012)

[Sblock=OOC]
Going to leave Hang's actions for the moment as he's alreay acted this round (the bow shot). It will cost 30 ft. of movement to cross the Catfish, and then (if he's after the man being grappled by Sil and nt the second man in a yellow sash) a DC 5 Acrobatics check to get onto the same skiff as them.

Also, HM please clarify which person He-Mit is going after - Shady Character 2 (grappled by Sil) or Second Yellow Sash Man. Shady Character 1 is the one getting tied up by Running Bi. It's all going on!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Blue]
Vaal has a money string that contains a small amount of yen, plus an ordinary-looking key and a token of some kind inscribed with an alphanumeric string. 

OOC: Knowledge (local) DC 10 to know what this means.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2012)

Blue slips the key into his pocket and stares a moment at the token with the alphanumeric string.  After a second he thinks he knows what it means and so palms it and looks up to see if he's lost the second man in a yellow sash.  If he hasn't lost sight of the man he'll stand up and follow.  He looks around to see if anyone else has noticed this fellow and is following.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 4, 2012)

[sblock=Blue]
The alphanumeric token looks like the kind used by the Merchant's League Banking Clans for safe deposit boxes and the like.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 6, 2012)

Sil forces the man down to his knees despite his struggles, and it's clear she has the upper hand.

"You'll regret this," he hisses to her, but he also seems to acknowledge that he's beaten, and his struggles become less frequent.

He-Mit runs ahead of the second man in the yellow sash, who looks around him like a hunted rabbit, and darts away to the left, trying to push his way through the crowd.

[sblock=OOC]
Apologies, I missed some actions back there but I think we're back on track.

Sil - Grapple check 23 vs CMD of SC2, pinned.
SC2 - Grapple check to break pin, 12, fail.

Initiative for next round:
Mal
Running Bi
Sil - pinning SC2
He-Mit
Blue
Hang - currently declared to be moving to help Sil capture SC2. Quin moving towards waitress.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> Hang raises an eyebrow at Mal's feat *"Impressive, I would had my dog follow her trail, but that works better. Quin, catch the girl."* he says to the dog, then looking up at Mal. *"If you would be so gentle as to accompany my bog and secure the woman I will me in your debt."*




Mal nods at the sensibility of the man's words and heads out across the boats, following the dog toward the struggling girl.

[sblock=Actions]

Move: Double Move toward the waitress and the pile of fish.
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2012)

OOC: Sorry out of order but who knows when I'll get to post. 

He-Mit keeps after the man in the yellow sash. He reaches out to grab him by the scruff of the neck when he gets close enough.

OOC: roll a grapple check for me please (when possible) CMB is +1


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 8, 2012)

Seeing He-Mit move after Second Sash Blue scrambles after and hurries to catch up.

"Wait!"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Nov 8, 2012)

Sil used one hand to slide a length of rope from her pack, and began weaving the rope around the man's hands. "You shouldn't have tried to get in the way of my deal," she hissed into his ear as a response; as she tied off the rope.

OOC:
Move: None
Standard: Maintaining grapple and tying up the man.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 9, 2012)

At one point Sil lessens her grip on the man and he makes a sudden attempt to break free, but she holds him and manages to get him tied, as Hang appears at the edge of the Catfish.

Blue and He-Mit corner the Other Man With The Yellow Sash. He looks terrified, stops, holds up shaking hands.

"Don't hurt me!" he squeaks.

Mal crosses over boats after Hang's dog, which has stopped by the pile of fish barking. There's a definite note of confusion to the dog's bark, and from under the pile of fish wriggles an otter. It regards Quin and Mal with small, dark, intelligent eyes. It is bleeding from a slight wound to its shoulder.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 9, 2012)

Thinking quickly, Mal reaches down to scoop up the otter but the creature's too quick for the DaQan's suddenly clumsy fingers.

"Easy, mistress . . . we've questions for you. Answer truthfully and well and you'll likely survive the experience with no further harm."

OOC: Otter gets an AoO when Mal tries his grapple.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

"No Omwtys," He-Mit says trying to take the threat out of his tone. "We need answers as to what has gone on here."

OOC: Is combat over? Also Omwtys = stranger acting strange (also short for Other Man With The Yellow Sash)


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2012)

The otter doesn't try to bite Mal as she dodges aside, but she does grab one of the fish and then drops over the side of the boat into the harbour waters. Quin looks up at Mal, and the DaQan is sure he can read scorn in the dog's expression.

Meanwhile, on the Catfish:

"Would somebody mind explaining what's going on here?"

A nekuuese man descends the stairs from the upper deck, flanked by two big Dronish men who are almost as massive as Mal. The nekuuese man is dressed in fine quality silk clothing (his _lashong_ bears a beautifully embroidered catfish on the back), his blue-black hair carefully slicked and pomaded, he holds a long-stemmed pipe delicately in his left hand and wears a lot of gold.

OOC: Combat is effectively over, yes. The two suspicious men are tied up, the waitress is effectively escaped, the other man with yellow sash cornered, the palu devil slain and Vaal Zeshon dead.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2012)

*"Sire"* Hang salutes with a short bow.* "What happens is that one of your watressess killed, by means of that creature, our former employer."* the warrior points at the palu devil impaled at the wall, and at the body of Vaal Zeshon. *"These men are probably in league with the waitress whom my dog and comrade are surely securing now. Perhaps next time you'll have your honourable guards more close to trouble."*


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 13, 2012)

Blue holds out his hands palms up in an attempt to show the man in the yellow sash that he holds no hostile intentions towards him.

"We don't want to hurt you.  It's just... you have a yellow... sash."

He realizes how odd that sounds and he stands there blinking as the nekuuese man descends to this level with his guard.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 13, 2012)

The Catfish's owner puts his hands on his hips and surveys the scene.

"Hm," he says, and gestures to his heavies. "Let's get a little privacy here, huh?" They move to bring some painted screens in to hide the body of Vaal Zeshon and the palu devil. Then he indicates with a nod of his head that those involved should join him.

"It might be wise to let those two men go," he says to Hang in a quiet voice, looking a little worried.

Meanwhile, the second man in the yellow sash looks down at himself, confused by what Blue has said.

"Huh?" he says. "You mean you're not working for Kalog?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 13, 2012)

*"No, it wouldn't."* replies Hang, dryly. *"They hold answers, and for their lives, they better be willing to share them."*


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2012)

He-Mit tries to look as friendly as possible, though he watches Omwtys closely. Folding his arms and waiting for the screens to go up he watches the others who had come for the yellow jade trying to gauge their intentions.

The name Kalgor he files away, maybe asking around after a few questions are answered will be in order.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 13, 2012)

Sil joined the others with the owner, pushing her prisoner in front of her; giving him the occasional poke from her razor sharp claws if he seemed reluctant to move. "Why do you say we should let these ones go?" Sil herself was hardly the sort to go running to the guards or enact her own justice when maltreated; but she was feeling annoyed at how the meeting had turned out. "Do you know who they work for?"


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 13, 2012)

"Kalog?  No, I don't know who that is.  We thought, or I thought, you're wearing a yellow sash and we were meeting with a man wearing a yellow sash..."

Blue trails off as he realizes that what he was thinking makes no logical sense until another point pops into his head and his eyes widen in triumph.

"Ah!  I thought maybe he was an imposter and you the real Man in the Yellow Sash."

Blue frowns as he realizes how silly it sounds when spoken aloud and he turns to see how the master of the Catfish will clear the mess up.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2012)

Mal looks helplessly over the side after the escaping otter, then shrugs stoically and makes his way back to the Catfish. Once back aboard, he looks at Hang and shrugs - this time with a bit more embarrassment - as he scratches the dog between the ears.

He watches with interest as events unfold with the master of the boat.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 14, 2012)

The owner of the Catfish, a man you recall is known locally as "Mister Fortune", looks a little nervous and glances in the direction of the captives. 

"Let's just say they have heavy connections hereabouts," he says. "Black River Society. I pay good yen to keep them out of my business." He rubs the side of his nose. "Listen," he says, "I'm sorry about your friend here, and as it happened on my turf I feel kinda responsible. How much to just... forget everything that happened here?"

The other man in the yellow sash looks at Blue quizzically. 

"N..no, Honoured Master," he says, "I wasn't coming to meet you. I just wanted an honest game." He glances at the two captive Black River Society men and licks his lips nervously.

[sblock=OOC]
Knowledge (local) checks will get you more information on "Kalog" and/or Black River Society, depending on results.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2012)

Hang looks at Mal and Quin with a frown and an raised eyebrow, but lets it slip now. He would not imagine the explanation behind the events. Instead he turns his attention to Mister Fortune.
*"In that case you are not paying enough yen. Next time, they might pour a Palu devil in your soup. Tell us about the Black River Society. The now owe all of us a cache full of yellow jade. I don't know about the rest of you but I will get what might have belonged to me, one way or the other."*


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 14, 2012)

Blue sidles over next to the man with the yellow sash so that he can speak in a lower voice and not disturb the proceedings with Mister Fortune and the Black River Society members.  He watches the man keenly trying to get a sense of whether he is speaking the truth or not or whether he senses something off about what Yellow Sash is telling him.

"My apologies, Honoured Master, for detaining you in this regrettable situation."  He pauses and clears his throat lightly.  "It would seem these Black River Society men hold some weight here though I am just a backward villager come to the city to seek my fortune and know little of these things.  Is, ah... Kalog one of these Black River Society men?"

[sblock=Actions]Sense Motive: 1d20+8=24
Knowledge (Local): 1d20=1 Ha![/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2012)

"I think we have received more than enough payment," He-Mit says raising the yellow jade ring. "We came to bid on it, but I think we should call this a group reward for avenging his murder."

He thinks back to the stories of his youth, trying to remember anything on river pirates. <rolling>


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2012)

Mister Fortune looks Hang over colly, and takes a draw on his pipe.

"Hm," he says. "That may be so.I leave it your hands, but whatever you do with them I'd prefer it if it didn't take place on my property."

Meanwhile:

"I... I don't know what you're talking about," Yellow Sash replies to Blue. Blue can plainly tell that the man is lying, probably because he's scared of something.

[sblock=He-Mit]
The Black River Society is a criminal cartel, originating in Llaza but said to spread throughout the Anhoi River and Southern Sea nations. They deal in illicit cargo of all kinds - drugs, slaves, _tabusami_ magic (i.e. illegal magic dealing with evil spirits and necromancy), guns and other alchemical items from Hudan, etc.).

Many officials who should do something about it have been bribed or intimidated into inaction. They are said to have a cellular structure, each cell operating more or less independently under the direction of a figure known as a "Father".

Kalog "The Knife" is rumoured to be such an individual in Llaza, but even if these rumours are untrue there are many others about him. He runs an unsavoury bar known as The Chrysanthemum Garden in Llaza, a den of _yaama_ users and there are rumours of pit fights and links to assassins.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 19, 2012)

*"Fine by me. You wouldn't mind spilling the beans on where is the base of operations of these lowlifes, hm?"* the warrior asks Mister Fortune. The merchant was probably too cowardly to answer that, considering that there were two of the Black River society there. Asking wouldn't hurt anyways; not Hang anyways.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 19, 2012)

"I'm sure with sufficient persuasion, one of these two would be happy to provide us with the information," Sil said, draping one arm over the shoulder of her prisoner, and smiling wickedly. What she'd do with that information, she wasn't sure. It didn't pay to go picking fights with criminal groups... but, well... she'd see what the others thought first. It seems she'd found herself in an interesting group.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 20, 2012)

"I know nothing of such things," says Mister Fortune, in tones that make it quite clear that he does but he's not saying. "I think such questions would find a clearer answer in another establishment, say Serene Lil's, or the Chrysanthemum Garden."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2012)

Blue frowns.  He isn't skilled in the arts of persuasion and he isn't sure how to get the answers from Yellow Sash.  He rubs at the back of his neck as he watches Yellow Sash.

"Ah... maybe we could help you out with your problem.  If you could share with us whatever you know about these Black River Society men and why they might want to prevent the sale of this yellow jade I could try to convince the others to help you out.  We could go somewhere less... public and talk.  A bit of wine to calm the nerves?  Not every day you witness a demon kill a man...  Errr..."

Blue hesitates fairly sure he isn't convincing Yellow Sash then plucks at He-Mit's sleeve.  The man seems to have a way with words and Blue could use some help convincing Yellow Sash to share what he knows.

[sblock=OOC]Thanksgiving in America is Thursday and I'll be with family.  I probably won't be able to post until Friday or maybe even as late as Monday.  Sorry for any delay this causes.  Hope you all have a good holiday/weekend.[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 22, 2012)

"I..." starts Yellow Sash, then glances over at two Black River Society men. "Some things are too dangerous to talk about," he says. "I don't know anything."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2012)

He-Mit holds his tongue, not wishing to talk in front of the Omwtys or Mister Fortune. When the Garden is mentioned, it just confirms his suspicious so he tightens his lips a little more. 

Then the shamanic figure, Blue speaks up and he nods. "Maybe those of us who truly wish to continue on should go someplace more private. Unknown to anyone not of our circle. I'm sorry Mister Fortune, I mean no disrespect." he adds with a small bow.

"But you should come with us for a bit Omwtys, for your safety of course." He-Mit says giving the man with the yellow sash an intimidating glare.

[sblock=Rolling] an aid another for someone else to try Intimidate to get the yellow sash man's disposition up enough for him to want to help. *EDIT:* Well he isn't the Face for a reason LOL[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 25, 2012)

Blue scowls.  Bullying the man wasn't what he had in mind.  He looks to see what the others are planning on doing.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 28, 2012)

Mister Fortune gives He-Mit a slight bow.

"No disrespect taken," he says. "Believe me when I say that I would be _more_ than happy for you all to go elsewhere." He smiles a smile without warmth.

The Black River man currently held by Sil's protective claws suddenly speaks up.

"That stupid girl got the wrong person," he says. "_This_ was meant for _him_, not your friend." He indicates the impaled palu devil, then Yellow Sash, with a nod of his head on the words "this" and "him". "Still, it serves as a warning to those who'd mess with the Black River." He seems smug for one held captive by a large group of dangerous-looking individuals.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 28, 2012)

Blue blinks in surprise (though he really shouldn't be).

"More twisted by the moment," he mutters.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2012)

*"Hm" *Hang had been silent all the way, observing from a muted stance to unfoldment of the events around him. As the thug speaks up, probably inspired by frustration and rage, the warrior smiles.* "Grab him."* He orders to no one in particular, and points a finger to the yellow sash man; the one still breathing, that is. If no one complies, the stout warrior has no problems doing so himself.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

OOC: Everyone back? I want to get PCs alone before telling them what He-Mit knows form his rolls.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 10, 2012)

OOC: I'm back. We can assume that everyone moves to another location, perhaps somewhere that one of the PCs are staying in Llaza.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2012)

Mal watches the proceedings, to all appearances uncaring as to the outcome. When the others decide to move to a more private venue to discuss the goings-on, he follows quietly.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the non-interactive post. Between the Hack-Attack and my family being struck down by a virulent stomach virus for the past 4 days I'm feeling a little disconnected. I'm here, and keeping up![/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 11, 2012)

*"Let's move to my place." *Hang suggested. He had rented a room in a establishment more suiting to his higher level of income. *"Quickly and quietly."*


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 11, 2012)

OOC: PCs alone but with the small man in the yellow sash brought along correct? Even so.

Following the man to his home He-Mit waits till the group is inside before calling everyone's attention. "I have heard many stories in my life, and one was told of this Black Rover Society and the people related to it. The story is long and I will not waste time here. But the meat of the story is this...

...The Black River Society is a criminal cartel, originating in Llaza but said to spread throughout the Anhoi River and Southern Sea nations. They deal in illicit cargo of all kinds - drugs, slaves, tabusami magic (i.e. illegal magic dealing with evil spirits and necromancy, guns and other alchemical items from Hudan, etc.).

Many officials who should do something about it have been bribed or intimidated into inaction. They are said to have a cellular structure, each cell operating more or less independently under the direction of a figure known as a "Father".

Kalog "The Knife" is rumoured to be such an individual in Llaza, but even if these rumours are untrue there are many others about him. He runs an unsavoury bar known as The Chrysanthemum Garden in Llaza, a den of yaama users and there are rumours of pit fights and links to assassins."

After he is done speaking he gagues their "prisoners" reactions. "I think that our path leads to  The Chrysanthemum Garden."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 12, 2012)

OOC: I'm assuming that Yellow Sash and the two Black Rivers men are being brought along. Also, what is being done with the body of Vaal Zeshon? Is anyone taking it or are you leaving it for Mister Fortune to deal with (he wasn't, after all, more than a business associate). Standard Imperial funeral customs are a cremation, standard Llaza Thievestown burial customs are to be dumped in the harbour.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2012)

*At the Catfish (?)*

Blue steps forward and bows respectfully to Master Fortune.  "Sir, we regret the disturbance to your place of business.  The gentleman was a new business associate and I, for one, barely knew him.  Would it be too much to ask to leave the body in your care for funeral arrangements?  We will remove this other business from your establishment immediately if we can do so."

*In private discussion.*

"I am not sure I care to get involved in this other matter.  Nor do I like the idea of making enemies of unscrupulous men with the wherewithal to summon demons, minor though it might have been.  It seems none of this had anything to do with our business; I for one still intend to seek out the jade.  Getting involved in some sort of war with a criminal society seems... unwise."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 13, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> *At the Catfish (?)*
> 
> Blue steps forward and bows respectfully to Master Fortune.  "Sir, we regret the disturbance to your place of business.  The gentleman was a new business associate and I, for one, barely knew him.  Would it be too much to ask to leave the body in your care for funeral arrangements?  We will remove this other business from your establishment immediately if we can do so."




Fortune returns the bow, although not as deeply.

"I'd be happy to do so," he says, and glances at the palu devil, still pinned to one of the wooden uprights of the Catfish. "Just leave me that thing as well. I was thinking of having it stuffed as an attraction."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 13, 2012)

*In private*

*"Hm, truly it would, but we'll have to dispose of these thugs then. If they tell their bosses about the events at the tavern, we might not get to choose whether we'll get or not involved with the Black River."*


----------



## Falkus (Dec 13, 2012)

*In Private*

Sil raised an eyebrow, as she checked her claws. "I, too, favour seeking out the Jade rather than making yet another enemy. And dispose of them? Will it truly matter? There were many witnesses, too many, to our little altercation. I suspect the Black River will find out about our involvement with or without them."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2012)

Mal's bass voice rumbles from the corner of the front room of Hang's dwelling, where the group had gathered a few minutes before. He'd been thinking . . .

"It seems to me that the involvement of the Black River is inevitable. Their actions aboard the Catfish have me thinking that they either want the Jade for themselves, or seek to deny others from attaining it. Or both. If the target of each of us is to obtain some portion of the Jade for ourselves, I believe the Black River is a strong cross wind that must be accounted for."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 17, 2012)

"If I may?" says a nervous voice. Yellow Sash hovers at the edge of the room, glancing nervously to the second chamber where the Black Rivers men are currently stashed. "Those men _were_ after me. A little misunderstanding about some money, which I was looking after for them. A little investment scheme, you see. It wasn't _my_ fault it went wrong. I was just about to win it back for them, but..." He looks awkward. "Well, see, they're probably going to do bad things to me if you just let us all go. You seem like capable people and I've got some money of my own, how about I hire you as bodyguards. I heard you mention jade, and I can help you there if you need somewhere to sell it, or if you need someone to appraise it for you, make sure it's genuine. If there's one thing I do know, it's a scam."

He gives what he hopes is an endearing smile.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2012)

Blue sighs and frowns at Yellow Sash's comments.

"Yes, well, we will need to deal with the Black River in some fashion, I suppose.  I would rather not make them enemies but I've said that once already and there's no need to be saying it again."  He frowns as he regards Yellow Sash.  "I'm afraid taking your employ will also give us your troubles.  Perhaps we should see what the Black River has to say about the matter.  We talk to them maybe I can get a read on their intentions."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 31, 2012)

Yellow Sash raises his hands.

"Of course, of course," he says. "You think about it, that's fine. Truth be told I couldn't afford all of your services anyway, but you, Sir," he bows towards Hang, "show great prowess, as do you," a bow towards Mal. "That bowshot was most impressive. I would be happy to employ either one of you as sole bodyguard."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2013)

Blue shrugs.  If one of these others wants to take the job of being a bodyguard to Yellow Sash then that's their business and not his.  He'll go to the other room where the Society men are being held.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2013)

Mal smiles at the little man.

"A most generous offer. Sadly, I have other business at this time. Perhaps once I've finished what I came to do I'll be available for other ventures."
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 3, 2013)

"A pity to be sure," says Yellow Sash, "however the duties would be light and I would be happy to adjust my schedule around yours. I may even be able to assist with your business, my talents are many and varied."

Meanwhile, Blue moves into the second room of Hang's apartments, where Sil has bound and gagged the two Black River Society men. The shorter of the two, the one felled by Bi's sleep hex, looks perturbed and angry, the taller and paler, captured by Sil, still wears his look of slight amusement as if he considers his captivity, and his captors, to be of little import.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2013)

The DaQan's face becomes thoughtful as he considers Yellow Sash's offer.

"You should perhaps detail what you mean by 'light duties.' As well as the pay and other benefits to be gained by accepting your offer. I might yet be persuaded."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 7, 2013)

Figuring he would make little headway with the angry Society man Blue instead quietly walks over to the other.  He squats in front of the man and looks him in the eye assessing his complacent attitude, then reaches out and tugs loose the gag.

"This wasn't my idea but I'm afraid I'm outnumbered.  I don't want to make enemies of the Society..."

[sblock=OOC]Dr Simon: With the exception of Mowgli and myself none of the others have posted since 13 Dec.  Maybe we should reassess who is still in and figure out where we want to go from here.[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 9, 2013)

OOC: Yes, good idea. I figured that between the Great Hack and the Christmas break some people have dropped by the wayside, but who is still with us? [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION], [MENTION=22634]Falkus[/MENTION], [MENTION=6693711]slobster[/MENTION], [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION], [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]

The Black River Society man looks Blue up and down and shrugs, as best he can within his bonds.

"Fair enough," he says reasonably. "Let us go, and we'll say no more about the whole incident." Blue doesn't feel like he can entirely trust that statement.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 9, 2013)

OOC: Here, boss!


----------



## Falkus (Jan 9, 2013)

OOC: Apologies, I'm still here. I hadn't actually realized this was still going; it looks like my subscriptions stopped functioning after the forum's downtime, and I didn't see any posts in my email; and since I'm not in the habit of checking this forum directly... >.< Sorry about that.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 10, 2013)

Blue tilts his head as he assesses the man then he bows, though not deeply.

"Then I shall find some means of cutting or loosening the ropes."

He hurries from the room, returning to the room where Mal is speaking with Yellow Sash.

"It is too late; we have been marked by the Black River Society."  His eyes seem to flash with a predator's gleam.  "Perhaps we should just kill them to protect ourselves."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 13, 2013)

*"Indeed. If confrontation is inevitable, then we shall face it bluntly, and be done with it. I'm confident that you all are amsters of your respective trades. We shall form an association, I propose we split the profits evenly, there is much to be gained if we terminate the Black River society and discover the yellow jade stash. Even if richness beyond your dreams doesn't sound as a very glorious, putting an end to the organized crime should suffice. In order to do things on the lawful side of things, I propose we leave the thugs here and call the authorities. Lets make sure we've departed first though, law enforcers tend to be obnoxious with details."* Hang said.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 14, 2013)

"I hope you don't include me in that assessment," says Yellow Sash with a nervous laugh. He takes a step closer to Mal. "We can discuss terms later," he says to the DaQan, "but by light duties I mean that I'm willing to go with you rather than make you follow me. You'll barely notice I'm there, but I'll feel safer!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2013)

"Very well, you may accompany me - details of our 'association' to be arranged when the opportunity presents. But sooner rather than later." Mal turns to the others. "I agree - leave the thugs here and notify the authorities. And it does seem that by sticking together we are a much stronger force to be reckoned with, as we'll be able to play to our strengths and cover each others' weaknesses."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 18, 2013)

The group leaves Hang's lodgings, and the two Black River Society men tied up inside it. With the man only known so far as "Yellow Sash" following closely behind Mal they go in search of the authorities. 

In Llaza, rule of law exists with the Council, which is practically synonymous with the Merchants League, and the best known place to find them would be in the Council Hall on the triangular Plaza of East Isle. In addition, Blue found what looked to be a key for a Merchants League safe box on the body of Vaal Zeshon, which may be where the yellow jade is kept, if you can find the box, and get to it. Again, the Merchants League seems the best place to start.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2013)

"If I'm to guard you, I should likely know your name. 'Hey, you!' will have everyone thinking I'm talking to them. I'm Mal."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2013)

*"Hurry, to the Merchants League. We have no time to lose."* Hang says, as he hurries his stems, his mail singing songs of clinks and clanks.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2013)

Blue smiles a self-satisfied little smirk of a smile when he reveals the key that he found.  He had contemplated keeping the key secret and Jade Wolf wanted that, he could feel the possessiveness steaming from the spirit, but Blue figured he couldn't manage things all on his own and Hang and Mal seemed like effective allies.  So he told them and now they were on their way to the Merchant's League with Yellow Sash in tow.  Even though he didn't trust the man and felt he would eventually bring the Black River Society men down on them.  He sighs.

"And I'm Blue..."  He seems about to say something else, perhaps give a full name, but instead trails off and tilts his head in an odd manner as if listening to someone whisper secrets in his ear.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 22, 2013)

"The name's Shem," says Yellow Sash, "sometimes known as Shame, but only usually by my mother," he adds with a grin. "Glad to make your acquaintance, gentlemen." He glances uneasily at Sil. "And lady."

Although the summer night has darkened, Llaza is still alive with lanterns lining the streets and street vendors hawking their wares, mostly food and drink of various kinds (particularly the ubiquitous Llazan shimsha, one of the many varieties of filled pastry parcel that exist). As you approach the bridge between East and West Isle of Llaza, there comes a scream from a nearby alley, and a woman comes rushing out into the main thoroughfare, liberally splattered with what looks like (and, to Sil, smells like) blood.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 22, 2013)

Sil nodded her head once in response to the introductions. "Sil," she said simply; as she fell in with the group.

As they approached the bridge, Sil sniffed the air a second before the woman appeared. "Blood," she said with a low snarl; it was one of those smells that was impossible to ignore and impossible to forget. It enflamed the senses like a fire. Her claws slid out of her fingers as she turned towards the woman.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 22, 2013)

*"My name is Hang, the Stoic. May this be the beginning of a fruitful association."* Hang offers, with the manners that are appropriate for a man of his status. Again, this might not be needed given the situation.

As the blood smeared woman comes on sight, the warrior quickly tries to intercept her* "Calm down woman, what has befell upon you?!"*


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 22, 2013)

The woman is not mollified by Hang's words, but he does attract her attention. She grabs hold of him and stares at him with eyes wide with fear, and gasps out "He... It... Dead!"

Another death and the night still young? Welcome to Llaza.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 22, 2013)

Hang tries to identify the woman. Perhaps is the same waitress that evaded them back at the floating bar. If that's the case, he had a surprise for her. If not, then the mysterious death should be investigated. Profit, as well as death, were common goods in Laza.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 23, 2013)

The woman is completely different to the waitress who turned into an otter - she was a small, lithe Nekuu woman, this one is plumper with traces of Anhoi features. Although, if a person can change shape into one form, there is nothing to say she couldn't have assumed another....

Meanwhile, the people in the night streets of Llaza are subtly moving away so that a circle is beginning to form around the group with the bloo-covered woman.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2013)

Blue's hackles rise so strong is the sense of threat he is feeling through Jade Wolf.

"The alley, quickly!"

Following his own instruction he quickly casts light upon his spear then moves to the alley leaving the woman behind with the others.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2013)

Mal moves to follow Blue into the alley, ready to draw axe or bow as necessary.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 25, 2013)

Blue and Mal are the first to move into the dark alley, leaving Hang and Sil with the blood-covered woman. With a quick glance around, Shem hurries after Mal. 

Malachite's sense are more attuned to darkness than Blue's, and he can make out the figure of a man slumped on the floor amidst the typical alley refuse. But Blue isn't entirely blind. With the hunting instinct of Wild Jade Wolf to guide him, Blue senses movement from above. He glances up in time to see a figure climbing onto the roof of one of the adjacent buildings, three floors of sheer wall above.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 28, 2013)

Blue lifts his glowing spear high pointing towards the roof and the escaping villain.

"Mal!  The roof!"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2013)

Malachite draws his bow, his thick fingers deftly searching out a blunt arrow, knocks and releases in a smooth motion . . .

Attack (1d20+6=24) for Damage (NL) (1d10+4=13)
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]



​


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 29, 2013)

Mal is just quick enough to catch the figure before it moves out of sight, but the arrow knocks it forwards onto the roof and from down in the alley you cannot see if it is still moving or not.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative 
Mal 8
Climbing Figure 7

Mal's arrow hits.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2013)

Blue is already reaching for the thin rope that hangs from his belt as he searches for sight of the fleeing man knocked by Mal's arrow.  With the man out of sight Blue looks for a way to ascend or barring that something up high that a rope could be securely tied to.  If something can be found, and Blue can press Mal to throw his rope, then he could cast _animate rope_ to tie it to something and give them a way to climb easier.

"I may need your strength, Malachite," he says as he continues his search.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2013)

"Aye, let's get up there after him!" The DaQan quickly pulls the grappling hook from his pack and ties it to the end of the rope Blue is coiling to throw. Giving it a few quick twirls for momentum, he sends it hurtling toward the lip of the building . . . and it falls just short. Subterranean rumbles emanate from his chest as he mutters, coiling the rope for another throw, which clears the lip . . . but the grapple fails to catch. The rumbles erupt into Thellish curses; one final attempt sees the grappling hook firmly attached to the building. The curses stop, and he turns to Blue with a wordless gesture and a very embarrassed expression.

OOC: Three frakkin' rolls to break a *5*! And finally only broke it with a 6 . 
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]



​


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 30, 2013)

It takes Mal a few attempts but eventually he gets a rope up to the roof. Shem stands politely by, trying to put as much distance as he can between himself and the body in the alley, without getting too far from Mal.

Meanwhile, outside, Hang and Sil notice a group of guards heading through the crowd, looks like about eight of them, one carrying a lantern on a pole and two of them with man-catchers. The jingle of their armour and their voices telling the crows to move aside are getting closer.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 30, 2013)

"Of course, it would've gone three times faster if you'd followed my directions," mutters Blue with just a little irritation at being overlooked and underestimated.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2013)

Mal looks implacably at the other man for a moment, a flat stare at odds with his previous embarrassed expression. "Instructions? You said naught but that you'd need my strength."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]



​


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 30, 2013)

"I suppose you were too busy pummeling the building with that hook to notice I said anything."  Blue shrugs; it is of little matter now and time in which the rogue could be fleeing passes.  He motions towards the rope.  "You are likely a faster climber than I.  I will follow you."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, Mowgli.  I didn't have Blue give instructions because I was kinda waiting to hear from Dr Simon if the idea would work.  Then you posted four rounds of actions for Mal.  I thought it better to move on with stated actions rather than post a 'Before Mal does all that...' type of post especially when I didn't know if my idea was feasible.[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2013)

Mal gives the rope an experimental jerk; when he's determined that it will hold he grasps it firmly and sets feet to wall. With a final look at his companion and a request that Blue cover him as he climbs, he begins making his way up the wall. Climb Check (1d20+7=11) (I didn't add anything for the rope to that . . .)

[sblock=GlassEye]No problem at all! I was thinking in terms of moving things along so the others don't get bored, rather than of letting Blue get a word in edgewise. And trying to remember that the characters don't know each other all that well yet, and do some role playing and stay in character all at the same time . . . .[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]



​


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 31, 2013)

Mal doesn't make the climb look easy, but he manages to struggle up the rope to the top of the roof. (The rooftops of Llaza are a muddle of sloping tiled roofs, flat roofs and shanty buildings built on top of the flat roofs. This one happens to be flat). Up here, above the glare of the street lanterns, the stars and the shattered moon give a clear, clean light to the night sky.

As Blue predicted, the figure is not there - Mal's arrow may have knocked it down but didn't knock it out completely. However, there are bloodstains on the roof that Mal can see clearly, even in the moonlight.

Meanwhile, the guard squad arrives at the end of the alley. Shem moves closer to Blue as the lantern-bearer from the squad thrusts his lantern pole forwards to light up the crime scene.

[sblock=OOC]
For the record, the animate rope trick would have worked but Mowgli got there first. I try as much as possible to go for the "yes, and..." approach used in improv rather than halt things with "yes, but..." unless some major perceptual disjunction comes up.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2013)

After his quick look around the roof top, Mal looks back down into the alley to Blue. Seeing the guardsmens' lights, he's cautious about his wording. His voice rumbles down the wall into the close confines of the alley. "He's gone, Blue, but the means to follow is up here if you think it worth the effort. My fault . . . be certain I'll be spending some time practicing with the grapple."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]



​


----------



## Falkus (Jan 31, 2013)

Sil glanced at the guards as they showed up, and then made for the rope; scrambling to the roof behind the others; sinking her claws into the side of the building for support and balance as she climbed. She didn't not have particularly good relationship with the guardsmen of the city; and preferred to avoid them whenever she could.

Climb: 14


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue turns to greet the arriving guardsmen.

"Respect!" commands Iron Ancestor to Blue alone.

Blue nods his acquiescence to the spirit and after flicking a glance to Sil and Mal up on the roof he bows to the guardsmen.

"It is fortunate that you have arrived!  With you here to take care of these unfortunates my partners and I can return to our business at the Merchant League."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 1, 2013)

In the alley:

The guardsmen survey the scene. The light brought in by the lantern-bearer reveals a grisly sight - the body is of a young man with serious injuries to his throat, like they were caused by a wild beast. There is blood liberally spattered up the walls, and a trail of bloody hand and footprints leading up the wall beside Mal's rope. There is something odd about these prints. Shem shuffles closer to Blue.

One of the guards steps forward into the circle of lantern light. He is dressed in the same light-blue livery, but unarmoured. 

"Thank you Citizen," he says to Blue. "We'll take it from here." He gives the alley a quick scan, including looking up the wall. "Did you happen to see anything?" he asks casually. Almost _too_ casually, Blue feels [I rolled Sense Motive 27 for him].

On the Roof:
Sil joins Mal up on the roof - they can see the guards enter the alley, and can vaguely hear Blue talking to them [If you can give me a Listen DC 14 check you can assume that your character hears everything said above]. Although Sil's night vision isn't as attuned as Mal's, she can make out the blood tracks, as well as their faint scent.

Hang, meanwhile, waits out in the street, merging as best as an armoured warrior can with the crowd.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue hadn't gotten a good look at the body so when the guardsman moves nearer and lights up the area for his examination he sees it clearly for the first time.  He flinches back and turns away but only ends up facing the odd prints on the wall.  He leans closer and peers at the tracks but only seeks to cover his distraction over the guard's odd behavior.

"No, just the back of a man as he went over the top of the building."  Blue stares up at the height of the wall.  "Must've climbed like a monkey to get up there so fast...  Well, good luck, sir."  He smiles wanly at his joke, nods to the guard and walks out of the alley looking to rejoin Hang.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: none
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 4, 2013)

The guardsman nods, seeming distracted. "Leave this to us, Citizen," he says, and sends a couple of this men to deal with the body. They have a shroud ready to go.

Shem gives the guards a polite, nervous, bow and follows closely on Blue's heels.

"Something odd there," he mutters once they are out of the valley and with Hang again. "They're not city guards, I think they belong to one of the private companies, probably a Merchant Clan, but I'm not sure which. And they were on the scene remarkably quickly. A murder in an alley is normally all but ignored. And they seemed pretty sure we were nothing to do with it."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 4, 2013)

Mal slowly but steadily pulls up Blue's rope, hoping the guardsmen below won't notice in the shadows of the alley. He secures rope and grapple, gestures to Sil, and makes his way to the other side of the building and down. Once he rejoins the others, he hands Blue his rope and describes the bloody prints and the direction they were going.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]



​


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue waits until Mal and Sil have rejoined with him, Hang, and Shem and stand separate from the crowd as much as possible in order to talk privately.  He accepts his rope back from Mal and gives Shem an approving nod.

"Keen observation, Master Shem.  That matches much of my own observation."  He rubs his chin thoughtfully.  "It is as if they knew of this crime before it was commited, or at least expected it.  Following one of their own with a penchant for the dastardly in order to keep him out of trouble?  The question is, do we become involved, follow those tracks you noticed, Mal?  Or continue with our own business?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2013)

Massive shoulders rise, briefly hiding the DaQan's neck as he shrugs. "For my part, it comes down to which course the Fates have set before me." He dips fingers into his belt pouch; they emerge with a disk of bone, each side marked with a rune. It ticks off his fingernail and flies briefly before he snatches it from the air and examines the face presented. "In this case, it seems the Fates have put this unfortunate in our path for a purpose. I say we follow the tracks and see where they lead."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]



​


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 6, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue bares his teeth in a grin that is disturbingly feral.

"Then let us hunt!  Lead on, Malachite, so we can catch our quarry before his defenders can arrive."

He motions with his spear for Mal to lead off down the street.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2013)

OOC: Dr. Simon, did the track descend to the street, or will we need to ascend to the rooftops once more to pick up the trail?


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 6, 2013)

OOC: Looked like it was crossing the rooftops.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2013)

Mal's grin matches Blue's for ferocity . . . momentarily. Then that somewhat sheepish look of embarrassment crosses his stony features and he gestures at the rooftops. "Um . . . we'll need your rope once more, I think. The tracks were headed 'cross the rooftops and didn't come down to street level that I saw. Maybe this time we'll do it your way."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]



​


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 6, 2013)

Hang lifts his helmet to massage his forehead, frowning deeply. *"I fail to see how this could aid us any further. True, there is something not quite logical about this whole scene, but digging deep will only get us in the middle of some turbid matter." *


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 7, 2013)

"What he said!" says Shem, looking nervous. The guardsmen emerge from the alleyway carrying a shrouded body, moving the crowd aside as they go. You notice that the leader isn't with them, presumably still in the alley.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

It's Blue's turn to look sheepish when he replies to Mal.  "The spirits will only accede to my requests a limited number of times before I've exhausted their good will.  It might be better to save their aid for when we've greater need.  Plus, they may prove useful should we get in a scuffle... if I can convince them to get involved, that is."  He rubs his chin as he contemplates asking the spirits for help in a fight, which he's never done before.

Blue looks curiously at Hang.  The fellow didn't seem reluctant to join a fight earlier...  Blue shrugs and smiles smugly.  "I don't see that we have much choice.  Malachite has consulted the spirits and it is their will that we get involved.  My own spirit guides concur."  He cocks his head to one side as if listening to some otherworldly voice then nods.

[sblock=Whispers of Spirits]*"It is one's duty to render aid where needed,"* begins White Matoo with a wave of it's apelike hand towards the body.  *"That one is beyond healing, a skill you have not mastered yet..."* he continues with a note of reproof.

"But you can prevent it from happening to others," interrupts Iron Ancestor.  White Matoo and Iron Ancestor stare at one another as if surprised they are once again agreeing on something.

"Prey, nothing more," snarls Wild Jade Wolf.  "Your pack is untested; continue after the white jade!" demands the wolf spirit.[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 10, 2013)

*"Spirits?"* Hang chuckles. *"I make my own destiny, I need not such foolish concepts to tell me what to do. At any rate, if it is your most fervent desire to purse such enterprise, I'll advise we do it after we've finish our main objective."*


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue frowns causing a line to form between his brows.

"If we let the trail go cold then this one will get away with his crime.  Now he is unprotected by his guardians, injured, and vulnerable.  We hunt now, or not at all.  I would prefer to have you with us but if you wish to continue seeking the white jade then good luck to you."

_Especially since I carry the key,_ Blue thinks to himself.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2013)

Mal's grin somehow manages to combine a certain recklessness with a measure of chagrin. "And I'll wish you luck as well. I've ignored the Fates exactly thrice, and each time have suffered dire consequences. I'm not the smartest of men, but even I can _eventually_ learn a lesson if it's hammered in hard enough."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]



​


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2013)

*"Fine." *Hang says finally.* "But I'll do things quick, not nice. Time is at the essence."*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2013)

"Works for me. Nice is not a word that has often been used about me anyway."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]



​


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2013)

*"Well, then move; We do have more important things to solve than some random murder." *Hang walks purpousfully towards the alley.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 15, 2013)

The disparate group return to the now empty alley (Shem muttering about where the guard captain went) and ascend to the rooftops again. Sil has little difficulty in tracking the blood trail; the scent is still strong even though it is fading. Whatever killed the man in the alley was moving fast, and able to leap across gaps between buildings that gives the group pause. Armoured Hang, and unadventurous Shem, have difficulty crossing for different reasons but with some teamwork the group manages to follow the trail across West Isle, roughly back towards Thievestown but not quite to the waterfront. 

On top of a four story tenement building, amidst the shanty shacks that tend to get built on top of these things, the trail leads to a figure huddled in a darkened corner, its chest rising and falling from heavy breathing.


----------



## Falkus (Feb 15, 2013)

Sil extended a single claw, pointing towards the corner where the figure was huddled. She wrinkled her nose, the smell of blood was starting to get to her. It brought back too many memories, that desperate flight through the forest, the fight for survival; and the omnipresent smell of blood that stuck with her for days after her first kill.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

"Go ahead," growls Wild Jade Wolf in the spirit voice that only Blue can hear.  "Tear his throat out.  Taste the blood in your mouth.  Again."

Suddenly Blue isn't so confidant.  Memories, fairly recent memories, walled away in safety and sanity surge against the wall that holds them beyond the shaman's ken causing Blue to reel with uncertainty.  "Shut up, shut up, shut up!" he mutters voice rising a little each time.  Suddenly he recalls his company and looks around nervously wondering what these strangers might think of him.  When Sil points to the huddled figure Blue steels himself.

"You can stop running now.  I don't think there is anyplace else you can go."  He hesitates before continuing.  "Who are you?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 15, 2013)

His polearm in hand, su quickly the others wonder where did he had it stashed, Hang walks ominiously towards the wounded creature, his armor casting reflected light over the dark corner. *"Speak up, or I'll put you out of your misserable existence for good, creature. Why did you murder the man in the alley?"*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2013)

Fully aware that he is not at his best in 'social' situations, and content to allow the others to take the lead in the questioning of the murderer, Mal stands the watch on the roof. He keeps an arrow knocked and half drawn, and scans the area alertly. "Shem, stay close. And what was that you were muttering about the guard captain?"
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
*hp *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *     Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. .     Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .    Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. .   Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
    Dagger - 0/1
   Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]



​


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 19, 2013)

"He didn't come out of the alley, and wasn't in there when..." begins Shem. He doesn't finish the sentence because the huddled figure suddenly springs at Hang with a savage cry of _"BLOOD!"_

He/it is more or less the size and shape of a man, but with long talons on his fingers and a mouthful of too many razor-sharp teeth. A red light glows in the creature's eyes and it is liberally covered in blood, its hair in particular matted and caked with the stuff that runs down the side of its face.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative order:

Sil
Blood Thing
Hang
Blue
Mal
[/sblock]

[sblock=Blue]
This creature is most probably a red jade spirit - actually, a man possessed by a red jade spirit. They inhabit some fragments of red jade, can possess anyone with an open injury, and cause a transformation into a blood-lusting monster. Killing this person will not kill the spirit but will free it to possess another host.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2013)

Hang sighs. *"Then I'll simply slay you monster."* the warrior says, bringing his polearm to bear.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 19, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

"Don't kill him," yells Blue.  "He's possessed!"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 7, 2013)

OOC: Gah! Stalled, sorry about that. 

The tip of Hang's polearm causes the blood-creature to pull up short. It looks aorund with its baleful red eyes, taking in the fact that five opponents face it (well, four and Shem, who is doing his best to hide behind Mal). Suddenly a pale red mist seems to leave the man and fade into nothingness. He drops to the roof like a _kunubara_ puppet with its strings cut.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 7, 2013)

Hang raises an eyebrow. "....that was unexpected." . Unceremoniously, and with his stone cast face, he pokes the poor man with the tip of his spear. *"You, awaken. Now."*


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue watches the red mist fade away and then curses.  He moves forward cautiously then, frowning, checks the man to see if he is still alive.

"We may have released a red jade spirit.  Not good.  Not good at all.  Now, if I'm correct, this spirit is free to wander until it finds another host to possess.  And use it to sate its lust for blood.  There is a chance..."

Blue clears his mind of distractions seeking communion with the spirits.  Once Iron Ancestor, White Mattoo, and Wild Jade Wolf stand before him he beseeches them to grant him enhanced sight.  Getting agreement he stands.  His eyes blaze with some sort of spiritual power plainly evident to even those blind to such things.  He casts his gaze about seeking something.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Blue casts detect spirits and looks around.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2013)

Pamela578 said:


> "Malachite." The DaQan nods to Vaal Zeshon, the touch of Thellingerstan clear on his tongue as he speaks. "Tea would be appreciated."



spammer reported


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 8, 2013)

The man comes awake, groggily.

"Wrm?" he says. "Wassumr?" He looks down at his blood covered hands in confusion. 

"Well done," says a familiar voice, and the missing guard sergeant suddenly appears in mid air, and floats gently down onto the roof. "You've done a god job, sir," he says to Hang, and points to the confused man. "He's one of ours, I'll take it from here."

[sblock=Blue]
Meanwhile, Blue scans the area for spirits. At first he sees nothing, but then he notices, sat about 60 ft. perched on a decorative finial, an ugly creature lurking in the spirit world. It looks like a deformed head set directly on a pair of raloned bird's legs, and it is watching the group with a kind of malevolent hunger in its eyes.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 8, 2013)

*"Of course I did." *Hang states.* "I assume there is some kind of remuneration for our efforts?"* The warrior was entirely sure there wasn't but this was Llaza; he would be seen as odd if he didn't ask for money.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 8, 2013)

The guard-magician looks Hang, and the others, over with an appraising eye.

"Present yourselves at the House Turif League House, where Silk Street joins the Plaza, tomorrow morning," he says, and moves to examine the man just vacated by the red jade spirit.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 8, 2013)

*"I will be there."* Hang states, and then turns to the others. "*Lets move out, our work is done here."*


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 10, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue glances over at Hang.  "Is it?"

The shaman returns his stare to the strange, malevolent spirit creature.  "I suppose _you_ might think so.  Can you do anything about that being?"  He asks addressing the guard-magician and raising his hand to point at the spirit.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 11, 2013)

"It's still there?" says the magician. "Damn. And I'm out of useful magic for today. Here, you can see it?" He hands a rolled up streamer of paper to Blue. "Try and hit it with this."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 11, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue takes the rolled paper from the guard-magician.  He looks at it briefly then back to the mage who handed it to him.

"Ah, I just throw the whole thing?"

If he receives the affirmative Blue will offer up a quick request to the spirits.  When he feels Iron Ancestor steadying his hand he'll throw the paper at the malign spirit as requested.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Cast Guidance;
Throw paper: 1d20+2=18[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 12, 2013)

Blue throws the paper streamer, at nothing it seems to his colleagues. The streamer spreads out in the air, acting as though it has more weight than it does. Blue see it strike the lurking red jade spirit and wrap itself around it. Too late the spirit realises that it is under some sort of attack and struggles against the bonds. Once the streamer has fully engulfed the spirit there is an audible "pop", and the spirit appears to everyone - a monstrous-looking head atop scaly bird legs. The paper bindings have disappeared.

"It's trapped in the mortal realm for about a minute," says the guard-magician. "Kill it while you can." He reaches for his crossbow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 12, 2013)

*"Terrific."* Hang comments, his hands flying at lightspeed as he hangs his guisarme on his back and readies an arrow on his longbow. Exhaling slowly he lets the arrow fly. 

14 vs AC for 3 dmg


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Having nothing that can attack at such range Blue instead seeks spiritual help for his companions.

"Iron Ancestor, steady the aim of my companion..."

Blue reaches out and bestows the spirit's gift upon Mal.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Cast Guidance on Mal[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2013)

Though his stony features give away nothing, Malachite feels a sense of dread steal over him at the sight of the spiritual magics unleashed this night. Even the steadying influence of Blue's ancestor spirit is not enough to overcome the shakiness in his arms as he draws and lets fly . . . the bolt flies off into the night, clattering off roof tiles somewhere in the distance.

Longbow Attack (1d20+7=11)
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2013)

"You'll get him with the next one," encourages Blue.  The shaman reaches out and again bestows the spirit's gift upon Malachite.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Cast Guidance on Mal[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2013)

Mal nods at the gruff man, takes a steadying breath and rumbles something in Thell as he feels once more the presence of Blue's Iron Ancestor. He draws to the cheek and let's fly.

Longbow (1d20+7=22), Damage (1d10+4=14)
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 20, 2013)

Mal's first shot misses the red jade spirit, which turns its baleful gaze on the party and, seeming to sum up its options, decides to charge forwards. Just before it reaches the group Hang's arrow flies overhead and Mal's second shot catches it square between the eyes, but the thing keeps coming (evidently concerns such as anatomy are less important to it).

It leaps up and rakes Blue savagely with its talons, running its tongue over pointed teeth as it surveys the results of its attack.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry about the delay, bit busy of late!

Hang - miss
Mal - second shot hits
Spirit - attacks Blue, hits for 9 damage.

Spirit now counts as meleeing with Blue for the purposes of missile fire, spellcasting etc.

Initiative:

Hang
Blue
Mal
Spirit

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Going out of order as I know I won't be around much later today. Feel free to place this where you will in the round, as always .[/sblock]

The success of his second shot settles Mal's mind. With apparent lack of regard for the fiend's proximity to Blue, he takes a step away to prevent any chance of leaving himself open to counter attack and fires point blank (1d20+6=20) into the melee. This shaft sinks deep (1d10+4=13) into the Red Jade's side, further bolstering the DaQan's confidence. 
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2013)

Hang stores his bow quickly and draws his falichon. He calmly walks towards the creature and brandishes his blade in a wide arc.
The blade comes down quickly and quietly over the red jade spirit. The stoic warrior says nothing, nor grunts or makes any other battle sound.

_Falichon attack: 14 for 12 dmg_


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 21, 2013)

Blue isn't much for physical combat but he doesn't shirk from it either.  He quickly brings his spear around and jabs at the spirit.  As he attacks he speaks words of castigation in the speech of the spirits.


[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: Draw spear
Standard: Attack 1d20+3=17, 1d8+4=5[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 24
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 21, 2013)

The spirit is agile, and it ducks Hang's attack, only to find itself prodded by Blue's spear. As it is pushed back, Mal's arrow skewers it and throws its lifeless husk across the rooftop.

The magician-guard calmly walks over and uses Mal's arrow to pick the dead creature up, like some macabre kebab. With a puff of greasy smoke the spirit disintegrates.

"Good job," says the guard appreciatively. He hands the arrow back to Mal. "Don't forget, Turif House, the Plaza end of Silk Street." With a nod to fellow professionals, he steps off the roof and drifts down to street level.

[sblock=OOC]
Hang - attacke misses.
Blue - attack hits for 5 damage.
Mal - attack hits for 13 damage.

Red Jade Spirit is destroyed,
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2013)

*"We wont" *Is Hang's reply as he sheathed his sword back. He turns to the others *"If there are no more wild spirit hunts to purse now, maybe we can follow our original plan now?" *


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 21, 2013)

Blue smiles at Hang's singlemindedness and bows at the magician-guard's departure.

"I detect no other hostile spirits.  Yes, we may continue."

Unfortunately Blue has to look for the mundane way down instead of the magician's easy method by levitation before they can travel off on their original goal.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 15
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2013)

Mal nods aquiescence as well. He shoulders his longbow and takes out his rope and grappling to ease the descent.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 26, 2013)

Using Mal's rope, the group descends to street level, Shem following close to his protector as usual.

It has been a long night of attacks, strange spirits and criminals, and dwan is beginning to show on the far side of the Plaza by the time the dwindling group arrives. The red light touches on the towers of the Temple of Divine Diversity, the domes of the Viceroy's palace and the ornately carved Merchants League headquarters. The night-time traders of dubious wares are packing up to go home and the daytime traders are starting to set out their wares.

The key found on Vaal Zeshon _should_ open a safety deposit box in the League Headquarters, which will hopefully contain more white jade.

[Note: It's supposed to be yellow jade, but Glasseye referred to it as white jade which I think is actually a more evocative name, so white jade it shall be from hereon ]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 27, 2013)

Blue is tired.  He yawns widely covering his mouth with his hand to prevent the ingress of evil spirits then looks blearily around.

"The Merchant's League headquarters."  He points towards the building now agleam with reddish light.  "We're nearly there so let's get this done.  Then I plan on sleeping the day and night away."

[sblock=OOC]Glad my mistake could be of use. [/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 15
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 27, 2013)

"Aye, I'm bushed as well. It's been a day of work; I need a night of rest." A thoughtful look crossed the stony face. I thank you all for indulging my need to follow my Fates. Though it's inconvenient at times, it's of import to me. And as I said, I've ignored them before and suffered for it."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 27, 2013)

Hang does not say anything, he simply walks inside the building and starts searching for the locker.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2013)

Blue looks curiously up at the DaQan archer since Blue felt that it was his own self that was imposing his needs upon the group.

Finally Blue shrugs.  "Your Fates, my spirits.  It seems, for a while at least, that we are being led to the same place."  The shaman falls silent wondering just how long they might travel the same path and how Hang and Shem fit into the pattern.  He shakes his head to free it of rambling thoughts and follows after the quiet warrior.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 15
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 28, 2013)

There is nothing obvious inside the League building that points towards lockers, but eventually the group is intercepted by a League clerk who, after taking a look at the identifier, disappears into the bowels of the building for a while before returning with a small strongbox, which he places on an ornate hardwood table in front of Hang.

"Your deposit box, sir," he says and retires to a discrete distance.

Hang tries the key found with Vaal Zeshon. The box box opens. Inside: no jade, but instead a yellowing piece of parchment bearing what looks to be some kind of map.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue looks on in eager anticipation as Hang takes the key and opens the lockbox.  When the yellowed parchment is revealed Blue is obviously disappointed and sags in weariness.  Wild Jade Wolf rages and though no one else can hear it, Blue flinches from the howling anger.

"Well," says Blue clearing his throat.  "I would be lying if I said I wasn't disappointed but let's take a look, shall we?"  Blue examines the map, if that is what it is, looking for symbols that refer to landmarks or writing in any sort of language.  "Ah, what do you think?"  He looks specifically to Mal and Hang but includes Shem in his question as well.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 15
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2013)

Mal takes the proffered sheet of paper and examines it closely, looking for anything resembling areas of Thell familiar to him.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 3, 2013)

The maps are highly stylised, more diagrams, but perhaps no less useful for that. They don't depict Thell, but a series of islands. Clearly marked on the map is the "Tuuma Strait", then an "Island of the Smoking Crown". There is then depicted a journey up a river from a "Circular Bay" and a trek inland where the river is shown to fork at twin waterfalls, to a plateau marked with a "Cave of Three Eyes", where is marked "Here I hid the white jade, beneath the stone marked with a [and here is used the High Imperial symbol meaning Danger/Bad]"

[Sblock=OOC]
Knowledge (geography) checks might give you more information about this.

Also, Low Imperial is written using phonemes whereas High Imperial mostly uses pictograms with some markers for grammar. High Imperial pictograms are often included in Low Imperial text, particularly when referring to the name or title of somebody important.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2013)

After but a moment of study, Mal hands the map back to Blue. "I'm afraid I'm not very good with areas outside my native country . . . I don't know any of the places on this map. Never-the-less, it does look to show the location of that which we seek."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 4, 2013)

Hang solemnly waits until the box is opened before him. He takes the map first and examines it. He knows little of geography, but the map is clear enough, if he wanted his jade, he'll have to follow the map and shovel it out. *"Clearly, we need to get to this place. If none of you know not where is this island is, we'll have to consult some scholar."*


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue rubs his chin and glances away almost as if embarrassed.

"I am not very well traveled.  If none of you recognize the area then I think you are right, Hang."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 15
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 9, 2013)

The group retires to rest and consider its next move. Shem, still tagging along close to Mal, comes up with several options. There are scholars at the Arketes College, but they may be difficult to consult, particularly such a strange and disparate group. Other less reputable dealers in information are available on the street but the information may leak back to the Black River Society. Midway between the two extremes are the likes of Fermi's Emporium or Serene Lil's, both establishments where adventurer types hang out to make deals, Lil's tending towards the less legal side of things. 

And also, there is the standing invite to the headquarters of House Turif, Merchant Clan for reward for helping with the red jade spirit. Shem suggests that they may also be able to help, but it would mean getting a Merchant League family involved.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 9, 2013)

Mal turns to Shem, a slight look of surprise on his normally stoic face. "Well! Your resources may be worth having you tagging along with us after all."

He turns to the others. "Fermi's Emporium sounds like the best choice to me, but I'm not well versed in the ways of the city so others may have a different - and more practical - opinion. The reward from the Merchants sounds good to me, as this could turn expensive, but I mislike the idea of involving a Family in our particular business."
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2013)

*"So we are to chose between one cut-throat or another."* Hang concludes. *"I think I prefer the Merchant League, at least we will get the reward for rightfully killing the red jade spirit."*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 9, 2013)

"We should be able to claim our reward without involving them in our other business, I think. Fermi's seems to me to have the best balance between dealing with honest folk - at least, as honest as we're like to find here - and not drawing others into our quest."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2013)

*"I fear that claiming a reward will most surely get a family involved in out matters, whether we want it or not. If we already have them involved, we might as well use their sources of information for free."* Hang reasons.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 10, 2013)

"I agree with Mal," says Blue.  "Accepting a reward for dealing with the spirit is a totally separate issue.  Plus, I'm not sure I trust that magician-guard.  His manner struck me as odd.  Nothing that I could pinpoint really but I would rather deal with someone else for finding the information we need."  Blue yawns.

"And since we're here maybe we should get our reward then crash until the morrow."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 15
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 13, 2013)

Mal nods at Blue's words and returns to his previous stoic demeanor and paucity of words. "Reward and Rest. Priorities straight . . . check."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 16, 2013)

Shem demurs at Mal's praise.

"I may not be much good at fighting spirits and monsters," he says, "but I do know my way around Llaza. That's why we're a good team!"

And as if to prove it, he takes you to the House Turif headquarters. The business day is starting to get going now, and the place is slightly busier than the League House, even though it technically only deals with a fraction of the concerns. Another clerk, seemingly cut from the same cloth as the one in the League House, although the standard styling of the robes may have something to do with that. 

It takes a few attempts to get the young man to understand what is going on, but eventually he tallies something said with something written on the sheets of paper before him.

"Ah, of course," he says. "You must be the men who helped Master Jantrashan with the red..., with, er, some _confidential_ business last night. Please, wait here." and with that he heads off into the bowels of the building.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2013)

Blue starts to say something but the man is off.  He blinks, regains his composure and looks around studying the room.

"Ah, Master Jantrashan.  Of course," says Blue as if that explains everything.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 15
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 17, 2013)

Hang says nothing and remains standing, his expression stoic as usual


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2013)

The DaQan smiles at his allies in bemusement. "Well, word of our deeds is getting around to _some_ corners of the city. I wonder if this is a good thing . . ."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 17, 2013)

*"Depending on whose ears it falls."* Hang replies.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2013)

"A reputation for solving problems would not be a bad thing," says Blue absentmindedly as he peers after the clerk.  The shaman rubs at the side of his face in an effort to make himself more alert and less sleepy.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 15
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 25, 2013)

After what seems like an age, the clerk returns from the depths of the Turif Holding.

"Please follow me," he says, and returns the way he just came, waiting to make sure that the group is following him. Shem gives a glance at Mal and clears his throat nervously, before falling into line with the others.

The clerk leads you down broad corridors lined with old, worn looking carvings of various animals, around the edge of a cloistered garden and up to some hardwood doors. He knocks gingerly and the door opens.

Beyond is a richly decorated chamber. Despite the summer heat, a fire is burning in the hearth. Books and scrolls line the walls, a deep red rug carpets the floor, and light shines through some stained glass windows set high in the far wall onto a broad hardwood desk. Sat behind it is an old woman, her tiny frame almost lost in the large paded chair. She stands and comes around to the front of the desk, leaning on a cane but moving with dignity.

"Thank you," she gestures to the clerk, who departs with a bow. The door closes behind you, and you see that an armed guard has been opening and closing it.

"Welcome, gentlemen," says the old woman. "I am Lady Calis Ondra-Turif."

"Lady C!" says Shem, quietly.

"Quite so, young man," says Lady C, betraying sharp hearing. "So, I believe, they call me. Head of House Turif. We are one of the four largest houses in the Merchant's League, with holdings from here to the Outer Continent. I have at my command tens of thousands of individuals and billions of yen. And yet here I am, having a discussion with some unknown street people."

She hobbles forwards, until she is looking straight up at Hang and Mal.

"House Turif has a problem," she continues. "Last night, so I am told by one of my _jiunsami_, you helped apprehend a red jade spirit that was loose in the city. Where there are red jade spirits, there must be red jade. A powerful aid to magic, but its trade is strictly regulated due to the inherent dangers of the spirits that sometimes live inside it. It isn't worth the time and trouble for us to deal with, but somebody in _my_ organisation is doing just that. Illegally, and without authorisation. I will not tolerate actions that will bring this House into disrepute, nor invite censure from the League. Our standing is too important to endanger with such folly, but somebody thinks he or she can turn a quick profit at my expense.

"You have already shown yourselves to be capable of dealing with spirits. I have few I can trust within the House, perhaps outsiders will be more use? I need you to investigate further, find out who in House Turif is dealing with this red jade. I can reward you handsomely, but this conversation doesn't go beyond these walls. What do you say, gentlemen?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 25, 2013)

Hang raised his left eyebrow at lady C. *"Yes I'm used to decapitate people, and here I am talking. We came here for a reward, we have our own agenda to purse. We will only be persuaded to do your bidding if you could offer us a ship with a crew in repayment." *


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 26, 2013)

Lady C looks up at Hang and chuckles.

"So small a price?" she says. "And what would you want with a ship and a crew, young man?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 26, 2013)

*"If small, it is our prize. And what we do with the ship is not your business. You only need to know our demands and fulfil them once we have solved this issue for you."* Hang says, stoic and hard as stone. *"Is there any information on the matter that you wish to give to us in order to hasten the process?"*


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2013)

Blue bows deeply when the head of House Turif enters.  He listens to her speech, twitches slightly when she refers to them as commoners (even though Blue certainly is), nods in comprehension when the lady explains her problem and desire, and gapes in shock when Hang asks for a ship in exchange for their services.

With a cough and a slight clearing of his throat Blue attempts to mask his surprise and shock.  "Ahem.  Lady Calis Ondra-Turif," says Blue with another bow.  "Master Hang does not speak for _all_ of us.  Truth be told, we were thrown together by business and through the unfortunate circumstance of the red jade spirit.  I pledge to aid your House; this is a serious matter, but I'm not so sure that I have the skill for such an investigation.  Oh, sure, I can speak with spirits but fighting them, should it be necessary, or making investigations in this world is outside my talent.  I don't want to deceive you into thinking otherwise.  But, uhm, if you think it would help..."  Realizing that in his nervousness at being in the presence of a person of power and influence he is rambling Blue trails off into awkward silence.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 15
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 29, 2013)

Hang turns, hard gaze fized in Blue, as he rambles incomprehensibly.* "Apologies, communing with spirits has left our shaman feeble minded." *he says to the lady, slowly turning back to face her.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 29, 2013)

Lady C brushes the comment away with one hand.

"I will have Master Jantrashan give you the details," she says. "Come back at sundown. As to the ship, that can be sorted. As will any other recompense you would rather have," she adds, with a glance at Blue. "I suggest you decide that amongst yourselves. I give you until sundown to consider." She nods towards the door, and the guard opens it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2013)

Mal looks from one to the other of his companions as they speak with the Lady C, but holds his peace until the three are alone in the room. Once the Lady has made her exit, he pauses for yet another moment. When he speaks, his voice is the first soft slither of gravel down a shale  slope . . . soft, but with the promise of the avalanche lurking at the edges. "It seems to me that we have some talking to do before we go further, my friends. We seem to have common purpose, but very different senses of urgency about fulfilling that purpose. Hang, you are an arrow aimed squarely at the target, where Blue _seems_ content to get there when he gets there. I think if we're to work together we'll need to come to some sort of understanding.

"Hang, like Blue I was somewhat upset that you chose to speak for all three of us in regards to our reward. However, your thought was an excellent one!"
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2013)

*"Of course it was. If we manage to get our hands on a boat, and learn where this island is located, the jade will be ours alone, and we'll not have to share it with these leeches."* He spits to the ground.* "I've spent a great deal of my life surrounded by their kin, don't let Lady C's manners fool you, she'll use any mean to get our jade if she finds out about it. And while I should have consulted you first, I took the opportunity as it was, I assumed that if you thought about it for a moment, then you would agree that a ship with a crew was a perfect reward."* Hang nods to himself. *"I might be too focused on our goal, but opportunities like this one, that would allow us the means to get our jade are to be embraced. We don't have all the time in the world to be content and to enjoy the journey. There might be others seeking the jade, don´t forget the assassins. * he offers. the warrior says, looking at each of the members of the group, before adding, perhaps in the most jovial and relaxed tone the others have heard him speaking in. *In the end the spirits indeed pointed you to the right path."*.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2013)

Shem looks nervously between the two hulking men towering over him.

"Erm.. from what I've heard about Lady C," he says, "the direct approach was the right way to go with her. She may look old and frail but they say she rules House Turif with a rod of iron. If someone in her House _is_ going behind her back, she's not going to like that. She must be really rattled to bring in out-of-house people. Either that, or we're being set up. Or both, most likely."


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2013)

Blue glares at Hang only slighty mollified by Mal's diplomacy.

"Don't speak to me like I am a fool.  If we are to work together then I demand that you treat me with respect whether you have any towards me or not.  It would have been a simple matter to say you needed to confer with us rather than just making a blanket statement concerning what we need.  Temper your drive with courtesy, curb your constant insults, or I'll make my way on my own."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 15
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 2, 2013)

Having said his piece, Mal stands silent now . . . content to let the other two work out their differences.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2013)

*"What? You haven't even understand what just happened right?"* Hang says.* "I just saved our only chance to get the bloody boat from your clumsiness! You showed doubt, confusion, weaknesses that one as Lady C would no doubt in exploit. I didn't consider you a fool, but you insist on proving me wrong. I have yet to insult you, Blue. I am not one to hurt people with insults, but with my blade. So if you are unharmed, then I meant no wrong to you."*


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2013)

Blue shakes his head sadly.

"I understand exactly what happened.  I also understand that despite what you have just said you have belittled me and the things I hold dear.  And you refuse to recognize it, let alone bend enough to consider courtesy or, spirits forfend, an apology.

There is no common ground between us, and without common ground there can be no trust.  How am I to embark on this journey for the white jade with a man I can trust no farther than I can throw a braashak tree?  I cannot.  So, I will keep my word to Lady C to help find those using the red jade then you can have your ship and I'll go my own way."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 15
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2013)

Hang grabs the space between his eyes with his right hand, frowning as in pain. *"I repeat I'm not a person of words. If you want an apology, then forgive my roughness, but that is how I am. Your spirits allowed us to see the red spirit, I would be a fool to belittle your skills and abilities."* Hang drops his arms, hanging to his sides. *"You want trust? Begin trusting in that I meant not to offend you. I repeat, I apologize if I offended you or your spirits."*


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2013)

Blue nods slowly.  "Then there is hope that we still might manage to work together amicably.  I accept your apology and in return, I promise to be less ruffled by whatever rough edges I might brush up against."  He looks around and rubs at his eyes, obviously tired.  "Now, it's been a long night with who knows how many more ahead of us.  I suggest we go get some sleep before meeting back here this evening as agreed.

Oh, one other thing, I do not agree that owning a ship is the best means to acquiring the jade but I will concede to your wishes on this this time."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 15
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2013)

*"Why? How can we reach the island if we don't own a ship large enough for open sea fearing? Unless you have a way to convince captains to deviate from their trading routes, and not sharing our jade at the same time."* Hang says.


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2013)

"A ship may be necessary," agrees Blue.  "Once we determine where that location is.  But wouldn't a charter serve us equally well?  And avoid the responsibilities of ownership?  With the reward we get from Lady C we could outfit ourselves and charter a ship.  If the reward is the ship, then we have to outfit the entire ship for the journey, pay the crew...  It seems unlikely to me that exterminating one red jade spirit for House Thurif and apprehending this wayward person would result in a reward of a fully stocked ship and a crew paid in advance."  He shrugs.

"It is an ambitious request but I think we should be prepared to accept a more modest reward.  Besides, a ship and crew given by House Thurif is likely to still be loyal to House Thurif regardless of legal document stating our ownership."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 15
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2013)

Malachite looks back and forth between the two men as they banter, shaking his massive head in wonderment at their final statements. "I think my fates have led me to the two of you for a purpose. You are both far smarter than I . . . I'd never have thought of any of your arguments on my own. OK, then, shall we try for the ship - but only fully provisioned and with money to hire our own crew - and then allow ourselves to be bargained down?"
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2013)

*"Hmm yes. The only thing that worries me is that the crewmen would be still loyal to the House. However, I think its our best bet, chartering a ship would be extremely expensive, and would not buy neither loyalty nor safety. Yes, we will ask for a ship equipped and with crew. Lady C didn't even blink when I asked for the ship, I gather it is but an insignificant portion of her wealth. She is probably loosing ten times that sum with the red jade traficants." * Hang agrees,* "Lets get some rest now we have agreed. We'll have a lot of work tomorrow morning."*


----------



## Dr Simon (May 3, 2013)

Shem has been looking a little nervous throughout the discussion, but seems relieved that matters have been resolved.

"I'm hungry," he says, "Anyone else hungry? Sure you are, I know a vendor who does some great dumplings as long as you don't look to closely. Then we can all crash at my place. After all, yours," he gestures to Hang, "is full of Black River goons, and I don't even want to know where you two are staying. What do you say, team-mates?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2013)

Mal pats Shem on the back, causing the man to stagger slightly, and smiles. "Food and rest sound perfect!" He looks to his comrades with a quirked eyebrow. "Shall we?"
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2013)

*"Yes, I'm drained. Killing a desert monster, defeating a band of black river thugs and a red jade spirit in the same day can get anyone tired." * Hang agrees.


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2013)

"A full stomach and I'll be likely to roll over and fall asleep on the spot," says Blue in agreement to the plan of food and rest.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 15
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 6, 2013)

Shem's recommendation for the dumpling vendor is a good one, although his living quarters are a tatty apartment in a flea-bitten tenement building. It is, however, enough for now. 

Later that same day, fed and rested, the group sets forth for the next step, with several half-formed plans. There is Master Jantrashan to consult at House Turif, but also word to put out at Fermi's Emporium concerning the white jade dragon, and any help with the map. And there is still the matter of the Black Rivers men stored in Hang's lodgings.

As the group set forth, a man steps out of the lodge, as moth-eaten as the tenement block, his robe hanging open to reveal a sallow, hairy chest.

"What's this Shem?" he asks. "Sub-letting without permission? Some kind of underhand dealing? There's two month's rent outstanding still. I want that money by tomorrow, or else."

"You can't threaten me, Yun" says Shem, nervously. He nudges Mal. "Tell him, bodyguard."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2013)

Mal turns his green eyes on his client, regarding the man quietly for a long moment, before shifting his regard to Shem's accoster. "Right enough, sir; as his hired man it would reflect poorly on my skills were any harm to befall him while he's in my charge. _So long as I get paid,_ anyone seeking to harm him will have to get past me." He looks back to Shem at this point. "Still, watching over a man who does not pay his debts doesn't appeal; let me know if Shem hasn't paid his debt to you on time, and I'll consider making this my last term of employ."
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 6, 2013)

Hang sports an amusement smirk, clearly wishing to see where all this ends up.


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2013)

Blue frowns.  He knew this Shem was going to be troublesome but instead of interjecting he remains quiet.  He scratches his ear and stands near Hang.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 8, 2013)

"No one needs to worry," says Shem without breaking his stride. "I'll have the money by tonight, Yun." He marches out through the gate to the tenement block. Once out of earshot of Yun, he turns to Mal.

"Most of my assets are tied up in investments of one kind or another," he says. "They're not particularly liquid. Plus, there are a couple of lowlifes who owe me money - can you believe the dishonesty of some people?" He pauses, as if the thought has only just occurred to him. "Say, maybe you could help me persuade them to pay up. You gentlemen have, um, a more imposing presence than I do."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2013)

The DaQan pulls the coin from his pouch once more, and tosses it into the air. He catches it deftly, examines the face presented him and turns back to Shem. "It seems that my Fates have decided I'm no one's shoulder-thumper, Shem. It's one thing to protect you from harm, another to threaten others on your behalf. Collect your own coin, and pay up your rent."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue nods, approving of Mal's method of dealing with Shem's shadiness.

"Now, a bit of sleep would be a good idea before we have to go back to House Thurif this evening..."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2013)

Shem raises his hands and attempts a winning smile at Mal.

"Hey, no problem," he says. "I can respect that. It was worth a try. In which case, I need to go and liquidate some assets. I'll see you all later at House Turif." The little man turns and wanders off down the street, whistling to himself.

OOC: Unless there's anything else anyone wants to do at this point, I'll move things forwards to the meeting with Lacy C.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2013)

OOC: Hang is good to go


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2013)

Likewise Mal.


----------



## GlassEye (May 15, 2013)

Ready to advance here.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 15, 2013)

Later, as the sun is setting over Llaza's Wester Isle, Hang, Blue and Mal reconvene outside the House Turif headquarters. The others from the previous evening have, one-by-one, dropped away, but these three remain, committed to finding more of Vaal Zeshon's white jade. 

Just as the group is about to enter, Shem comes trotting up.

"Hey hey," he says. "You didn't think I'd forgotten, did you?" He hands out a string of yen to each of the three. "And this is to show you that I can pay my dues. A token for protecting me." The strings are made of 500 yen coins, 20 of them [OOC: 10,000 yen= 100gp]. "Don't worry, it's all legit." Shem gestures to the door. "Shall we?"

The little man follows, regardless. This time it takes considerably less time to be received, and the group is ushered into the inner chambers of the Turif building. A different room to Lady C's office this time, this one has more of a feel of a war room, probably due to the maps hanging on the walls and the large table in the centre of the room. A schematic of Llaza is laid out across it.

Lady C and the magician from the previous night are already present.

"Magister Jantrashan," says the matriarch by way of introduction. "I believe you've met." Jantrashan gives the group the smallest bow possible that still maintains some politeness. "We will get down to business straight away."

"Over the past two weeks, we have had reports of activity likely to be that of red jade spirits in the following locales," says Jantrashan, indicating some red markers in the port district of Wester Isle. "Even discounting some for ordinary Wester Isle murders and so on, I think we can narrow it down to this area. What we don't know yet is if the spirit we destroyed last night was solitary, or if there are others. What we can say, however, is that it is very likely that somewhere in this area is a quantity of red jade. 

"These buildings here are storehouses owned by House Turif; also in the area are these owned by House Feloung and House Daas, however..." Jantrashan looks to his matriarch.

"Red jade is mainly found in the hills of Niranim," says Lady C. "Two weeks ago, a House Turif barge arrived from Nirhamsa, ostensibly carrying a cargo of spices. However - a delivery from an area known for red jade, coinciding with the sudden appearance of a red jade spirit? May well bear further investigation. I want to know who's behind the red jade trade, who their source is, and where they were hoping to offload it. Even if it turns out not to be one of my people, as a Master of the League, I am honour-bound to stop any activity that may damage the Merchant's League."

[sblock=OOC]
The characters from Thellingerstan will know of Nirhamsa and the Hills of Niranim, since it is a neighbouring region, a hilly land covered in ruin-haunted forest.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 15, 2013)

*"Very well. We have numerous leads to start with. Do you have any other information that might aid us? Anything could become potentially useful in the future."* Hang says.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2013)

"I know of these places, Nirhamsa and the Hills of Niranim. Dark neighbors of my native country, haunted and grim. I know few details as I've never been there, but they are just the sort of place to spawn these Red Jade Spirits, I think."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 16, 2013)

Jantrashan nods as he listens to Mal.

"After we narrowed suspicion to this particular shipment, I looked up the personnel records. The barge has returned northwards, I have details of our factors in Nirhamsa who handled the outgoing shipment. The delivery in Llaza was overseen by one Zh'man Zh'ai. You might want to start with finding out what she knows." Jantrashan thumps a dossier heavy with loose papers down on the map table. "Names and addresses of all involved, as well as transaction records for the last six months passing through Zh'ai's clearing house," he says. "Happy reading."


----------



## GlassEye (May 22, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue scoops up the thick sheaf of papers and frowns down at them trying to ignore the disparaging comments from Iron Ancestor about his unsuitability to the task at hand.

"We'll be getting started then.  Anything else we need to know right now?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 1/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2013)

"Lets investigate these documents then." Hang says, and gets to the task of looking matches and clues among the logs and documents.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 24, 2013)

"Only that if you do anything illegal, and you get caught, House Turif will disavow all knowledge of you," says Lady C with a little smile. "Well, I bid you happy hunting, gentlemen." She departs.

"Let me see," says Shem, shuffling up a stool and picking up some of the papers. After about half an hour of looking through the rather dry documents - mostly columns of numbers and abbreviations that mean little to those unintiatied in the dark arts of League accounting - Shem calls the group around and points out his findings.

"See here," he says. "You can hide a range of things under terms such as 'sundries' and 'service goods' and so on, right? And these shipments here, to East Wind Associates, you know them?" He directs the question to Jantrashan who shakes his head.

"I handle magical security, not trading," he says.

"East Wind Associates, I happen to know, is a shell company operated by Kalog the Knife," he looks around at the warriors and shamans in the group. "In other words, our old friends, the Black River Society. Your Zh'man Zh'ai has been selling to the Black River, and I'd bet my soul that red jade was involved in at least some of these transactions. Who better to shift forbidden goods than the world's biggest smuggling chain?" He holds out his hands like a showman, a smug look on his face.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2013)

*"Very well, then we shall pay a visit to this East Wind associates."* Hang concludes.


----------



## GlassEye (May 31, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue watches Shem with a blank face.  He still doesn't trust the man, particularly since he has tried to get the group to take care of his problems with those he owes money to.  Blue wonders if this isn't just another ploy to get them to go after his enemies.  He looks blankly at the columns of numbers and sighs.  There is no way for him to know for sure so when Hang speaks up Blue nods his agreement.

"Very well.  I have no objection.  Anything to add, Mal?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2013)

The squat DaQan considers the words of his friends and nods. "It's as good a plan as any right now. If you don't know much about anything, you've just gotta jump in and get started, and hope more threads unravel."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 4, 2013)

Blue regards Shem carefully, but he can see no indication that the little man might be lying but this, perhaps, is no reason to fully trust him.

"Very well," says Jantrashan. "Report back to me here when you know more."

Shem is able to lead the group to the East Wind Associates depot, down by the East Docks, a tall and broad building of plain stone, with large loading doors to the front and a hoist leading up to further doors on the upper floor. A sign hangs out the front, bearing the symbol for the East Wind from the court tiles of the game of dragon scales. A quick scout of the building shows that it stands detached from its neighbours (almost identical structures bearing the symbols of different trading companies) and, apart from the main doors at the front, there are two smaller doors around the rear, and a couple of small windows on the upper floor.

At this time of the evening the building is closed up and there are few people around on this part of the waterfront - most seem to be in the tavern further down. Moored opposite the East Wind depot is a sleek ocean-going galley made from dark wood, a few shadowy figures can be seen performing duties on deck. No other boats are moored near it, as if everyone else were trying to avoid it.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 5, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue glances around and then raises one hand to rub the top of his head in a scratching motion that reveals his uncertainty.

"So, ah, what do you think we should do next?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 5, 2013)

*"Search into the ship, there are no other ships nearby, and there must be a reason for that. If we find red jade inside, then our job would be done."* Hang said. *"We'll probably face sailors, I trust you won't hold back against these pirates."*


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 6, 2013)

"Ah," says Shem nervously. "I was thinking more along the lines that we forget the whole thing and go and spend the evening in that tavern. Anyone else up for that?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2013)

"I will not hold back. Though I've no quarrel with them, my people need this Jade." Mal clenches his fists; stony knuckles crack loudly.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 7, 2013)

*"Lets begin then..."* Hang says ignoring Shen, as he moves furtively forward. 

Stealth: 18 Approaching the ship.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 7, 2013)

Hang moves closer to the ship until he is right underneath the bow. Mal, Blue and Shem are left standing outside the warehouse. The figures on the deck of the eerie galley don't seem to have noticed anything yet. One of them is coiling a rope. The other goes below, with a few muttered words in a foreign language.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2013)

Mal mutters to himself, "Well, I said I wouldn't hold back . . ." He moves forward after Hang, somehow keeping his arms and armor from making the slightest whisper.

Stealth (1d20+3=19)
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 7, 2013)

"Don't suppose the spirits are telling you we should go to the tavern instead?" whispers Shem to Blue hopefully.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 11, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

"I wish," says Blue.  He exhales in a long, loud breath, shakes his head and mutters curses quietly.  "Unfortunately, that isn't my lot at the moment."

Hoping that this doesn't become a blood-bath Blue slinks after his companions trying to be as quiet as possible.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Stealth: 1d20+1=15[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 11, 2013)

"Thought not," mutters Shem, and pads quietly after the other three. Soon, all four men are clustered under the prow of the galley, in the shadow of its sleek black wooden hull. Peering up through a scupper you can see one of the sailors, clad in pale pantaloons, a vest and a turban, padding barefoot around the deck. A slender dagger is tucked in a broad sash around his waist. It looks like he's the only one topsides, but also the faint murmur of voices comes from inside the vessel.

The edge of the gunwale is just a few feet above Mal's head - the larger men could easily jump up and grab the side to haul themselves over. Or there are several lines mooring the galley to the jetty. Or there is the direct approach - further down the jetty there is a gangway leading up to midship.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 14, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue looks at Hang expectantly.  "You're the tactician," he whispers.  "What do you say?  How do we do this?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 14, 2013)

*"Mal will take the gunwale, we both will take the mooring lines. Shen will be our watch, stay here, squeak if something happens."* Hang suggests, knowing the little man would be more a burden than an ally on the ship.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

"I'm not a monkey.  How about I approach by the gangway getting their attention, while you and Mal climb up or whatever and do what you need to do?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2013)

The squat DaQan shrugs at Hang's words and looks at the gunwale. He waits until Blue moves around to the gangplank and starts his "show," then begins his climb.

Climb (1d20+7=13)

OOC: Assuming here that Blue follows through . . . either way, he'll climb. Not sure why he didn't suggest that he stand off and use his bow. I considered it, but decided to go with his chaotic nature and a decision to board.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 18, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue trots up the gangplank stopping momentarily to test its springiness before he advances to the edge of the ship.  He stops just before stepping onto the deck and waves to get the attention of the sailor on deck.

"I am to ask permission to board, yes?  Then I formally submit my request to board your fine vessel."

He keeps his eyes locked upon the sailor and smiles blankly in hopes that he gives the impression of being somewhat lacking in wit.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2013)

The sailor looks over at Blue, cofused. He approaches with his hands held out in front of him like a barrier, shaking his head, whilst Hang and Mal climb over the bow of the ship.

The sailor doesn't notice them, as he utters something in a foreign tongue to Blue, then calls out a single word. The second sailor appears from the aft-castle, and spots Hang and Mal. He too mutters something unintelligible, and his hand goes to the hilt of the scimitar tucked into his belt. Just for a second, the light catches his eyes in a certain way, and to Blue they suddenly look like the slitted pupils of a reptile. And then then man looks human again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 19, 2013)

Mal clambers over the ship's rail and stands with his bow in hand, looking at the fellows on the ship's deck.

[sblock=OOC]Ready Action: Fire at the one who came from the Aft-Deck at the first sign of hostile action or of shouting a warning from either.

Attack/Damage (1d20+6=16, 1d10+4=6)[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 20, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

The brief flash of reptile-eyes within the face of the sailor catches Blue offguard as he considers its meaning.  _Spirit-possessed?  Or a creature masking its true nature in the flesh of the human?_  After a moment Blue frowns and steps onto the deck of the ship.

"I'm afraid I don't understand you.  Are you saying I am to not board?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 20, 2013)

There is a stand-off. The two sailors don't seem to understand what Blue is saying, and they keep their hands on the hilts of the scimitars stuck in the sashes of their wide pantaloons. Tney do not draw yet, but keep a wary eye on Blue, Mal and Hang, whilst Mal keeps his Thell bow trained on the two sailors.

The impasse is broken by another man coming onto deck from the aftcastle. He looks like the sailors, but his clothing is more formal and less practical, layered robes of fine silk that shimmer in the moonlight. His turban is larger and surmounted by a flashy jewel.

Taking in the situation he holds up his hands.

"By what right do you come onto our vessel?" he asks, but his tone is smooth and conciliatory, not abrupt. "We have nothing on board of value to you..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2013)

Mal knows he's not the man for a lot of fancy talking . . . he's the muscle to back up the other two. He maintains his stance and waits for Blue or Hang to move the situation in whatever direction it's to go.

[sblock=OOC]Ready Action: Fire at the one who came from the Aft-Deck at the first sign of hostile action or of shouting a warning from either.

Attack/Damage (1d20+6=16, 1d10+4=6)[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 26, 2013)

*"We want the red jade" *Hang says dryly as usual. *"You will hand it to us peacefully, and no blood shall be drawn. Fail to comply and suffer the consequences." *


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 27, 2013)

"There's no red jade here, my friend," says the turbanned man. He seems to sway gently as he talks, and his voice is soft and soothing. "There's no need for threats, we're all friends here aren't we? Why don't we all put up our weapons? If you wish to trade, I'd be happy to discuss business with you in my cabin."

[sblock=OOC]
Will save DC 13 from all three characters please!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2013)

Mal feels the hypnotic tug of the sailor's words steal into his mind, enticing him to give up his warrior ways, but the blood of the mountains is strong, and he shrugs off the effect.

Will Save (1d20=17)
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 27, 2013)

*"Well I guess you don't have it then..."* Hang mumbles, his ferocity and willpower seemingly drained. 

Will save: 1d20+1: 8


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2013)

_Let's see what this guy's got in mind . . ._

Mal allows his bow to drop slightly, easing the tension on the draw just a bit, and gives his best vacuous smile to the sailor.

_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 30, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue feels the mesmerizing pull of the turbaned man's words but shakes his head and scowls.

"Stop that," he snaps tightening his grip on his spear.  "Mal!  Hang!  He's using some sort of persuasion upon you!"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Will save: 1d20+4=22[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 1, 2013)

The turbanned man glances at Blue. For a moment, his smiling demeanour slips a little as he allows a hint of annoyance to show. He licks his lips, and it seems for a split second as if he has the forked tongue of a snake, but when he smiles again, and speaks, his tongue seems normal. Just a trick of the light, perhaps?

"As I said," he says, with a negligent wave. "We have no red jade here." He steps back a little. "Why do you threaten us so? Tell me if we have wronged you and we can make recompense."

[sblock=Voda Vosa]
Hang is left with a post-hypnotic suggestion that there is no red jade on the ship.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2013)

*"Enough."* With a dexterity one would not assume of such a thick man - and one looking to be made of stone, at that - Mal drops his arrow to the ground, pulls and strings a blunt arrow and looses at the man holding his ally enthralled. The arrow streaks through the night air with a whistle, so swift its flight can hardly be followed, and smacks the caster right between the eyes. *"The next one will really hurt."*

He's got another arrow strung and drawn while the eyes of all on the boat are still assessing the effect of his first shot.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Drop regular arrow/string blunt arrow.
Standard: Attack for Non-Lethal Damage (1d20+2=21) (Crit Confirm (1d20+2=20) for *Non-Lethal* Damage (2d10+8=17)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Hang is visibly confused. There was probably no red jade in the ship, why would Mal attack the captain?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 31, 2013)

Mal's shot knocks the strange merchant to the deck, and as he moans and tries to get back on his feet the two sailors draw their scimitars in one fluid motion and shout something in their unknown language. But they don't approach to attack yet. There is the sound of thumping and bumping from belowdecks.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative checks please!
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Hang's initiative: 19


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2013)

Mal's Initiative (1d20+3=12)


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 6, 2013)

Blue is caught off-guard by the ensuing scuffle...

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Initiative: 1d20+1=2[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 6, 2013)

As the strange sailors draw their scimitars, Hang's training kicks in. He spots the signs that they are about to draw, and he is able to react first.

[sblock=OOC]
Hang has the highest initiative, he can act first however he sees best.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2013)

*"You think that's a sword?"* He says as he draws his falichon. *"THIS is a sword. Slay them, we'll worry for the jade later."* he says that before charging in, slicing at one of the sailors with deadly accuracy. 

_Free: quickdraw falichon
Move: Move adjacent to one of the sailors.
Standard: Falichon attack: 21 for 11 damage._


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2013)

Hang cuts the sailor down. The other moves to intercept, but Hang easily fends off his fearful, probing attacks. Meanwhile the merchant has got back to his feet and is staggering towards the door of the aftcastle.

[sblock=OOC]
Sailor #1 down
Sailor #2, scimitar attack on Hang Seng, miss.

Next up:
Mal
Blue
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2013)

The DaQan shrugs and fires again at the fleeing ship's captain. "I warned you."

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Longbow Attack (1d20+6=15) for Damage (1d10+4=13)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]*Malachite the Unfettered*
Male DaQan Fighter (Archer) 1
CN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *18, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 15 (+4 Armor, +3 Dex, +1 Natural)
*HP *23 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+3, *Will *+0
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . Greataxe +4 (1d12+4/x3) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
*Ranged *
. . Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3) +5 (1d10+3/19-20/x2)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *16, *Dex *17, *Con *12, *Int *12, *Wis *10, *Cha *8
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17 (18 vs. Bull Rush, 18 vs. Drag)
*Feats *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Traits *Armor Expert, Rich Parents
*Skills *Climb +7, Survival +4, Swim +7
*Languages *Edraldi, Low Imperial, Thell
*SQ *Stone in the Blood, Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)
*Combat Gear *      Darkwood Thell Longbow (Str +3),      Greataxe,     Dagger,    Dagger,   Cestus, Arrows (40), Blunt arrows (20), Masterwork Chain shirt; *Other Gear *Backpack, masterwork (10 @ 23 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (2 @ 1 lbs), Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Hammock, Silk rope, Torch (2), Trail rations (4), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs), Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Arrows - 0/40
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Torch - 0/2
Trail rations - 0/4
Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day) - 0/1
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Armor Expert* -1 Armor check penalty.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Point Blank Shot* +1 to attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at up to 30 feet.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into combat.
*Stone in the Blood* Gain fast healing 2 for one round anytime you are subject to acid damage.
*Treacherous Earth (1 minutes) (1/day)* Transform a 10-ft. radius patch of earth into difficult terrain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2013)

The merchant falls to the deck before he can reach the door. That just leaves Blue to deal with the last sailor, but the noises from below are getting closer.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue advances on the last remaining sailor.  He holds his spear at the ready and when he gets near enough he stabs...

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: to sailor.
Standard: Attack w/ spear: 1d20+3=13, 1d8+4=11 for 11 dmg if successful.[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 8, 2013)

The sailor parries Blue's spear, and steps back towards the doorway to the aftcastle.

[sblock=OOC]
Blue - miss.

Next up:
Hang
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2013)

_Wooooow! Didn't know it was my turn, Sooo sorry!_

Hang charges the following sailor, with deadly efficiency. He waves his falichon around cutting flesh and bone.
_
24, critical hit, for 8 dmg. Not sure how to handle critical hits on this system._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2013)

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] Roll your damage (including numerical modifiers but not extra dice such as from Sneak Attack) how ever many times is the crit multiplier for the weapon you're using.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 28, 2013)

Hang slices through the sailor and he collapses to the deck in a gory fashion.

No-one remains on deck, and the brief fight seems to have gone un-noticed from the ladnward side, but there are still those noises from below. A hatch in the middle of the deck slams open, and a lizardine head, dark-scaled with pale patches in the moonlight looks up, followed by the rest of a well-muscled reptilian humanoid.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue's eyes widen at the emergence of the lizard person.  He turns to speak to Hang in an aside.

"You've got this, right?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions][/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 29, 2013)

*"Guess I don't have much choices do I?" *The warrior says, shifting his falichon for the guisarme in the blink of an eye. Perhaps he should pick the thing from a safer distance before engaging in melee. He position himself on a safe distance and tries to stab the reptile with the guisarme.

_Lucky roll! Max damage: 24 to hit, 14 damage._


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

"Ha, ha!" crows Blue in undisguised and rather uncharacteristic glee.  "I _knew_ you had this!"

The young shaman advances cautiously in Hang's shadow but grips his spear in case the wound is not enough to take the lizard creature down.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Blue: Ready action to attack if the lizardman advances within range.
Readied attack & damage (1d20+3=4, 1d8+4=10)[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 30, 2013)

Hang's strike kills the creature before it has finished climbing onto deck. There are sounds of consternation from below, but no more creatures follow for the moment. Still sounds like a lot of creatures moving around down there.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2013)

Mal draws back another arrow to take out the creature climbing from below, but Hang finishes it handily. "Heh. Good job, Hang! Now let's see what's waiting for us below. I think my bow won't be nearly so effective down there." The DaQan slings his bow across his back and takes out his axe.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2013)

*"We need not enter the deck below. Blue can hold the hatch open while we rain death upon the unsuspecting monstrosities." *Hang said, already holding his oak longbow and an arrow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2013)

[section]

The DaQan stops his weapon exchange at Hang's words, but keeps his axe handy. "Aye, you're correct. Assuming they place themselves conveniently beneath this hatch, at least." He knocks an arrow, and nods his readiness for Blue to open the hatch.​[/section]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue looks around and feels a sudden doubt over the group's actions.

"Is it really our plan to kill every last being on this boat over the _possibility_ that it may be the source of red jade trading?  I'm not sure I can live with that."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2013)

*"These are evil yuan ti masked as normal humans. Do I need to say anything else?"* Hang protested.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 3, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue thinks a moment then nods.

"Yes, I think you do.  I agree now may not be the best time.  But when this is over perhaps you can explain to me how you go from being convinced there is no red jade on this vessel to wanting to slaughter every yuan-ti, whatever that is, on board."

What little light is available makes Blue's eyes glint with the barest flash of green then he smiles wolfishly and goes over to the hatch and wrestles it open.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 6, 2013)

Blue opens the hatch whilst Hang and Mal ready their bows to fire down on whatever lurks below. But all there is to be seen are the flick of a tail in the darkness below as many creatures dart out of sight like cockroaches. 

The sound of running feet below can be heard heading to either end of the ship; in fact so violent is the movement that the ship sways beneath your feet. The doors to the fore and aft-castles slam open to reveal more of these hulking lizard-creatures. The appear unarmed (and naked apart from harnesses), but they have large talons and crocodilian mounts full of sharp crooked teeth.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2013)

The warrior grins. *"Attack!"* He looses a shaft towards one of the lizard men and then quickly shifts weapons to his guisarme. 

_Attack: 24, damage 2 mew... Hang now shifts to guisarme and places himself a few steps ahead of the rest, he will get AoO as the lizardmen enter his reach (2)_


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 10, 2013)

OOC: I haven't abandoned this, just been putting off making a map after fruitless searching for suitable galley deck plans. Soon as I get the chance I'll upate!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2013)

[section]

Mal draws and fires in a smooth motion as he sees the first of the reptilians appear. Content to let Hang keep them at bay for now, he stays with the bow.​[/section]

[sblock=Rolls]Thell Longbow Attack (1d20+6=26, 1d10+4=8), and Crit Confirmation (1d20+6=7, 1d10+4=14). No Crit.[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 10, 2013)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: I haven't abandoned this, just been putting off making a map after fruitless searching for suitable galley deck plans. Soon as I get the chance I'll upate!




_Good to know!_


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 3, 2013)

No, still not forgotten this! In a couple of days I'll finally be over the huge workload and can catch up again.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 6, 2013)

[Sblock=Hiatus Recap]
Several individuals gather in the Catfish, in Llaza's floating Thievestown, to meet man named Vaal Zeshon, identifiable by the yellow sash he is wearing. Zeshon claims that he has white jade for sale, and all those meeting him have their own reasons for seeking the rare and valuable mineral.

Things go awry, however. Vaal is killed by a creature hidden in his drink, a Palu Devil from the Hudan Technocracy. In the ensuing ruckus, several people are implicated. The waitress who delivered the trapped drink flees, hunted by Hang Shemin and Malachite she transforms into an otter and escapes in the harbour waters. Two men who attempt to slope away in a suspicious fashion are apprehended, and a third man also tries to make his escape. His name is Shem and he is also wearing a yellow sash. 

At Hang's apartment in town, questioning of the three captives reveals that Zeshon's death was an accident. Shem was the real target. The two men work for Kalog the Knife, an enforcer for the Black River Society criminal cartel, and Shem owes them money. Kalog can be found at a drug den known as the Chrysanthemum Garden.

The shaman, Blue, had salvaged several items from Vaal Zeshon's body. The white jade serpent ring that he bought as a sample, and a key to a Merchant's League strongbox. Zeshon had hinted at the existence, somewhere, of another 20 000 yen's worth of white jade to be auctioned in two day's time. With this only lead, and a need to report the capture of two criminals to someone in authority, the group heads to the Merchant's League Headquarters. Shem attempts to hire Mal as a bodyguard, and follows on regardless.

En route, the group come to a disturbance. Another man has been killed, and the culprit is a crazed man with supernatural powers. A chase across the rooftops ensues, aided by some guards from the Turif Clan of the Merchant's League. The crazed man is possessed by a red jade spirit, and the group manage to impress the leader, Jantrashan, of the Turif guards with their prowess. He offers them a job.

The group find Vaal's deposit box which turns out to contain not white jade, but a map, depicting the Necklace of Plenty archipeligo, referring to an Island of the Smoking Crown. Here a trail leads upriver from Circular Bay, to a fork of twin waterfalls and a Cave of Three Eyes where it is noted that the whote jade is hidden.

The next day the group decide to investigate the offer of a job. They meet Lady Calis Onrad-Turif, aka Lady C, octogenarian matriarch of the Turif clan. She asks for their help in tracking down who in House Turif is trafficking in illegal red jade (and thus bringing red jade spirits into the city). In payment, Hang asks for a ship and a crew, which Lady C agrees to.

Shem, although proving unreliable when it comes to money matters, turns out to be a valuable resource when it comes to navigating the seedier parts of Llaza, and in underhand accountancy practices. With his help, and information from Jantrashan, the investigation points to a House Turif factor names Zh'man Zh'ai, "sundries" from Nirhamsa, where red jade is found, and selling on East Wind Associates, which happens to be a front for Kalog the Knife and the Black River Society.

Based on this lead, the group head to the East Wind Associates depot on East Dock, where a sleek black galley is moored in front. The party board the galley to be confronted by exotic turbanned sailors with suspicious serpentine traits. When one of them attempts to use magic to persuade the group that they have no red jade on board, things devolve to a fight. The traders and sailors are killed swiftly, and now the group are facing a crew of lizard-men creatures intent on killing them.
[/sblock]

The lizard creatures boil forth from the fore and aft-castles of the galley. Mal wings one with an arrow and Hang wounds another with his guisarme but neither goes down - these things are tougher than the more human-looking sailors. Two from the forecastle move to attack hang, slashing with their claws as they duck under his reach. His armour mostly turns the attacks but he is still scratched.

Meanwhile, more lizardfolk continue to advance cautiously from the stern of the ship.

[sblock=OOC]
Finally got a map up! Hopefully symbols should be self-explanatory. I've assumed that Hang's dog Quinn is waiting next to Shem below the bow of the galley.

Hang, guisarme attack on lizard#1 hits for 4 damage.
Mal, bow attack on lizard #3, hits for 8 damage.

Lizard #1 attacks Hang, provokes AoO (Miss), attack misses.
Lizard #2 hits Hang Shemin with claw attack for 4 damage

   [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION], Blue is next up in initiative.


[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 6, 2013)

Hang's hand move lightning fast, switching his guisarme for a huge falichon blade. He swings the blade in a vicious arco towards the wounded lizard creature

_Switch to Falichon, 14 to hit, 7 damage._


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 7, 2013)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue moves up next to Hang and stabs with his spear at the lizardman that the warrior is engaging.

"Several more coming up behind us, Hang.  I can beseech the spirits to increase your size and strength, if you are willing to accept their gift that is..."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: next to Hang (south)
Standard: Spear vs. #1 (1d20+3=15)
Spear dmg (if successful) (1d8+4=8)[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 18, 2013)

Blue's spear catches the lizard creature in the shoulder and runs through it, but the beast is tough and although it looks sorely hurt it continues to menace Hang, evading his swing with his falchion.

[sblock=OOC]


More delays! Should be back on track now, until Christmas anyway.

Blue: spear attack on #1, hits for 8 damage but doesn't put it down.

Hang: Falchion attack on #1, miss.

Next up [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], Malachite.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2013)

[section]

Mal continues to fire away with his bow, burying another shaft in the torso of an oncoming foe!​[/section]

[sblock=Rolls]Attack (1d20+6=21) (vs #3), Damage (1d10+4=13)[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 3, 2014)

Mal's arrow lays out one of the lizard-man creatures but the others continue to advance. Those to the stern advance cautiously, wary of Mal's Thell bow, those at the bow press their attack on Blue and Hang, with testing jabs of their claws. And more continue to emerge from the doors at either end.

[sblock=OOC]


Mal's attack hits and kills #3

#1 and #2 attack Hang, miss
#8 attacks Blue, miss.

Next up, Blue, Hang and Mal in that order.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, Shaman*

With no response from Hang about his spell, Blue stabs out with his spear at the same lizard-creature he attacked last time.  The blade of his weapon sinks deep into the creature's flesh and he rips it out with a surprising savageness.

"This is looking grim, my friends."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: next to Hang (south)
Standard: Spear vs. #1 (1d20+3=15)
Spear damage (1d8+4=11)[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 3, 2014)

Hang swings his blade savagely as well. *"Raarg! Do it Blue, cast your spell!"* he says, as the blood of his foe traces an arc that splashes the others.

_Attacking the most wounded adjacent foe with falichon: 21 to hit, 8 damage._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2014)

[section]

*"Agreed, Blue! I'm beginning not to like our odds of victory so much!"* The big Thell fires off an arrow at the next lizard-man in the line.​[/section]

[sblock=Rolls]Attack (1d20+6=13) (vs #5), Damage (1d10+4=9) (Just in Case )[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 7, 2014)

Blue and Hang cut down the lizardmen before them, but more close in to take their place and in short order the two men are almost surrounded. Mal's arrow misses as the otherlizardmen close in on him. The lizard creatures menace with sharp claws, but their sttacks are noncomittal, probing as they square off against armed humans. Only Blue takes any damage, and he is pummelled and beaten rather than raked.

Meanwhile, still more of these creatures are emerging from either end of the ship, and at the rear another of the strange turbanned sailors appears, eyeing the battlefield on the deck of his ship with a cool appraisal.

[sblock=OOC]


Blue - hits and kills #1
Hang - hits and kills #2
Mal - miss on #5

Lizardfolk close in on everyone.
#5 and #7, attack Mal, miss.
#6 and #9 attack Hang, miss.
#4 and #8 attack Blue, #4 hits for 3 nonlethal, #9 hits for 4 nonlethal damage.

Next up:
Blue
Hang
Mal
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 7, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Is the new turbaned "man" #1 on the map?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 7, 2014)

OOC: Yes, forgot to mention that. He's the #1 with the magenta/pink edging, the lizardmen all have red edging to their number.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Surrounded on all sides by lizard creatures Blue waited too late to cast his spell and to do so now would leave himself dangerously exposed.  Instead, he stabs at one of the reptilian men in front of him though his attack is poorly aimed and misses.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: --
Standard: Spear attack (1d20+3=11), vs. #8.  Probably a miss...
--Just in case: Damage (1d8+4=11)[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16  [7 nonlethal]
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2014)

[section]

*"Worse and worse it grows. A new caster's come above."* Mal takes a step back to clear his bow, and sends an arrow the length of the deck at the new turbaned arrival.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Free/Move: 5' Step NW to avoid AoO
Standard: Attack (1d20+6=18) vs #1 Turban for Damage (1d10+4=13).
[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 9, 2014)

*"I concur, retreat is in order, throw yourselves to the waters!"* Hang incites his allies while he takes a clumsy blade attack at one Lizardman. 

_OOC: I believe that taking a 5 step move action Mal and blue can get off the boat with no AoO produced. Hang will attack, then move 5 to the vacated space left by Blue and then jump himself. 14 to hit, 10 damage_


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 10, 2014)

Mal steps back, and his arrow takes the turbanned man through the throat. He drops to the deck before he's even managed to utter a syllable. The lizardmen continue to press the attack. Blue holds them back but doesn't manage to strike a telling hit; Hang wounds one badly but his more reckless attack means he spends less effort on defense and the two lizardmen attacking him manage to pound and pummel him sorely. 

And still more of the creatures continue to emerge from below.

[sblock=OOC]

There are a finite number of these things, I promise!

Regarding stepping over the side, don't forget that the gunwhales are in the way so it isn't quite a simple 5 ft. step. From the rules it appears to count as 10 ft. of movement. An Acrobatics DC 10 check allows you to hop up, or I reckon a standard move action would allow you to jump over them without a roll. If you decide on an Acrobatics check you can use the same roll to avoid AoOs as well.

Anyway:

Blue: Attack #8, miss
Hang: Attack #9, hit for 10 damage
Mal: Attack #1, hit for 13, kills him.

#6 and #9, attack Hang, both hit for 12 nonlethal damage in total (includes critical!)
#4 and #8, atttack Blue, miss
#5 and #7, attack Mal, one hits for 4 nonlethal.

Next up:
Blue
Hang
Mal
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2014)

[section]

The DaQan looks quickly over the deck, analyzing the field, and sees a way to improve his allies' position . . . slightly. He steps along the rail to get away from a few weapons and fires off a quick shot at one of the reptiles threatening his friends to clear a space, and shouts out, *"Caster's down! I think the fates are saying we finish this now! Hang, step to the rail and you'll prevent them flanking either of you!"*​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Free/Move: 5' Step E (along the rail) to cut AoOs from two to one.
Standard: Attack (1d20+6=21) vs #8 for Damage (1d10+4=11)

Hopefully that put down #8, and Hang can move to just East of Blue. That will eliminate the flank on both of them.[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 10, 2014)

Hang nods to Mal, he eyes the reptilian creature at the edge of his eyes and spins in place, delivering a mighty blow with his falichon. He looks for an opening to slide towards the edge of the boat.

_Critical hit: 24 for 10 I don't remember how I am supposed to roll critical hits._

_Alternatively:_ Since there was no opening available, Hang focuses his chi on himself, and several of the bruises clear and disappear. 

_Using Godless heal: heal 4 damage._


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 14, 2014)

Stepping across and ducking an attack from the lizardman next to him, Mal deftly puts an arrow through one of the ones menacing his friends. Hang steps into the gap and strikes the head off the one next to him, whilst Blue, too close to too many enemies to use his magic, injures another with his spear. He feels White Jade Wolf howl with delight.

But the creatures press in, three of them raining punches down on Mal. The doughty Da'Qan shrugs off the combined blows of three attackers. Two press their attack on Blue, the shaman not so mighty in combat is punched and pummelled. Another closes in on Hang and slams one punch, then another, rattling the warrior in his armour.

[sblock=OOC]


Blue - spear attack on #4, hits for 9 damage
Mal - bow attack on #8, hits for 11 damage, downs it. AoO from #11 misses.
Hang - falchion critical on #9, hits and kills it. (You roll damage dice twice for criticals, add bonuses twice as well except for those rolled on another dice eg. bane or sneak attack).

#5 - attack Mal, miss
#7 - attack Mal, miss
#11, attack Mal, miss

#4 - attack Blue, hits for 5 nonlethal damage
#6 - attack blue, hits for 4 nonlethal damage

#14 - attacks Hang, hits for 8 nonlethal damage

Next up:
Blue
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, Shaman*

Blue sways under the repeated batterings from the reptilian men.  He is very close to collapsing onto the deck of the ship.  He briefly considers leaping to the dock but doesn't want to leave Hang exposed.  Instead he uses the last bit of his energy to attack the reptilian man threatening him.  Hopefully he'll be able to take another one down before he falls.

"Hang," he says, "I'm almost done for..."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Standard: Attack #4 Spear (1d20+3=22)
Damage (1d8+4=12)[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16  [16 nonlethal]
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2014)

[section]

As quickly as his previous target is knocked o'er the rail Mal steps right up to the final foe threatening his Shaman friend, and buries an arrow through the back of the lizard-man's skull and out it's eye. The wicked head of the bolt comes out the creature's eye socket nearly far enough to scratch Blue's face!*"HOLD, BLUE! The tide is turning!"*​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Free/Move: 5' Step SE (to just South of #11) to cut AoOs from three to two (from #6 and #11).
Standard: Attack (1d20+6=26) (Crit Confirm: Attack (1d20+6=18)) vs #6 for Damage (2d10+8=19)
[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 16, 2014)

OOC: Not sure which enemy will be standing when Hang takes his turn. If it's only number 14, he'll attack him.

*"Steel yourself Blue, and cover behind me!" *Hang says, as he hopes to cut down the last enemy surrounding him, to buy Blue an escape route. 

_Falichon ultra kaplaw!: 23 attack, 9 damage _


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 17, 2014)

The Blue and Mal kill another of the lizard creatures each, momentarily clearing space, but then the rest of the mob close in. Hang wounds the one facing him, and pushes it back, it doesn't land a claw on him. Mal is buffeted from all sides but he has stone in his bones and barely feels the damage. Blue is kicked and punched viciously.

[sblock=OOC]



Blue - hits #4 and kills it.
Mal - hits # 6 and kills it. AoOs from #6 and #11 miss.
Hang - hits #14 for 9 damage.

#14 - attack Hang, miss
#5 - attack Mal, miss
#7 - attack Mal, miss
#11 - attack Mal, hits for 3 nonlethal damage
#10 - attack Blue, hits for 4 nonlethal damage
#12 - attack Blue, hits for 4 nonlethal damage

Ouch!
Next:
Blue
Mal
Hang
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2014)

[section]

Mal finally abandons the great Thell bow; as foes close in from all sides, he drops the bow to the ground and pulls the huge axe from his belt. Taking a step up to Blue's flank, he swings the heavy blade high and brings it down in a mighty overhead chop, burying it deep into the chest of one of the lizards!​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Free: Drop Bow/Draw GreatAxe
Move: 5' Step SE (to the square North of Blue)
Standard: Attack (1d20+4=24) (Crit Confirm: Crit Confirm (1d20+4=12)) vs #10 for Damage (1d12+4=10, 1d12+4=10, 1d12+4=14)

Can't remember if a 12 hits - if it does, that's 34 damage to #10, which should just about do it in   If not, it's only 10 damage and it may still be alive . . .[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue takes blows from two more lizard creatures and is pummeled into unconsciousness.  He falls to the deck and lies in an ungainly heap over his boar spear.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]passes out[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16  [24 nonlethal]
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 17, 2014)

Hang curses when Blue goes down.* "Press on Mal!" *he shouts as he takes another swing at the reptile next to him, and closes with Mal to block the other foes from flanking them. 
_
Falichon: 14 for 9 then one step move up_.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 23, 2014)

Even as Blue falls unconscious to the deck the lizardman steps over him to surround Hang. Hang cuts down the one to the bow of the ship, and now he only faces three to one side of him. Mal wounds another but it steps back from what would have been a decapitating blow. Reptilian fists continue to rain down on the men - these creatures seem to have little tactical sense beyond rushing in numbers - but both are too well protected against mere natural weapons.

[sblock=OOC]


Mal - not quite a critical, I'm afraid. Hits #10 for 10 damage.
Hang - hits #14 for 9 damage, kills it.
#5,#7 and #11 attack Mal - all miss
#10, #12, #13 attack Hang - all miss
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2014)

[section]

The DaQan's heavy blade sends chips and splinters flying from the deck as he tries to hew his way through the lizardmen and gets over-eager. *"Well, we're in it for good now . . . I'll not leave Blue lying here in the stew for these monsters! Hold your ground, Hang! The fates are with us!"*​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Free: Speak
Move: None
Standard: GreatAxe vs #7 - Attack & Damage: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12, 1D10+4 = [9]+4 = 13

Another miss, and we really need to be taking down at least one a round [/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 24, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Unconscious upon the deck, Blue moans as if experiencing a bad dream...

[sblock=Blue]Blue stands in the spirit world.  His body seems so far away but it lies at his feet, or rather, his spirit-self hovers above.  Blue is disconnected, unable to think clearly, though the solid presence of White Matoo is within arm's reach.  Iron Ancestor stands next to White Matoo, hammer in hand, and the two form a shield between Blue's unconscious body and the third spirit.

"Let me take him and I'll save his life.  Like I did before."

Wild Jade Wolf paces looking for a gap in the other spirits' defense of their charge.

"No," says Iron Ancestor.  "He isn't properly tempered.  Allowing you in again would break him.  Besides, his companions are strong."

Wild Jade Wolf howls his frustration.[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16  [24 nonlethal]
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 30, 2014)

*"I will not perish at the hands of such lowly creatures! Die scum! Die by my hand!"* Hang exclaims, taking a tactical step back, and in one fluid motion describing a deadly arc with his falichon.

_Sorry for the delay, I was on vacation. Hang takes a step back, he should be immediately under Mal now. Then he attacks with the falichon: 19 for 11 damage: Critical hit: 8 for another 8, not too good._


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 5, 2014)

Voda Vosa said:


> _Sorry for the delay, I was on vacation. _



_

No worries, I've been going through a busy patch and haven't been able to post recently. Should have some updates happening again tomorrow onwards!_


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 6, 2014)

Hang lops the head of the laizard creature standing over Blue and steps up beside Mal, but the other lizards push forwards. There attacks are ineffective; they are using claws against armed and armoured men, and doughty men at that, but it is still five against two. Over by the gangway, Hang and Mal spot over the shoulders of their enemies Shem stepping gingerly onto the deck, Hang's dog Quinn following at his heels.

[sblock=OOC]


Mal - miss
Hang, hits #10 and kills it.
All lizardfolk miss!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2014)

[section]

Mal miffs another attack and falls grimly silent as he concentrates on his work, ruing the fact that he's not nearly so good with an axe as he is with a longbow.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Free: None
Move: None
Standard: Miss another attack (rolled a 12).
[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 6, 2014)

GlassEye said:


> Unconscious upon the deck, Blue moans as if experiencing a bad dream...
> 
> [sblock=Blue]Blue stands in the spirit world.  His body seems so far away but it lies at his feet, or rather, his spirit-self hovers above.  Blue is disconnected, unable to think clearly, though the solid presence of White Matoo is within arm's reach.  Iron Ancestor stands next to White Matoo, hammer in hand, and the two form a shield between Blue's unconscious body and the third spirit.
> 
> ...




I'd XP you for this, but apparently I need to spread them around more!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 6, 2014)

I appreciate the thought.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 6, 2014)

*Hang*

*"I'll cut you in halves!"* Shouts the warrior, lifting the heavy falichon over his head, and sinking it on the head of the lizardfolk next to him. The sword cleaves on the creature's skull, and keeps going down, exiting under it's left arm, describing a nice curve. The lizardman blinks, and then falls in two pieces. Satisfied by his work, he eyes his dog * "Quin, flank!"*

_Falichon fatality: 26 to hit Nº12, critical hit, 11 damage +11 additional damage. Ordering Quin to attack Nº13._


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 12, 2014)

Hang downs another of the black and gold-scaled reptiles. The lizardmen still have the advantage of numbers but their attrition rate is high. Their simple-minded tactics, however, suggest that they aren't going to give up until all have been killed or incapacitated. They continue their assault, and Mal is clawed and mauled.

Quin darts from behind and bites another of the creatures. It hisses in pain and surprise, slapping the dog with its crocodilian tail. Quin yelps but comes back snarling to the attack. Meanwhile, Shem ceeps over to one of the fallen sailors and begins searching (or looting) the body.

[sblock=OOC]


Mal - miss
Hang - hit on #12, kills it.
Quin - bite attack on #13, hits for 5 damage

#5 - attack Mal, miss
#7 - attack Mal, hits for 5 nonlethal
#12 - attack Mal, miss
#13 - attack Quin, hits for 4 nonlethal
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2014)

[section]

Thellish curses begin to rumble up from Mal's cavernous chest as he whiffs another swing with his huge axe. *"This happens every time I try to use anything besides my bow . . . I knew I should've stuck with my bow . . ."*​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Free: None
Move: None
Standard: Miss another attack (rolled a 10).
[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 13, 2014)

*"Good work Quin, keep it up!"* Hang shouts, bringing his falichon down again over the lizardman that threatens Mal.

24 to hit N7, 6 damage and since its another critical, +8 damage


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 14, 2014)

Hang lops the head off another of the lixards and now only three remain. Quin barks and harries at the one nearest his master but can't get in past the creature's thrashing tail.

Mal swings wildly with his axe as the two lizardmen fighting him move to flank him. He ducks one strike but takes another full force. This time the lizardoid uses its full claws instead of punching, and draws blood.

Meanwhile Shem continues to rifle through the belongings of the dead sailors.

[sblock=OOC]


Mal - miss
Hang - hits and kills #7
Quin - bite attack vs. #13, miss.
#5 and #11 - 5 ft. steps to move into flank with Mal. #5 miss, #11 hits Mal for 6 damage.
#13 - attack Hang, miss.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2014)

[section]

Mal's swings grow more and more wild as he begins to worry over his choice to use his axe rather than his bow. Worry turns to obsession - _Where_ is _my bow . . . I hope it's not been stepped on and damaged . . . probably couldn't get another one in this benighted place . . ._

*"Olla paska jäykkänä! Stand saatanan still, teitä kirota!"*

The curse words fly with the wood chips as the big man puts his ax head nearly through the ship deck.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Free: None
Move: None
Standard: Roll a natural one, plant ax head in deck right beside big toe.
[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2014)

Hang curses silently at the lack of expertise in close combat of his partner.* "I'll personally instruct you on how to use that if we survive."* the warrior grunts, as he hits the creature flanked by Quin with his elbow. Using the confusion of the lizardman to his advantage, he slips the sharp blade into its belly, eviscerating it.
_
16 to hit with flanking, 9 damage, on the already 5 damaged n13 should kill it._


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 14, 2014)

Another lizard goes down to Hang's falchion. Quin worries the corpse briefly, then looks to his master for further instruction, tail wagging. As Mal tries to free his axe from the deck he fends of attacks from the two remaining lizards flanking him. Claws rake down his armour but don't find a gap.

[sblock=OOC]



Mal  - miss
Hang - hit's #13, kills it
#5 - attack Mal, miss
#11 - attack Mal, miss
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2014)

With only two enemies remaining, Hang feels confident in his incoming victory. *"Onward! We'll bask in the glory of this great victory!"* he thrusts his blade to the midsection of the enemy in front of him, hoping to split its vertebral cord. He is satisfied with a loud crack and blood surging from the creature's mouth. *"Quin, attack!"* he commands his dog to close with the last target.

_And another critical hit. This 18-20 critical range reeaaaally pays off. 25 for 9+11: 20 damage._


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 14, 2014)

Voda Vosa said:


> _And another critical hit. This 18-20 critical range reeaaaally pays off. _




OOC: Oh I know. My character Kraken in SelcSilverhand's Eberron game on these boards uses a falchion. And he's a frenzied barbarian with heavy use of action points so he can deal out a lot of attacks per round and dish out some scary amounts of damage. Who needs a fireball spell?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2014)

[section]

As suddenly as his mood fouled, it lifts, and Mal's deep voice fills the night air with booming laughter. *"I'll gladly take you up on that offer, Hang . . . though if you need a ship destroyed I'm currently the man for the job!"* His cursing is bubbling with mirth as he yanks the great ax head from the deck, using it's momentum to spin him 'round in a half circle without even looking where he's swinging . . . this time hewing through the rail on the other side. *"Paska!"*​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]I'd need a critical threat on a 2-20 for it to help Mal with his ax   This time he rolled a 2, for a total of 6 on his attack roll. Weird how he couldn't miss with the bow . . . hope _that_ continues through the game, at least!
[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 19, 2014)

Quin closes in one the last lizard creature standing, but can't get in past its thrashing tail to bite it. The lizard focuses on Mal, slashing him with its claws as he over balances with his latest clumsy axe swing. Possibly being on board a wooden deck floating on water is not good for one with the blood of mountain spirits in his veins.

[sblock=OOC]


Quin - bite attack on #5, miss.
#5 - attack Mal, hits for 5 damage.

One left - maybe Mal can hit with the flanking bonus from Quin!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 19, 2014)

[section]

As Mal recognizes the absurdity of the situation and his spirits lift, he also becomes more relaxed; the same focus that he uses with his bow comes to him as though by magic, and he brings his axe 'round in a glistening arc . . . this time it bites deep into lizard guts!​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Great Axe Attack!: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24, 1D12+4 = [7]+4 = 11

IC is down for now - not sure if it was the flank, use of a different roller, or just his time . . . but this time he hit!
[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 19, 2014)

The last lizard is down. Blue is unconscious but uninjured, save for bruises. Shem rushes over.

"That was...," he stammers, "I mean, you're just... I knew you could do it. Hey, your dog wanted to follow you, so I followed him and, y'know." He shrugs, and looks around the deck. "This is a lot of dead guys, even for Llaza. I think, technically, this might be piracy? Maybe we shouldn't hang around, otherwise we'll be hanging around permanently, if you catch my drift."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2014)

*"Not so fast Shem, we didn't just kill a horde of lizard man to run into the night empty handed. We were here looking for the red jade, and we either get that or a compensatory loot."* the stern warrior says, stowing away his falichon, and spitting blood to his side. His lip was broken and was starting to swell, but his determination was ironclad. *"Drag Blue off the boat and somewhere safe and stay with him, Quin, guard! We'll be there in a while." *Hang continued, ordering the dog to guard Blue, and making a head nod to Mal, there was a boat to loot.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 19, 2014)

[section]

Mal returns Hang's nod, barely wincing as he shifts his axe back to its place on his belt and snags his bow up from the ship's deck. He checks the draw to make sure the weapon hadn't been damaged, and gestures for the other man to lead the way. "I'll cover you from behind, Hang. Let's make this fast, though. Shem's got the right of it, most like, and swinging's not in my plans for the evening."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 5, 2014)

Shem shakes his head sadly and moves over to help Blue, who is coming around; battered and bruised but with nothing that a bit of rest won't heal.

"Easy fella, we won," he says to the shaman. "The big guys are going to search the ship, but we gotta get out of here sharp."

Hang and Mal move to the back of the ship, where the turbanned sailors came from. The door opens into a cabin dominated by a large table, crammed with equipment for navigation as well as eating and cooking utensils and an assortment of odd things with no obvious purpose, including a stuffed crocodile. The cabin occupies roughly 3/4 of the space under the aftcastle and another (closed) door leads off to the side, and an (open) hatch leads downwards.

[sblock=OOC]
Blue is conscious and healed of 1 point of nonlethal damage - by the rules it should take an hour but we may as well get him up and back in the game.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue sits up groggily and looks around.  Bodies are everywhere on deck and Blue hopes that Hang and Mal find the evidence needed to make this not quite the atrocity that it appears.

"What a mess.  I'm surprised you stuck around, Shem.  Associating with us might be more disadvantageous than your previous debts and deals."

Blue looks around again and, spotting his spear amidst the mess, retrieves it.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Blue still has real damage from the previous days combat.  It's rough having to rely on natural healing for all of our healing needs. [/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16  [1 nonlethal]
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 10, 2014)

*"I'll try to crack this door open, you search downstairs."* Hang says, and starts doing what he said he was, falichon in hand.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 20, 2014)

"Yeah," says Shem. "I'm beginning to wonder..." He looks around him. "That Hang's deadly with that blade of his," he says. "But these lizards ... they just kept attacking even when there was just one left. It's kinda like.. like once those guys in the turbans were dead, they just kept following their last order. I dunno, I don't like this ship."

Meanwhile, Hang finds that the door is not locked or jammed, and opens easily into a small cabin that takes up the remainder of the space under the aftcastle. The room is luxuriously decorated in silk hangings that drape around a hammock. There are several chests in the room and a vanity, with a large turban atop a head-shaped hatstand.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2014)

[section]

"Got it. Make it quick, friend, we need to get outta here."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Head downstairs, Great Axe in hand.[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2014)

Hang takes the turban, and any other thing he finds in the chests hurriedly. Anything that could be a clue, gems, red or not, and anything of value. He is also curious if there are some weapons of quality. Whatever that seems of certain value won't escape Hang's hands. If he sees red jade, he would leave it there though, and tell the others. He doesn't want to get turned into a beast by the red jade spirits.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 21, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue looks around and twists his back.  It pops loudly and he grimaces.

"And Mal's bow is devastating."  The shaman looks thoughtful.  "Yes, these lizards were strange...  I hope Hang and Mal make it quick; the sooner we are away the better."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 1, 2014)

The chests are locked; the quickest and easiest thing, since they are not large, is for Hang to pick them up and carry them. He finds no weapons in the cabin, nor any red jade lying unattended. After a quick sweep of the cabin he rejoins Mal. There is still belowdecks to search, but the longer the group remains on board the ship, the greater the risk of discovery.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2014)

[sblock=OOC/Apologies]Sorry - I didn't put it in his IC post, only in the spoiler block. Mal headed downstairs to search while Hang was looking in the cabins.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 4, 2014)

OOC: Oops, overlooked that!

Mal checks belowdecks. There is a single deck below, dark with moist stuffy air. There are benches for rowers and oars, with waxed leather gaskets where they pass out of the vessel. Aside from a strong smell of lizardman, there doesn't appear to be anything else down here, apart from a door leading to the front part of the vessel.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 4, 2014)

[section]

The mountain man bursts back above decks, a slight look of disgust on his bluff features. "Nothing down there but rowing benches and lizard-stink. We can leave any time, far as I'm concerned."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 4, 2014)

*Hang*

*"Yes, lets depart swiftly." *says the warrior before breaking into a run out of the galley.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 4, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue notices that Hang has some things tucked under his arm and he is curious whether the red jade is within.  Without it... well, Blue doesn't want to think about that.  He takes off after Hang and Mal and motions for Shem to come along.

"Let's go."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 11, 2014)

The four men and a dog return to Hang's apartments in the city (now empty of captive Black River Society men, although there's no sign of any escape). Hang dumps the three small chests/strongboxes that he has liberated down on the floor. 

All three are made of some kind of dark hardwood, inlaid with mother of pearl designs in a semi-abstract, draconic theme (slender dragons forming a figure of eight loop to devour their own tails). All three boxes appear locked. The turban seems like a normal piece of cloth, although it is held together with an ornate silver and lapis lazuli brooch which might be valuable.

Shem produces a ring from his pocket.

"I took this off one of those wierd sailors," he says. "I think, if we try to open those boxes, we might want to be careful, look." He holds the ring out at arms length and twists the inset gem. A tiny pinprick pops out of the ring. Then he lifts up the gem to reveal a small chamber. "Poison reservoir," he says. "Someone with one of these beauties, I wouldn't put is past them to use poison traps on their valuables."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue sighs deeply at Shem's suggestion that the chests might be trapped with poison needles.  He examines the chests and finally shakes his head in what might be resignation.

"I'm no locksmith but I might be able to do something with these.  It'll be a shame to damage such workmanship, though."

He frowns and peers at the keyhole of the lock then with a sure hand reaches out and raps on the metalwork of the lock with the pommel of an obsidian dagger that he draws from his belt.  His frown deepens as he examines the chest for damage.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Use shaman's ability Artificer's Touch.  Melee touch attack: 1d20+3=16 for 1d6+1=4 damage that bypasses one point of hardness/DR.[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 4/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2014)

*Hang*

*"If it is so well locked away, then it must contain some evidence. It has to."* the warrior says, looking puzzled as Blue works his trade on the chest. *"There better be..."*


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 21, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

"I hope so, too, Hang.  I hope so."

Blue continues his examination and exhales loudly when his work shows absolutely no effect on the chest.  He throws up his hands in exasperation and turns to Hang again.

"Well, that didn't work.  I'd say do what you need to to break it open.  Be careful, though, I don't think I quite understood what Iron Ancestor was trying to tell me and the needle probably isn't broken."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 4/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2014)

[section]

Malachite watches with interest as Blue tries to work his will on the lock. "A crowbar is what we need . . . never seen a needle hurt one of those."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2014)

*"That's unfortunate. Shem, get us a crowbar, Malachite is correct. I could bash it with my sword but it would likely destroy anything inside."* the grim warrior says, looking at the chest as he speaks.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 28, 2014)

The chest makes a small noise of protest when Blue tries his magic on it, but it doesn't seem to have been powerful enough to have any other noticeable effect. Shem looks a little surprised at Hang's request, but returns a little later on with a selection of possible jemmies. Hang and Mal apply their strength to the problem and soon the first of the boxes is open. Inside, lying in hollows made in a lining of silk padding, are three irregular chunks of a deep red coloured mineral, that seem to glow faintly with an inner light.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2014)

*Hang*

Hang sighs visibly with relief before quickly closing the chest again. "Here's our evidence, we should take this to our honourable patron. But lets open the other chests to see what else we got." He says, reato crack open the rest of the chests.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

"Looks like you were right," says Blue.  "Ok, let's see what's in the others."

He stands back while Hang and Mal work.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 4/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2014)

It perhaps speaks to the mentality of the strange snake-y merchants that any protection that they may have put on the strongboxes doesn't seem to be designed to stand up to brute force. Between them, Hang and Mal jemmy open the other two boxes without much trouble, although the decorative wood casings are ruined by the attempt. Nobody dies from poison.

One box contains paperwork - a couple of small books and some scrolls, all covered with ornate glyphs - they recall the pictograms of High Imperial but are far more elaborately and sinuous. The books contain neat colums - maybe accounts ledgers, maybe a logbook, could be a form of poetry for all anyone can tell. The papers are mostly in the same writing, with a few in Low Imperial that mention sales of innocuous-sounding cargo: spices, ingots, chickens and so on. They bear the mark of House Turif.

The second contains some small glass phials of various liquids all carefully packed in an padded box. Unfortunately a couple have been broken but that still leaves twelve intact, of various different colours and consistencies.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2014)

[section]

Mal looks at the boxes and their content, a wry expression on his bluff features. "Well, it looks like we've got some kindling and firewood, drinks to consume as we sit 'round the blaze, and the red jade we've been employed to find."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2014)

*Hang*

*"And we have already sent those responsible to meet their ancestors."* Hang says. A bit of a religious phrase for one so skeptic as himself, but non the less, fitting for the situation.* "All in day's work. Lets move out, I don't want any surprises before we deliver this evidence."*


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2014)

Shem is staring at the red jade and rubbing his chin between forefinger and thumb.

"Just putting this out there..." he says slowly, "but that amount of red jade would buy you a ship, and crew, and still have change left over, you know." He shakes his head as if to get rid of the though. "It'd have to be a fast ship, though, if you tried to cheat the old lady."


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue frowns at Shem.  "Don't even think that sort of thing.  It's dangerous."  He turns to Hang and Mal.  "The sooner this red jade is out of our hands the better.  I'm certainly not going to sleep near this.  So, what is our next step?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 4/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2014)

[section]

Mal's teeth click audibly as he closes his mouth with a snap. As he's putting his trusty coin back into whatever pouch he pulled it from, he says sheepishly, "Erm, yeah, Shem. Dangerous thoughts, those. The Red Jade goes back where it belongs."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2014)

*Hang*

*"True, lets leave the rest of our profits here, and bring the jade to our patron at once. I don't want to remain close to this stone more than strictly necessary.*" Hang says, closing the chest and looking ready to depart.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2014)

Shem sighs wistfully as the chest is closed. "Probably for the best," he says.

Upon returning to House Turif, the group finds the venerable Lady Calis still up and working by lamplight. She calls for a servant to fetch Magister Jantrashan, her magician-at-arms, who duly arrives a little later, yawning and looking dishevelled.

"So, gentlemen," begins Lady C. "What do you have for me?"


----------



## GlassEye (May 14, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Seeing how his introduction to Lady Calis didn't go so well Blue opts to remain silent and let his companions do the talking.  He does, however, hold the chest and he moves forward with it and offers it to her so that she can see for herself.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 4/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2014)

*Hang*

*"We found this red jade in a galley docked at the port. It's occupants were a human snake half breed; they tried to kill us, but we emerged victorious."* Hang explains, avoiding the details of the blood bath.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 15, 2014)

Lady C glances at the jade, then at Jantrashan. He examines the stones from a distance and then nods to the old lady. She returns the gesture and he closes the chest and takes it under his arm.

"So," says Lady C. "Was that all of the red jade? If so, well done, that should put an end to the spirit attacks. Now, did you find any information about from whom these serpent people were buying the red jade? Or perhaps selling," she adds.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2014)

[section]

Like Blue, Mal opts to hang back for the moment and let Hang do the talking . . . negotiation without his bow in hand is not the mountain man's forte.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 15, 2014)

*Hang*

*"Well... We didn't find any more, but truth is we couldn't do a throughout search, our companion was wounded and fell unconscious, and we two were also winded and beaten ourselves. We risked being caought off guard by more of these serpentine creatures; if that would have happened, we wouldn't be here with this jade. Perhaps your men can now search the galley now that there is incriminatory evidence?"*  Hang explains.* "There's also some documents we found, dealing with frivolous trade, although it could be in some sort of code."
*
OOC: We did find some documents did we?


----------



## GlassEye (May 18, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

"We found no other red jade," corroborates Blue.  "There are documents.  Some were in a language unknown to us."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 4/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 20, 2014)

"May I?" asks Lady C, but she picks up the documents without waiting for an answer. "Hm, yes. Master Jantrashan, do you make anything of thse?"

"The glyphs appear similar to those of the Lesser Dragon Empire, Ma'am," he says. "It's not a language I'm familiar, but there are methods and devices that will enable me to interpret them." 

"Good, well, you'd best get to it." Lasy C waves Jantrashan and the case of paperwork away. She picks up a pen and paper and begins to write something. Finally, she blots it and turns it around, offering the pen to Hang. "Sign here," she says. "This will grant you authority over one of my ships, the Shadow Lark. Present this to the Captain, a Master Ying. The ship is yours to command for a year and a day, after which command reverts to Captain Ying and the Turif family."


----------



## GlassEye (May 22, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue waits quietly while Hang takes the pen to sign the Lady C's document.  He keeps expecting the other shoe to fall, prompted by the stern disapproval of Iron Ancestor and the sorrowful disappointment of White Matoo.  Wild Jade Wolf is ecstatic and pacing, eager to be off to collect the ship and set out for the jade.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 24  Current: 16  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +3  CMD: 14  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +4
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +3 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 4/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2014)

*Hang*

Hang raises up both his eyebrows, which is the only sign of surprise in the stoic warrior's face. He glances at the others, looking what one couldn't find in his own face: A sign of approval or disapproval. If he doesn't find the later, he grabs the pen and signs. *"Our most sincere gratitude, my lady."*


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2014)

OOC: That's a good point for a pause. The party now has a ship and a crew, and a map to the white jade. And probably not a few enemies amongst powerful groups.

However, before we move on to the next chapter in this saga, it's time to level your characters up!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 28, 2014)

_Yay! Any gold to spend? Should we move this to the OOC thread?_


----------



## GlassEye (May 29, 2014)

OOC: Excellent!  Thinking on what I want to do.  I'll get an update soon, hopefully Thursday but I've got a full day tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 29, 2014)

OOC: Sweet! I'll start looking at what I want to do with Mal .


----------



## GlassEye (May 31, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue bows to the ruler of House Turif before their exit.  "Thank you, Lady."

[sblock=OOC]Level-up completed and marked in the Rogues Gallery thread.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 2, 2014)

OOC: Yeah, any questions, use the OOC thread. As for money, there was some that Shem paid you all earlier, I can't recall how much off hand (I think 200 gp equivalent i.e. 20000 yen). Otherwise it's the ship, crew and credit for outfitting the voyage. You can assume that pretty much anything is available in Llaza.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 4, 2014)

The next day the group (Shem tags along too, even if not specifically invited) heads down to east dock to find the _Shadow Lark_. When they do, it's apparent that Lady C's generosity knows many bounds - the _Lark_ is a plain looking two-masted junk that looks just barely large enough to be seaworthy. Amongst the crew working on deck are a burly Moa-Ruaki man, his broad belly exposed by his open vest and tattoos on half his face, and a tattered Ti-Kop fish-man (or woman perhaps, its hard for non-Ti-Kop to tell), his skin and crest scarred and torn.

Captain Ying is a bishonen kind of a man, tall and lithe with an androgenous mix of Nekuuese eyes and a rudderlike Asharan nose, straight black hair tied in a queue with a colourful scarf. He studies the affidavit with some amusement.

"So, the old lady's given us to _you_ has she?" he says with a laugh. "Welcome aboard, your masterships. We are at your bidding. What's your destination?"










OOC: Voda and Mowgli, don't forget the levelling!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 5, 2014)

*Hang*

Hang walked up to the dock, assessing his new "belongings", his iron eyes sticking deep into each sailor. He evaluates the man before him. Charismatic, daring perhaps. A minor glitch in his left eye as he let out his bass voice rattle the bones of the captain. *"Your assessment is accurate. Before we depart I want to know your names, your capabilities and let you know that time for slack is over. We'll turn this pile of garbage into a ship worthy of some pride. Perhaps the old tramp didn't care about some minor asset. Grave mistake. Now that this belongs to us, things will change." * the warrior turns his head to see the reactions of his teammates before returning to the captain and his crew. *"Well? Are you waiting a written invitation? Speak at once!"*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2014)

[section]

Mal leans casually on his bow as Hang dresses down the crew, grinning broadly. He twists his head back and forth, casually popping the bones in his neck, and looks expectantly at them, waiting for an answer to his friend's challenge.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 5, 2014)

Ying looks around at his crew and then back at Hang with one eyebrow raised.

"Ying Wu," he says, "Captain of this fair vessel." He indicates the Moa-Ruaki with a sweep of his arm. "Tara-Ki, first mate, and this," his arm moves round to the ti-kop, "is Kop, our bo'sun. And this sorry lot," he indicates the rest of the crew broadly, "are Ban, Muen, Legless Pai, Herek-tar, Copper Dann, Other Dann and Zarm of Crowsblood." You note that Legless Pai is possessed of both legs, the rest are a typical mongrel mix of men and women from across the world. "Don't underestimate the old Lark, sirs," adds Ying. "She may look scruffy but Tara-Ki keeps her as seaworthy as a Moa-Ruaki clan vessel."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 6, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue smiles as he steps aboard the ship.  Finally!  Against his every expectation they have gained the means to go after the mysterious jade.  He barely twitches when Hang takes a rather forceful lead: he's starting to learn his companion's methods and, for the most part, Hang's methods have been successful.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 6, 2014)

Dr Simon said:


> Ying looks around at his crew and then back at Hang with one eyebrow raised.
> 
> "Ying Wu," he says, "Captain of this fair vessel." He indicates the Moa-Ruaki with a sweep of his arm. "Tara-Ki, first mate, and this," his arm moves round to the ti-kop, "is Kop, our bo'sun. And this sorry lot," he indicates the rest of the crew broadly, "are Ban, Muen, Legless Pai, Herek-tar, Copper Dann, Other Dann and Zarm of Crowsblood." You note that Legless Pai is possessed of both legs, the rest are a typical mongrel mix of men and women from across the world. "Don't underestimate the old Lark, sirs," adds Ying. "She may look scruffy but Tara-Ki keeps her as seaworthy as a Moa-Ruaki clan vessel."



*
"Hmf, if it looks like crap but it's not, then much better. Simple minded people are easily deceived by appearances and we'll use that advantage in our favour. Tell me what other supplies you might need fto improve the ship's capabilities and we'll see it purchased, if you can't think of anything, then get ready to sail, we have treasure hunting to do."* Hang says. One would expect a grin or a smile, but with Hang this is never the case, his face as stoic and dry as ever.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 8, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue looks around and nods.  "It's a good ship, I'm sure.  Accommodations are minimal, I presume.  Where are we to bunk?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 9, 2014)

"We've got provisions enough to see us to Oksa at least," says Ying. "The rest depends on where you're headed. Tell me that at least and I'll let you know. Unless you're wanting to leave Llaza in a hurry, in which case we'll get it when we stop at Port Linlin." He glances at Blue. "Four of you and the dog, right? There's room for you in the fo'c'sle."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 10, 2014)

*Hang*

*"Well, we have a map, and need to reach a point marked there.*" Hang says, although truth be told he didn't remember who had it. He looks at the others, waiting to see if they reacted retrieving the map, or if by chance they looked back at him, meaning he was in possession of the item in question.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2014)

[section]

Mal pats his various pockets and pouches - of which there aren't all that many, in truth - and shrugs when he comes up empty.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 15, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue shares a glance with Hang and Mal and Shem (though he isn't terribly surprised the con-man is still tagging along with them with the trouble he's had with the River Society men).  "I think that we are in agreement that leaving soon would be best, especially if we can pick up whatever supplies might be needed in Linlin."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 19, 2014)

After a week at sea, the Shadow Lark sails into the calm waters of Port Linlin, northernmost port on Oksa. The Sea of Deep Wisdom is calm this time of year but there is still sizaeable swell in the open waters. Shem spends most of the time sick, and is visibly relieved when land comes into sight - the broad coastline of Oksa with mountains rising up in the far distance.

Port Linlin is a ramshackle affair. It was burned down a generation ago by a vengeful Imperial general, but in the intervening years people have returned to the ruins and begun to reinhabit them. The blackened stumps of buildings still stand, and the new dwellings are little more than shacks for the most part.

"Linlin is a brief port of call," explains Captain Ying. "If we want anything more than simple items we will need to travel upriver to Turuk. So, maybe now is the time to tell me where we're going?" 

OOC: At some point in the journey you found the map; I've posted details in the first post of this thread as a reminder.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 22, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Before the ship arrives at Port Linlin Blue takes the time to corral his companions and discuss how much information they should relate to the captain.  "I would feel safer if we didn't reveal our final destination to the Captain just yet.  On the other hand, his expert knowledge would likely decipher the map much better than we are able to do.  I suppose the issue is secrecy vs. speed."  Blue rubs his hand over hair newly cropped short for the journey.  "Things were much simpler when I was only a blacksmith's apprentice."  He tilts his head as if listening to instruction or reprimand from some unseen source and murmurs, "Yes, Honored Ancestor."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2014)

[section]

The Da-Qan, feeling hale and well after the short journey asea, nods at the wisdom of Blue's words. "Aye, friend, though I've no wisdom to offer here other than that of my fates . . ." He pulls the coin from his pocket and flips it up, snatching it deftly from the air and slapping it to the back of his hand. A tilt of the covering palm reveals the side with a face upon it, and Mal goes on, ". . . who counsel that we reveal the map to our captain."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 23, 2014)

*Hang*

Hang says nothing for the moment, looking from Blue to Mal, and then to the map. 
*"I wouldn't trust the coin more than I trust the captain. I don't know you but I wouldn't like to have my throat slit while I sleep by treacherous pirates, whose hunger for coin is well known. Alternatively, we could cut the piece where it says its white jade, and then show it to him."* he says thoughtfully.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue nods at Mal's reliance on fate's coin.  Other men might scoff at the belief but Blue talks to spirits and is aware that there are hidden powers at work all around him.  He also accepts Hang's compromise with another nod.

"That's probably the most pragmatic course of action.  I can accept that."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2014)

[section]

Mal also accepts Hang's proposal. He grins and says, "Well, I had no cause to ask the fates about _all_ of the map."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

With the decision made they carefully alter the map.  When the captain asks Blue fishes the map from the group's belongings and shows it to the captain.

"This is our destination."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 26, 2014)

Ying regards the parchment.

"Tuuma Strait," he says with a groan. "You want us to sail into the most pirate-infested waters this side of Tas-Nabrenor? You have heard of the Tuuma Cormayr, I take it? The Bloodhawks, the Red Talon? Big, organised pirate navy with sea monsters under their control? E koa!"

He rubs the back of his neck as his expression of shock changes to one of deep thought.

"Although... If you are willing, it might be possible to negotiate safe passage through the Straits. We won't be carrying any valuable cargo, after all. The Bloodhawks have agents in every port of the Southern Seas, it's said. All we'd need to do is find the one in Port Linlin, or maybe Turuk, and come to some sort of arrangment. Although it depends on what you would be prepared to offer."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 27, 2014)

*"That is certainly a hindrance. We can offer coin, and nothing else. Although its not like they can't take it from our floating carcasses. However if we are attacked I plan on killing as much sea filth as I am able, if I were them, I'd take the coin."* Hang says, his past deeds aboard the serpent man vessel bolstering his confidence.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 30, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Killing off a bunch of passive snake-men isn't quite the same thing as fighting off bloodthirsty pirates who are also very organized.  Blue frowns as he doesn't share Hang's confidence and has three spirits yammering in his ears: two telling him to forget the white jade and return to the safety of his home and apprenticeship and Wild Jade Wolf nearly howling with his eagerness to pursue the jade, pirates or no pirates.

"Fighting these Bloodhawks sounds tantamount to suicide.  I don't see that we have any choice but to deal with them though it galls me to have to do so.  Is there no other way?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 2, 2014)

"We're a small vessel, and not carrying anything of value," says Ying, but he regards the group steadily at this last statement as if trying to ascertain if it's really true. "With luck we can slip past any Bloodhawks and if not, well, they'd have little reason to waylay us for long."

Kop the gloppy puts down the rope he was coiling and looks up. 

"Kkkk, unless they decide to torture us for fun," he says with some bitterness. Ying looks at him with some sympathy.

"But you weren't with me then, my friend," he says.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 7, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue watches the interaction between the captain and Kop and wonders over the reference.  Ultimately it is not his business and so he doesn't ask.  It does speak to the methods of the Bloodhawks, however, and pushes Blue closer to Hang's point of view.

"I'm not sure we could trust men like that to keep their word, even if we did arrange a deal."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 7, 2014)

*Hang*

*"You are correct Blue, but as the captain says, we have nothing of value, and we represent a not so easy prey."* Hang agrees.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 9, 2014)

"If I may?" says Shem. He's recovered a bit from his sea-sickness. "I've spent a lot of time making deals with the kind of people we're talking about here. Sure, you might not trust them, but these are also the kind of people who take their word seriously, otherwise what you got? Pirates have got to have some kind of code, right? These Bloodhawks, they trade with the Black River, or so I've heard, that means they can do deals as well as plunder."

"The Bloodhawks are not the Black River Society, my friend," says Ying. "The Black River needs to conduct itself like a business to succeed. The Bloodhawks just need to be ruthless."

Shem shrugs. "Well, I seen these guys take down a whole shipload of lizards. Guess if it comes to a fight In know who's side I'd rather be on." He gives Hang a nervous grin. "Right?"

"The Bloodhawks all bear a tattoo of a red talon somewhere on their person," says Ying. "I say we keep an eye out and if we spot one, decide what to do. Depending on if there's one of them, or lots."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2014)

[section]

"In the mountains of my home, things are much simpler. People are either enemy or friend; you shoot your enemy to save your friend. All of this thinking makes my head buzz, so I agree with Sham. Feed the Fates . . . let them decide what we do and what happens because of it when the time comes."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 15, 2014)

Blue nods in agreement with Shem and Mal.

"Yes.  I think that is our best and only choice."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 15, 2014)

Shore leave, and for some (Shem particularly) it's a relief to get solid groud under foot again. Captain Ying and Copper Dann are the only crew of the _Shadow Lark_ to leave the ship, the rest stay aboard to make ready to sail again. Port Linlin is a shanty town built on top of the burned ruins of an older city, but busy with people of all kinds, mianly Nekuuese humans but also lots of other humans from across the Southern Seas, with skins of all shades including some rare green-skinned Atala; also non-humans, mainly tlaxu and a few salsham'ai and gloppies.

There are stalls selling anything, as long as it is small and portable. There are food stalls and makeshift drinking dens, brothels, gambling dens and places to bliss out on golden _yaama_. It is Blue who finally spots a man bearing a red talon tattoo, partly hidden on the back of his hand. The group have stopped to risk the wares of a noodle vendor, and the man is seen heading through the curtain that passes for a door into a nearby dingy shack. 

From here, there is also a good view of the harbour, and Shem points out the latest arrival pulling into port - a long galley with lemon-coloured sails and a hull of black wood, just like the one that you attacked back in Llaza.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 17, 2014)

"Hey, look!  That greenish color is finally fading from our dear Master Shem!"  Blue grins over at the ailing man who seems much relieved to be on shore again.  "Looks like he could handle a bit of that roast rat on a stick that vendor over there is selling."

Blue continues to joke around and marvel over the stalls as the group moves through the crowd until they find the noodle vendor and stop to eat.  He noisily slurps up his noodles until he spots the red talon tattoo.  He coughs, nearly choking, and when he finally gets the mouthful down he nods towards the shack and speaks in a low tone.  "Red Talon in the shack over there."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 18, 2014)

*Hang*

Hang nods, then pushes Shem ahead. *"Alright, this is your area of expertise, you and the captain will do the talking. Prove you are not a slacker."*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2014)

[section]

Mal stands easy, content to allow Shem to take the lead in this since - as Hang said - it's _his_ area.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 21, 2014)

"Me?" says Shem, his voice going squeaky. "Well, I, er, sure, I guess I can do that for you, yeah. So... um... are we going for asking for safe passage or what? I mean, where will I be taking this? Because the last thing I want to do is mess it up for you guys. Not that I would," he adds hastily.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2014)

Blue looks a little confused.  "Wait.  Are we working out a deal with them?  I thought we were taking our chances.  Not that I object, really... but maybe we should work out what we want before we try to talk to them."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 28, 2014)

*Hang*

*"Very well. My pose is that we should test if we can make an arrengement, if that fails then we take our chances. Does this sound reasonable?"* Hang says with a raised left eyebrow.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2014)

Blue grins.  "Oh, sure.  That sounds reasonable."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 29, 2014)

"Okay," says Shem, "but we'll need to enter seperately - maybe the Captain with me, then Hang with Blue, then Mal. And we don't know each other. But stick closely in case it kicks off." He looks up at the larger men. "You can do what you do so well."

By the time Mal enters the dive bar, Shem is talking to the red talon and buying drinks at the bar. You can more or less hear what's being said, at the moment just bland pleasantries and Shem's usual blather. Eventually, several shots of jinka rum down the line, Shem brings up the tattoo, and the man goes cagey.

"What's it to you?" he asks.

"Nothing, nothing," says Shem quickly. "I didn't mean to cause offence, hey, we're all friends here, right? Only I've got some friends want to travel through the Tuuma Strait and I heard that someone with a mark like that might know how to get through it safely, if you catch my drift."

The red talon narrows his eyes. "Who are these friends?" he asks.

"Erm...," says Shem. He almost looks around to Mal, but Ying steps up instead.

"The ship's called the Shadow Lark," he says.

"Cargo?"

"Just passengers, nothing of value."

There is a long pause whilst the red talon sizes up Ying and Shem.

"Someone will come to you," he says. He gestures with a nod towards the door. "Reckon it's time for you to leave now, friend."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 29, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue sits at a tiny, filthy table with Hang and a cup of the nastiest rotgut he's ever tasted.  He didn't think there could be anything worse tasting than the tea his salsham'ai mentor drank but, surprisingly, this sour alcoholic drink seems to have managed it.  Hang and Blue aren't talking much, just trying to eavesdrop and look like they aren't and Blue is pretty certain he isn't doing it very well.

Blue shifts nervously on the bench.  

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 30, 2014)

*Hang*

Catching the body language and the way Shem reacts, Hang stand up slowly, while whispering "we're leaving." to Blue. He dedicates a short lived glance at the pirate, and turns to leave.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2014)

[section]

Mal enters the bar a little after the others and takes a table by himself, propping his great bow on the wall beside him. After flagging down a barmaid and ordering an ale he sips quietly, keeping an ear on Shem and his conversation. When Hang and Blue head out, Mal sips his ale until he's finished it - about five more minutes - then leaves  himself.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 31, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue looks a little surprised.  "Oh.  Already?  Ok."  He slides to the end of the bench to follow Hang then inexplicably reaches over, picks up the small cup of hard liquor he had in front of him and downs it in a large gulp.  He grimaces than quickly shuffles after Hang.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 6, 2014)

Shortly, when the pary has regrouped elsewhere:

"I hope I didn't mess that up," says Shem. "I mean, now these pirates know our ship and all."

"_I _gave them the name of the _Lark_," says Ying. "How do you lot want to play this? Want to be there when the Red Talons come calling. Might, er, might be useful to have some more muscle around in case they were thinking of violence," he adds.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2014)

*Hang*

*"Yes, I think making our presence relatively noted will warn them that we are no easy prey, and at the same time bolster their confidence in case the chose to fool us. I will stay behind with some of the crew, Mal a, Blue and the rest will go up front. This way they'll probably send less men if they plan to betray us."* Hang offers


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

"You did an excellent job, Shem."  Blue grins mischievously.  "Almost pays your way on this pleasure cruise."  He turns to the others.  "So now we wait.  If nothing happens before all of our supplies are loaded then I'd suggest we sail on and take our chances.  Now, however, I'm going to find a spot out of the way and take a nap."  He winks at Hang.  "Stern, of course."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2014)

[section]

Sounds good Hang, Blue. I'm happy to watch the bow."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Sorry - playing catch up after the weekend, and had to rush the post so no fluff.[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 14, 2014)

Yings crew work quickly in loading on board supplies and making sure that the ship is ready to sail at a moments notice. As dusk is beginning to fall, a party of five men approach the Shadow Lark. At their head is a broad-shouldered man, a hard-bitten look to him and a crocodile skin worn around his shoulders. You note his left hand has been replaced by a hook.

"So this is the ship?" he says, to no-one in particular.

"Aye sir," says Ying brightly. "She's all I've got, but she's mine. And may I enquire as to who is asking after her?"

"Fayyam al-Korus," says hook-hand. "Bloodhawk Captain," he adds in a quieter voice. Not quiet so that no-one can here, more to make himself sound more menacing.

"Captain ... al-Korus," says Ying. "We had the pleasure of meeting one of your compatriots earlier, he said you might be paying us a visit. We were merely wondering what the price would be for safe passage through the Tuuma Strait."

al-Korus ignores him and looks over the ship, and the passengers. He snorts.

"Doesn't look much of a prize," he says. "But then, appearances can be deceptive. You wouldn't be the first captain to try to escape attention by making his ship look like a pile of crap. These are the passengers?" he points his hook at Mal. Ying nods.

"Aye sir, they are."

"You there," he addresses Mal directly. "What's your business in the Tuuma Strait?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2014)

[section]

The stocky man looks hook-hand up and down, just a little slower than is strictly polite but not quite slow enough to give sufficient cause for offence. "I'm here to make sure _he_ stays alive," he says, jerking his massive head in Blue's general direction. "_His_ business is none of my business."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Mal ain't got the Charisma to be doing the talking [/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue smiles in that particular way that true believers all seem to be able to do (and that seems to annoy Hang).  He remains silent, though, since al-Korus seems to be the sort to give orders and talking at him uninvited just might annoy him enough to cause them trouble.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 19, 2014)

al-Korus points his hook at Blue.

"Alright then," he says. "What's _your_ business? Or whichever of you is giving the orders here. Don't mess me around."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2014)

*Hang*

Hang sighs and steps forward.* "I shall speak for my lord. He is a scholar and sage, he searches for knowledge and historical sites, and the straits are unknown to him. He has bought our services for protection, and the good captain's for travel. His purse is limited but there's still something to pay for safe passage.*" Hang explains.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 19, 2014)

al-Korus looks vaguely disappointed, and a bit bored, by this.

"Huh," he says. "Plenty of old ruins in these islands, most of 'em picked dry long ago. Tell you what, we'll give you safe passage, but if you find anything, the Bloodhawks take twenty percent as our price. Deal?"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 20, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue frowns as he tilts his head in consideration of the offer laid out by al-Korus.  He turns to Hang and gives a slight lift of his head which could either be interpreted as a 'yes' or as permission to continue the bargaining.  At least, Blue hopes so.  He waits to see how Hang will finish the bargaining (not without a little trepidation, however).

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 27, 2014)

*Hang*

*"Very well, I don't know how would you get a 20% of gibberish written on pages and pages of parchment but that's not my problem."* Hang says shrugging. 

OOC: Thought I had posted this!


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 2, 2014)

Al-Korus gives Hang a hard stare.

"Hm," he grunts, finally. You can't tell if he's bought the story or not, but he seems satisfied for now. "We'll see." He gives a sort of casual salute with his hook hand. "I'll be seeing you gentlemen later," he says as he turns on his heel and marches off. Two of his men remain behind on the dock. They sit on mooring bollards a short distance away and to a casual observer they are just two men shooting the breeze, but it is pretty obvious to the crew of the _Shadow Lark_ that they are under observation.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 3, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Seeing that they are still under observation by Bloodhawk minions Blue sighs inwardly.  Now he'll have to play the part until the ship sails.  _The best way to play a part is to not have to play a part._  Blue almost giggles at his thought; he could almost imagine his wise master spouting such an aphorism.

Stifling his laughter Blue stands.  "You did well, Hang."  He sniffs loudly and tries to put a bit of indignation into his tone.  "But _gibberish_?  Humph!"  He stomps below decks in mock irritation.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2014)

[section]

Mal continues in his role as the diligent bodyguard, watching everything around and maintaining a facade of steely calm. Once back aboard the ship, he takes a position near mid-ship.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 5, 2014)

"Well," says Shem breezily. "If you persuade someon to kill you tomorrow rather than today, that gives you a whole new day to work with. I'd call that a success. Perhaps not all we wanted, but the Bloodhawks are going to let us through, right?" 

Ying frowns. "We don't need to make things easy for them though. As soon as the tide turns we sail. Kop, are we all set?" The fish-man gives a click and a whistle in response. Ying turns to his passengers. "Your last chance if there's anything you want from land, you've got about ..." He turns back to Kop with a questioning look on his face.

"Two hours," says Kop.

"You've got about two hours," says Ying.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 7, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue can think of nothing he needs to acquire in the town and so he continues on down below deck.  While below he'll consult with his spirits and only come up when the ship sets sail.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2014)

*Hang*

*"I think we have what we were looking for captain, set sail as soon as you are able."* Hang informs. He remains on deck, checking on the pirates.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2014)

[section]

Mal strides confidently onto the deck with the others. "I've got what I need as well . . . I'm ready to sail when you all are."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 16, 2014)

Over the time that it takes the crew of the _Shadow Lark_ to make her ready to sail, one of the Bloodhawk men is replaced by another, but they continue their not-so-subtle watch on the vessel. Finally, as it begins to glide out of harbour, they race off in a panic. The _Lark_ slowly passes the dark-hulled galley and you can see more of the strange turbanned sailors on deck, but they seem to pay you no notice. Before the ship has even left the harbour, Shem groans and heads below deck clutching his head and his stomach.

By the end of the day the Lark is heading south, towards the Necklace of Plenty archipelago, and as the sun sets, a sail can be seen folllowing. By the next morning it has closed, but remains some distance away and doesn't get closer. Ying squints into the distance.

"Yep, reckon that's our Bloodhawk escort," he says. "Keeping a discrete eye on us as always. I feel so much safer."

Ying follows a course through open water, with land seen on the horizon off the starboard; the many islands of the Necklace of Plenty. About three days into the journey, the Bloodhawk ship still following, the skies begin to darken and seas get rougher. As the weather worsens, the sea is whipped up into waterspouts that jet into the air, one covering the deck of the _Lark_ with spray. Ying scowls at the sky as the black clouds roll overhead and the crew of the _Lark_ make her storm ready. Tara-Ki stands defiantly with his meaty hands on his hips and sniffs the air.

"This storm is not natural," he says in his deep voice.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2014)

*Hang*

*"Then wouldn't it be safe to look for land? Or perhaps we could sort it, it would be a great chance to loose our escort."* Hang says, his eyes almost glittering with realization.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 16, 2014)

Ying laughs.

"Well, if you land-folk are scared, we could move in closer to shore," he says. "Although there's every chance we'll be dashed to pieces in the shoals. But it..." He is cut short by a sudden gust of wind that shakes the ship and howls through the rigging. "But it could be a chance to lose our unwanted friends, yes," he continues undaunted.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue looks over at Tara-Ki with a look of surprise.  "Not natural?  Why do you say that?"  He changes his focus to Iron Ancestor, White Matoo, and Wild Jade Wolf.  "Are spirits behind this storm?  Or is it weather magic?"  To those not familiar with the way Blue's gaze blanks when he speaks to the spirits they might think he were speaking to Tara=Ki.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 17, 2014)

Tara-Ki responds to Blue, but it seems to the shaman that the voice of White Matoo is overlaid what he says, and he's not sure if the spirit is speaking through the man or if it just seems like it through Blue's spirit senses.

"Wild spirits," says Tara-Ki. Blue can see, dancing amidst the roiling cloud, creatures that flash with bright light and shift forms between a great seabird and man-like forms.

"Likely come out of Kam Ultdour," says Ying with some disgust. "That's a whole different matter. Hold on people, I'm taking her in to land." He swings the tiller around until the Shadow Lark is running before the storm, but the black clouds close in and block out the sun. Rain begins to fall, barely noticed over the spray from the waterspouts that are shooting up all around.

A bright light flashes in the sky. Closing in on the ship from behind are a pack of spirit creatures, shifting forms made of lightning, with a small figure behind lashing them on like a dog team. It wields a whip like a tongue of lightning, that lights up the sky and makes a roll of thunder whenever it cracks it.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 18, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue frowns as he watches the figure lash the spirits and drive them on towards them.  He frowns and wonders if they are just caught in the wrong place at the wrong time or if the spirits are being driven specifically to overtake them.  If the latter, he doesn't like what that says about their quest.

"I'm not so sure, Captain."  Blue squints into the onrushing storm; wind throws his hair about and rain lashes his face.  "What sort of creature could drive them like that?"  This last is spoken in a mutter and is filled with worry.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 25, 2014)

[sblock=Blue]
What Blue knows about spirits:

All things in the world are driven by spirits, of course, but usually these act according to the "natural" order of things. River spirits make water flow towards the sea, for example. What mortals term magic is usually the temporary wresting of control of either the spirits or their abilities, to make to world act in an unusual fashion for a while.

Most spirits are part of the celestial bureaucracy and do what they are told. Some spirits, particularly those associated with storms (thunder, lightning, rain and cloud spirits), and fire spirtis, are a bit more anarchic and often act on their own initiative.
Also, spirits from the netherworld do not follow the rules of the celestial bureaucracy but they are not normally able to get into the upper realms unless brought by magic.

So these could be wild free spirits, but that doesn't rule out the possibility that a magician is controlling them somewhere.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

"Mmm.  Wild spirits, yes, but look.  See?  There's something else there, I think."  Blue looks worried and wipes a bit of spray from his face while nearly losing his balance on the slick deck.  He catches himself and turns to face the captain.  "Do what you need to do, Captain.  I don't think we're going to be able to avoid the storm."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2014)

[section]

Mal stands on the deck with Blue and the others, shifting his feet uncomfortably and occasionally grabbing for rail or spar to steady himself. While he'd done fairly well in calm waters, it's plain he's no real sailor. He nods shortly as Blue instructs the captain to do what needs to be done. "We can't finish our task if we're dead, after all."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2014)

*Hang*

*"Yes, do whatever it takes Captain. If those spirits put a ghastly pawn on the ship I'll terminate them." *Hang says, steadying himself with the aid of a rope that secures the main mast.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 7, 2014)

"Already doing it!" shouts Ying over the wind. The _Shadow Lark_ heels about, running before the storm, but it isn't fast enough to outrun the lightning spirits. The little whip-bearing one alights at the top of the mast, giggling madly. The four "hounds" circle around the ship and move in towards the deck.  The air is full of the tang of ozone.

OOC: Apologies for the slow responses. Not only am I busy at work, I'll also soon be moving house and starting a new job, so updtaes may be slow for a while!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 7, 2014)

[section]

"Looks like we're in for a bit of a tussle, my friends!" exclaims Malachite as he draws an arrow smoothly to his cheek. "Blue, you're our expert in the spirits . . . do we attack?"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2014)

Hang grabs his chain and walks to the side of the ship. *“I’ll lash at these creatures if they get close. Knock that laughing brat out of our sail Mal.”* Hang says, ready to whip at the creatures with his chain.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2014)

[section]

"Aye, Hang . . . watch the flanks an' I'll take care of Chuckles!" The passage of his arrow can't be heard over the crashing storm.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Longbow Attack (1d20+8=24, 1d10+4=8)[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 8, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue is about to answer Mal's question when Mal makes the question moot.  _Well, it isn't likely we were going to be able to resolve this peacefully anyway,_ he thinks.  Nevertheless, Blue calls up to the whip-bearing spirit.

"We can defend ourselves, spirit, as you can see!  What do you want with us?  Speak, or begone!"  Blue makes a symbol of protection in the air between himself and the spirit.  He can hear Wild Jade Wolf's howl in counterpoint to the shrieking winds.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Guidance[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 10, 2014)

Mal's arrow wings the little creature in the rigging. Its laughter stops, and in return it throws a bolt of lightning down at Mal, that lights up the ship and rips through the air with a burst of thunder and a smell of ozone. The "hound" spirits swoop down and buzz those on deck - Hang, Blue, Ying and Copper Dan, but they almost seem to be toying with the humans as, although the little balls of lightning fly close enough to distract, none of them make contact (although small arcs of electricity leap from them to any metal items, giving minor shocks).

[sblock=OOC]
Mal - bow attack on lightning spirit, hits for 8 damage.
Lightning bolt on Mal for 23 damage, Reflex DC 15 for half.
Blue - cast guidance

Next up: Hang. 
Consider one "hound" to be within 5 ft. of each of the people they attacked above.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 10, 2014)

*Hang*

*"Mal! Watch out!" *Hang screamed as he sees the lightning bolt soaring through the sky. "Damned spirits, begone or be destroyed!" he roars, lashing with his chain at the nearest dog.
20 to hit, 10 damage In case I bring it down I got another attack against something within my reach.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 27, 2014)

Hang's chain lashes out at one the lightning spirits, and passes through it with a shower of sparks. The thing seems to be sputtering and losing energy after the strike, but it still continues to hover around the ship. Hang feels a tingle as his attack hits, but the creature doesn't arc down his metal weapon.

OOC: I'm back! Mal up next.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2014)

[section]

Mal puts another arrow into the storm-riven air, and this one also flies true . . . mostly. This time the hit is just a graze along the creature's side, and the DaQan clicks his tongue in frustration.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Another Longbow Attack (1d20+8=24, 1d10+4=5)[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 30, 2014)

The little lightning creature in the rigging seems to largely shrug off the glancing hit from Mal's arrow, and calls down some orders to its "pets". Arcing lightning, one slams into Mal, another into Hang. The other two dance around the deck, chasing Ying's sailors away from their duties.

[sblock=OOC]
Lightning spirit attacks Mal, hits for 6 damage (3 of that electricity).
Lightning spirit attacks Hang, hits for 5 damage (1 point of that is electricity)

Next up:
Blue
Hang
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 30, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue darts across the heaving deck to assist Mal by thrusting his boar spear at the lightning spirit.

[sblock=OOC]Attack the hound spirit on Mal using Guidance: 1d20+5=13, 1d8+4=8[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 11, 2014)

Blue's spear digs into the lightning spirit, and he feels some resistance. Although it sends tendril-like arcs out towards him, the creature cannot affect the wooden haft of his spear. It seems weakened by the attack.

OOC: Hang up next, then Mal again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2014)

Hang takes not of the effect of the wooden shaft of Blue's spear. He stashes his weapon back and takes the guisarme from his back in one fluid motion, and then proceeds to try and impale the creature in front of him with the polearm 

11 to attack, 9 damage


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 18, 2014)

OOC: Oops, realised it's probably down to me next!

The lightning spirit darts aside from Hang's attack, quicker than the normally deadly warrior. Perhaps the motion of the ship on the stormy seas has affected his abilities. Whatever the reason, it dodges away from harm and hovers nearby, crackling and sparking.

[sblock=OOC]
Miss from Hang.
Mal up next
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2014)

[section]

The mountain born draws his greatbow once more, swiftly letting yet another arrow fly toward the spirit in the rigging who's choreographing this little dance. Once more, his bolt strikes home, this time with a bit more effect.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Thell Longbow Attack (1d20+7=21) for Damage (1d10+3=10).[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 20, 2014)

Mal's arrow strikes true again and, although the creature on the mast seem perturbed at first, it then plucks the arrow out and hurls it into the wind. The lightning that makes up its form seems to close over as it hops along the mast to the stays that keeps the sail lashed in place. There is a spark and brief smell of burning that is carried away by the storm. One of the stays is burned through by the creature's touch.

Meanwhile, the four small lightning spirits, the "hounds" seem content to keep harassing without attacking, zipping in at opponents faces, darting around the deck sputtering sparks.

[sblock=OOC]
Despite some damage to the lightning spirit and two of the "hounds", nothing is down yet.
All attacks by the lightning spirits missed!

Next up:
Blue
Hang
Mal
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 20, 2014)

[section]

Mal shakes his head in frustration as the spirit shrugs off his attack so casually . . . the big man is rattled, and his next shot goes wide.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Attack, Damage (1d20+7=13, 1d10+3=5).

Just posting now to keep from holding up the game -- feel free to put him wherever he needs to go in the action.[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 20, 2014)

*"I won't miss again!"* shouts an enraged Hang, as his polearms connects with the lightning hound.

18 to hit, 6 dmg.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 20, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue continues to attack whatever spirit he can reach the quickest.  His spear darts out and the point pierces the elemental creature.  His next attack isn't so lucky...

[sblock=OOC]Attack spirit: 1d20+4=24 for 1d8+4=6

And since my compatriots seem to want to speed this along... my attack to go after theirs: 1d20+4=9 MISS
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 20, 2014)

Hang and Blue both strike true, and their respective lightning spirits fizzle and vanish in a puff of tiny electrical arcs. The creature in the rigging shakes its fist, but continues in its destructive task. Another stay burns through, and the sail begins to unfurl and flap in the wind.

"Get it off there!" shouts Ying over the wind. The remaining two lightning spirits dart in around Mal and Hang, bobbing and weaving and getting in their way generally.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2014)

*Hang*

Hang manoeuvres away from his spirit enemy, his superior reach allowing him to keep it at bay as he moves closer to Mal to strike at the hound harassing him. *"I'll cover you, keep attacking the spirit!"* he shouts delivering a demolishing blow.

22 to hit, 7 dmg.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2014)

[section]

*"I'm trying, damn your eyes! The cursed thing's quick!"* Another shot goes wide, another arrow lost to the raging winds and sea.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Roll was a 10..[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 25, 2014)

Hang hits but doesn't extinguish the spirit entirely. Mal and Blue both miss, and the lightning spirit detroys another stay. That is enough for the sail to fall loose and catch in the wind, ripping it further from its bindings. The _Shadow Lark _heels alarmingly, and the lightning spirits spiral up into the sky, away from the stricken ship. Ying barks orders at his crew as the loose sail whips in the storm winds. There is an ominous sound of popping timbers from the mast.

[sblock=OOC]
Balance checks DC 15 from everyone please.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 25, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

The ship heels over and Blue stumbles but manages to keep his footing as he braces himself on the deck.  He looks up at the mast wondering if it will hold.

[sblock=OOC]Balance (1d20+1=20)
[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 2, 2014)

Ying sends two of his crew aloft to try to get the sail back under control. Eventually they do, but Tara-Ki places a hand on the mast and shakes his head.

"We need to make repairs," says Ying. The storm is beginning to abate somewhat, possibly now that the spirits have been repelled. The captain points to the land mass that he was making for. "With any luck we'll find shelter there, and wood." The _Shadow Lark _limps towards the small island, one of many in the Necklace of Plenty archipelago. The sea becomes calm again and the storm clouds dissipate. There is no sign of the Bloody Talon ship that was following the _Lark_.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 2, 2014)

Hang's balance: [roll0]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 2, 2014)

Hang is able to use his polearm to keep his footing. As everything seems to return to normal, Hang collects his sword and sheathes both weapons. His armor and the closthes beneath are soaked, dripping water in abundance. His black hair is a mess, splattered across his face, the thigh ponytail long gone.  *"Good, lets sail there then. This fight might end up giving fruit, the pirates are nowhere in sight, luckily shipwrecked during the storm. Those spirits were ferocious, but ultimately seemed focused on hurting the ship, and not us, except for Mal who got struck by that lightning. They were trying to undo the mast, but why?"*


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 3, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue shrugs.  "We'll probably never know.  Maybe it was just fun for them and we happened to be in the wrong spot at the wrong time.  Or maybe someone sent them after us to slow us, perhaps those pirates we'd prefer to lose.  It's all just speculation."  He goes over to the rail and looks across at the island that they are making their way to.  "Hopefully we'll be able to make our repairs quickly and get on our way without trouble."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2014)

[section]

Mal feels his feet slip from underneath him as the deck lurches and sways. The big man ends up on his keister, feet in the air, and scrambles to hold on to his bow.

*"Hell's bells!"*​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 10, 2014)

"I shan't be sorry if our Bloodhawk friends didn't make it through the storm," says Ying. "But they were supposed to be our safe passage through the Tuuma Strait."

"Kkk. I can go and see if I can find them," says Kop. Ying gives a nod and, strapping a knife into his utility belt, the gloppy dives over the side and into the sea. He bobs back above the surface for a moment. "See you in a few (click) days," he says, and then dives below.

The _Shadow Lark _limps towards one of the small islands of the Necklace of Plenty, Ying bringing her into a sandy cove. Beyond the pristine beach, the jungled slopes of hills rise up to dark rocky heights. The _Lark_ has a small longboat to get ashore, and the crew is soon budy under the direction of Tara-Ki, gathering wood and supplies. After the storm it seems like a pleasant enough place to stop for a few days, and even Shem emerges from belowdecks, looking pale and shaking, and uncharacteritically silent.

Until, that is, until Legless Pai goes missing one night when on watch. A search of the ship and surrounding area shows nothing, and Ying checks the stocks of _jinka_ rum but it seems that Pai has not been taking more than his fair share. After this, Ying orders that everyone should work in pairs from now on. The next day, the two Dann's go to fetch game and water and are late coming back. It is after dusk when Copper Dann comes running onto the beach in a state of panic.

"It took Other Dann!" he says. "It... something carried him off!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 10, 2014)

Hang enjoyed his time in the deserted island. A few days in a tropical island weren't so bad. He got the feeling people would even pay for a stay in such a place... Perhaps musings for a later time, when he consolidates his economic power based on the jade. He is laying in the sand, hands in the back of his head, contemplating the beauty of the place, when Other Dann shows up all panicy. 
Without saying nothing, he walks quickly, dons his armor and grabs his weapons. *"Take us there, whatever it is that is preying on my men, has now become prey."*


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2014)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue snatches up his spear and readies himself to follow after Hang.  The island was a respite after the storm and yet he couldn't help feeling tense.  The spirits he communed with were uneasy: Wild Jade Wolf kept ceaselessly pacing anxious to get back on the seas and after the White Jade, Iron Ancestor and White Mattoo murmured vague warnings in his ear.

"Hang, I'm going with you."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2014)

[section]

Mal, like Hang, has no problem 'going with the flow' and using the downtime on the island to relax. The warm breeze, swaying palms and clear water don't have the rugged beauty of his mountain home, but it's still nice to catch up on his rest.

Still, by the time the crewman comes bolting back to camp and Hang and Blue take up arms, Mal's had about all the sitting still he can take and he eagerly snatches up his bow. *"And I, Hang . . . let's go do a little hunting!"*​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 18, 2014)

Copper Dann leads you through the jungle to a clearing. There are drops of drying blood on the ground, and Other Dann's knife.

"It was a man-sized thing, with wings like a bat," says Copper Dann. "It swooped down and grabbed him, I think it carried him off in that direction." He points inland towards where the black mountain rises out of the jungle.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2015)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue gazes at the black mountain in the distance with trepidation.  He firms his grasp on his spear and listens as his spirits murmur in his ears.

"Well, then.  It looks like we know where we're going.  Best get to it."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 12, 2015)

*"I concur; Mal, your expertise in that terrain makes you our appointed guide and leader. We stand ready"* Hang states, lowering his head slightly in the direction of the bowman.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 28, 2015)

The small group hacks its way through the undergrowth, keeping the mountain in view as best they can. After what feels like an age they come to a cleared area, where _something_ has previously made a track. It leads towards the mountain, where it looks like some kind of building is carved into the mountainside.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 28, 2015)

*"Seems our prey has some sort of refuge. We'll have to storm it, come on, press forward!"* Hang says, confident in their success, even without knowing their odds.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2015)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue feels the hunting instinct, the feral bloodlust, of the wild wolf spirit quicken his pulse.  He is ready to follow Hang down the trail.  The pensive disdain of his ancestor and the worry of the mattoo spirit bound to him are only peripheral and he hardly notices over the pounding of his blood.

"Yes!  Let us go, and quickly!"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2015)

[section]

*"Right!"* Mal replies, and moves immediately forward. He's got an arrow knocked and ready, and he eyes the mountain face and it's building warily as he approaches.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 3, 2015)

Approaching the mountain, the trail widens and has evidently been maintained by someone or something. The buildings look carved into the cliffside, covered in worn carvings, and it looks like the trail switch-backs up to them. As the path climbs upwards it comes to a row of skulls on posts that cross over it and seem to stretch away into the undergrowth to the left and right. Some are animal, some humanoid, and all are in various stages of decay from clean bone to those that still have ragged fly-blown meat hanging from them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 3, 2015)

Hang raises his eyebrows. *"Encouraging..."* he notes. His determination seems grimmer if possible. *"Shoot to kill, don't pull your strike. It will be killing of dying, who knows what manner of savages inhabit this forsaken island..."*


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2015)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue nods taking Hang's warning to heart.  He shifts his grip on his spear to one more suited to combat than to travel.

"You don't have to tell me twice."

Keeping alert he moves on down the trail.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2015)

[section]

Mal forces himself to relax his grip on his mighty longbow as his tension ratchets up a notch with Hang's words. _Easy, lad. Too tense and you'll spoil your shot . . . just relax and let it flow naturally . . . shooting's a process, not an event._​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 17, 2015)

The trail winds up to the cliff village, towards blocky buildings given a sinister sheen due to the dark volcanic pumice that they are carved from, directly into the side of the mountain. As the trio approaches they see that they are being watched, by ragged-looking humans that peer from windows, doorways and rooftops, but duck out of sight whenever they are looked at directly. Some carry primitive spears, but no-one makes a hostile move. Yet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2015)

*"This is getting worst by the minute... Courageous Leader, what do you suggest?"* Hang says, not jokingly, at least you don't think he is capable of having a sense of humor.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2015)

Blue clenches his spear in his hand.  The knuckles of his hands go white from the fierce grip he has on the haft and it is with an effort that he doesn't lower it to point at the ragged humans.  In his ear White Mattoo whispers for charity and Iron Ancestor counsels caution.  The Wild Jade Wolf howls sensing prey and Blue is nearly caught up in the hunting instinct and takes a stumbling step forward.

Hang's words sound like so much gibberish but Blue discerns some of the meaning and looks over at Mal awaiting permission from the alpha.  He shakes his head to dislodge wolf-thoughts and realizes he has come dangerously close to letting Wild Jade Wolf control him.  With Iron Ancestor and White Mattoo's support, Blue stands if not firm then at least still.  His voice sounds distant to his own ears as he speaks.

"We should see if they have seen our man."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 22, 2015)

[section]

The squat Da-Qan sizes up the situation, looking at the figures in the windows and measuring the distance to the structure. After a moment, he nods decisively. "Alright, lads. Let's go ask about him. So far, they're not attacking; so long as they don't, I'm content. Keep your weapons ready, and if they're inclined to let us approach we'll be polite. If they start taking shots, get out of their line of fire as quickly as you can and I'll provide covering fire from here. Once you're in cover I'll cover the distance as quickly as I can."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 23, 2015)

"Understood." Hang says, and remains guardingly next to Mal.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 3, 2015)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue nods and advances towards the villagers.

"We're looking for one of our men," he begins.  "He was taken by something.  Have you seen him?  Or do you know what this thing is that has him and where it might nest?"

He watches carefully for any sign that they understand what he is saying, starting his speech in Low Imperial then moving quickly through Themnassic and Shromic if they don't seem to understand.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 3, 2015)

The villagers continue to stare, and say nothing, but neither do they make any further hostile moves. One of the older women steps forward, and gestures with her head, up towards an ornate building front carved at the top and back of the cliff village. Carvings of leering demons and cavorting skeletal beasts surround a doorway that leads into the mountain itself.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 3, 2015)

*"Seems they want us to get inside. Perhaps their chieftain is in there. Or perhaps a deadly trap and/or whatever took our man."* Hang calmly states what he thinks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2015)

[section]

"Well, if they're inviting us in let's oblige them . . . and hope they play the gracious hosts. In any case, we return whatever 'kindness' they show us three-fold."

Mal moves forward with the others, staying just a bit behind so he can cover them with his bow in the case of erupting hostility.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2015)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue lifts his gaze to the heavily adorned building.

"Yes, that makes sense.  Cavorting demons and dancing skeletons.  Should have guessed that one right off."

He moves forward with eyes on the building ahead and peripheral vision scanning for hostile locals.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 8, 2015)

Hang simply nods. Seems he's out of dry jokes. He follows guardingly.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 11, 2015)

Passing through the ominous portals you pass into a tall open space, lined with pillars the lead up into darkness. A few feeble torches and the light from the entrance are the only sources of light and so the overall size of the chamber can only be guessed at from your echoing footsteps.

A noise to the left draws your attention, where a man steps out of the shadows, clad in a rattling necklace of bones and clutching a skull-topped staff. He seems young and strong, but there is also something old and broken about him; nothing specific in his appearance but merely an aura to him. He smiles a cold, cruel smile.

"You cannot help your friend," he says. "He belongs to the Master of Death."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2015)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue stares at the young-old man of bones.  The aura confuses Wild Jade Wolf; old and broken is usually prey but this man seems more rival predator.  The wolf-spirit paces around Blue constantly turning to keep his attention on the man.

"The Master of Death?  Then he's been told we were coming by all those we sent to the dead-house.  You see, we are no stranger to Death and we choose not to relinquish our servant at this time."  Blue hopes the threat is clearly enough stated, though he smiles at the thought that Hang would have stated it even more boldly.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 22  [15 nonlethal]
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 12, 2015)

Hang gives a small raised eyebrow at Blue. Well done. He does not move otherwise.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2015)

[section]

Mal nods his head at Blue in admiration; his expression makes it plain that he's happy to allow the Shaman to take the lead here. Recon and hunting he can do, but negotiation is not in Mal's wheelhouse.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 18, 2015)

"The Master of Death is here," says the strange man, with a glance towards the top and rear of the temple. "He comes for you now..."
He takes a step back, and a misty figure appears before him, insubstantial in form. It bears some similarity to the cavorting demons carved into the face of the temple - man-sized with bat-like wings and a leering mouth full of fangs, its posture is hunched and its arms seem longer than its legs. 

"Tasssty tasty morselssss," it hisses.

[sblock=OOC]
If you want more information about this thing, Planes, Arcana or Religion checks might help.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 24, 2015)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue frowns as the misty creature comes from whatever nether region of the temple it lurked in.  Its form gives him pause; spirits and insubstantial creatures are difficult to combat and he loses a bit of his bravado.  He lowers his spear so that it points at the demon-spirit but takes a step back.

"You have taken something, _someone_, that does not belong to you.  Return him unharmed and we will leave this island and never return."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 30
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2015)

[section]

Wood creaks as Malachite's bow comes up, drawn halfway in support of Blue's claim. The squat Da-Qan says nothing, however, preferring to let his bow do his talking.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 2, 2015)

The creature seem unfazed by Blue's words and Mal's threat with his bow. Flickering slightly, with the dark pillars of the temple showing through it, it rustles its wings. Blue notices that it glances up towards the back of the temple when he mentions "someone".

"All thingsss on thisss island are MINE," it says. "Including you."

"No-one can defy the Master of Death," says the priest, with fervour shining in his eyes.

OOC: I forgot in the previous post, but Knowledge (Spirits) can also give information about this creature. I forgot that this was a skill in the Conclave setting.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 5, 2015)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

So, at least they knew where their sailor was being held.  Blue gazed at the demon-thing.  It looked like a spirit to him and he scoured his mind for any reference to how he might be able to handle it.

[sblock=OOC]K Spirits (1d20+5=23)[/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 30
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 7, 2015)

[sblock=Blue]
The appearance of the creature, and its insubtantial nature, makes Blue think that it might be a type of spirt known sometimes as a soul vampire, but in the southern islands as a berbalang. It can send out a psychic projection of itself to feed, whilst its body lies inert elsewhere. Only by killing the body can the thing be destroyed outright.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 8, 2015)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue considered; maybe it wasn't the sailor they were seeking that drew the eye of the creature.  Maybe it had something to protect.  He turned to speak quietly to Hang and Mal.

"This is a berbalang, a being able to cast its soul from its body to feed on the spirits of others.  We find its body and we can kill it."

Blue turned, avoiding the berbalang and its priest, and headed towards the back of the temple.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 30
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 11, 2015)

[section]

Mal shrugs as the Shaman continues on into the complex, and replies, "I defer to your expertise in this, my friend. Just show me who to shoot!" He holds his bow in readiness, and follow's Blue past the spirit. Not without a wary glance at the apparition, however . . .​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 17, 2015)

The berbalang spirit takes to the air and lands in front of Blue, wings spread to block his way (even though it is insubstantial).

"That way is forbidden to you, mortal," it hisses. "Turn back now, or die."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2015)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue looks at the spirit creature and shrugs.

"If the gods have decreed it so, then it will be."

He smiles a little to think how Hang would be annoyed by that statement but ducks under an outstretched wing and darts past the berbalang.  Or at least, he tries...

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 30
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 28, 2015)

With a snarl, and a whiff of carrion, the spirit vanishes, but then there are rustling noises from the platform near the back of the temple, where it rises looking much more substantial.

"I warned you," it says. "Come no further."

[sblock=OOC]
Okay, now you can roll for initiative.

[roll0]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2015)

[section]

Malachite wastes no words now that battle is joined; he raises his bow and completes his draw, then looses an arrow at the foe.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Initiative: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19
Thell Longbow Attack: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16 1D10+1 = [8]+1 = 9[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2015)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue, spurred by Wild Jade Wolf, grips his spear and runs straight for the berbalang.  Hopefully he won't foil Mal's shot but he isn't thinking much about that at the moment.  His teeth clench and he emits a low growl.

[sblock=OOC] Initiative [roll0]
Rush forward and attack: [roll1] for [roll2][/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 30
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 15, 2015)

Mal's arrow takes the berbalang through one of its wing membranes as it spreads them out and leaps down to the temple floor. As it does so it points a clawed finger at Mal.

"I pronounce your doom, archer," it says.

Blue charges with his spear but the berbalang is too quick and dodges to one side.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry about the heinous delay - busy at work and moving house, so things are a bit chaotic!

Mal, hits for 9 damage, and must make a Will save DC 16 or be shaken.

Blue, miss.

 [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], still with us?
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 15, 2015)

*Blue Eye Bellows, shaman*

Blue is undeterred by his lack of combat skill and follows the creature and stabs again at it.  He hopes Mal is able to shake off whatever curse it is that the thing cast at him.

[sblock=OOC]
Attack:  [roll0] for [roll1][/sblock]
[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Blue Eye Bellows[/size]
Initiative: +1
AC: 14 (touch 11, flat-footed 13)
HP: 30  Current: 30
CMB: +4  CMD: 15  Fort: +2  Ref: +2  Will: +5
Speed: 30 ft.

Current weapon in hand: spear
--Spear +4 (1d8+4 /x2)
Conditions in effect: none

Spirit's Advice: 5/5 remaining
Artificer's Touch: 5/5 remaining

Shaman Spells
1st level: 2/2 per day (DC 13)
animate rope, detect spirits, enlarge person, hunter's howl
0th level: unlimited (DC 12)
create water, detect magic, guidance, light, spark
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2015)

[section]

The big man stares for a long second at the spirit-thing, a blank look on his face. His bluff features contort for a moment in a look of fear . . . and then break into a broad smile. "Hah! Just foolin' about . . . good joke, though, spirit man!"

Still, he must have been closer than he let on to giving in to fear; his next shot flies well past the Berbalang.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Will Save vs Berbalang Doom: 1D20 = [16] = 16
Thell Longbow vs Berbalang: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10 ; 1D10+1 = [6]+1 = 7
[/sblock]
_______________
Malachite the Unfettered


----------

